# Los fanboys de las juventudes de Vox rezando delante de los hospitales que hacen abortos.Hilo sufragado por la beatopandi



## Carmen Martinez garcia (20 Ene 2022)

Pues sí, como lo oís, todos los dias ganándose los votos de los españoles, claro que sí. El dedo yy la luna y tal.....

No entienden que los españoles y españolas preferimos abortaar antes de que sean carne de cañon de la OTAN

Aunque sean notas con messes, hoy han sido noticia por el tema. Para que después digáis que VOX no es derechona clásica y rancia









La portavoz de Vox de Córdoba se pone a rezar contra el aborto en el Pleno del Ayuntamiento


La concejala Paula Badanelli ha cerrado su intervención con un Ave María para, según ella, apoyar a quienes se citan frente a una clínica de interrupción del embarazo para disuadir a las mujeres que acuden a las mismas y ha anunciado que ella misma acudirá a rezar cuando sea su turno




cordopolis.eldiario.es













Hazte Oir y VOX, unidos para acosar a las mujeres que acuden a clínicas abortivas


“El PSOE quiere encarcelar a los provida porque es cómplice del negocio criminal de 50 millones sobre el aborto” señalan desde Derecho a Vivir, que ha lanzado distintas concentraciones con el apoyo directo de Espinosa de los Monteros o Gádor Joya Sus responsables, que se autocalifican como...




www.religiondigital.org


----------



## uberales (20 Ene 2022)

¿Cuál es el problema? ¿Pegan a la chavala que aborta? ¿La escupen? ¿La insultan?


----------



## patroclus (20 Ene 2022)

Puta abre hilo


----------



## ApartapeloS (20 Ene 2022)

Con un par de cojones, sólo queda VOX


----------



## Luftwuaje (20 Ene 2022)

Eres una intolerante


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Ene 2022)

CANCELADOS



ciberecovero dijo:


> Manifiesto apto solo para espíritus libres – SÚMATE A CANCELADOS​
> 
> 
> 17 ene 2022
> ...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (20 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el problema? ¿Pegan a la chavala que aborta? ¿La escupen? ¿La insultan?



El problema está en que se trata de una coacción intolerable y será penado por Ley próximamente. Es como si yo me pusiera en la poerta de las Iglesias a increpar a los que en ella entran. Cada uno a su casa y Dios en la de todos.
El problema es que luego hay gente de VOX diciendo que no son derechona.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Ene 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Cómo cancelar la Historia – SÚMATE A CANCELADOS​
> 
> 
> 17 ene 2022
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Ene 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ¿Cansado de que te digan cómo tienes que pensar? – SÚMATE A CANCELADOS​
> 
> 
> 17 ene 2022
> ...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (20 Ene 2022)

@Desenvolupattor, post: 38783603, member: 192947"]
ahora lo comparas con zorras hijas de puta parasitos funcivagas como tú que desean que vengan millones de moronegros a violar ancianas, rajarnos en atracos

*Eso es lo que desea usted con toda la malafé para justificar su politica retrograda, reaccionaria y rancia.*

30000 mujeres abortan por segunda vez cada año, OJALA multen a esas guarras cerdas

*Lo hacen para que sus hijos no tengan que soportar a la oligarquia postfranquista, los terratenientes, llos obispos y los borbones., y servir de carne cde cañon como la que se avecina. Pero respetamos que sus hijos sean usados como carne de cañon.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Ene 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Cómo cancelarte en Redes Sociales – SÚMATE A CANCELADOS​
> 
> 
> 17 ene 2022
> ...


----------



## Archibald (20 Ene 2022)

Toda mugera que aborte debería ser lapidada en plaza pública. ASESINAS.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Ene 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Cómo cancelar la Educación – SÚMATE A CANCELADOS​
> 
> 
> 17 ene 2022
> ...


----------



## elbaranda (20 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El problema está en que se trata de una coacción intolerable y será penado por Ley próximamente. Es como si yo me pusiera en la poerta de las Iglesias a increpar a los que en ella entran. Cada uno a su casa y Dios en la de todos.
> El problema es que luego hay gente de VOX diciendo que no son derechona.



Si no te gustan los rezos vete a Cuba, hdlgp


----------



## Von Rudel (20 Ene 2022)

Escraches en clinicas donde asesinan a niños, mal.


Escraches a politicos de Vox, lucha democratica.



Por cierto si fueramos un pais decente el aborto estaria prohibido antes de que nos extingamos. Y todo quien promueva el aborto en la carcel.


----------



## uberales (20 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El problema está en que se trata de una coacción intolerable y será penado por Ley próximamente. Es como si yo me pusiera en la poerta de las Iglesias a increpar a los que en ella entran. Cada uno a su casa y Dios en la de todos.
> El problema es que luego hay gente de VOX diciendo que no son derechona.



¿Coacción rezar? ¿Qué te fumas?


----------



## Juanchufri (20 Ene 2022)

Hay que ser un hijo de mil putas desalmado para considerar que el aborto, esto es, asesinar fetos, es un derecho.


----------



## dabuti (20 Ene 2022)

MENUDOS GILIPOLLAS ACOSADORES.

EN MI CIUDAD LOS HAN MANDADO ATPC.


----------



## Tae-suk (20 Ene 2022)

ApartapeloS dijo:


> Con un par de cojones, sólo queda VOX



Así es. Mejor solos que mal acompañados.



uberales dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el problema? ¿Pegan a la chavala que aborta? ¿La escupen? ¿La insultan?



Le intentan, de manera pacífica y legal, dar alternativas para que reconsidere su decisión de abortar, algo imperdonable para la BASURA ROJA.

Ellos son más de lanzar piedras a la cabeza, poner coches bomba o pegar tiros en la nuca. Eso es legítimo. Pero dar alternativas para que no aborte a una mujer embarazada que no está segura de ser madre... por favor! ¿Dónde se ha visto?

La progresía es una enfermedad. VOX es la cura.

*VOX. MASIVAMENTE.*


----------



## birdland (20 Ene 2022)

Venga , me ha convencido 
Hacen más daño esas personas rezando que los miles de menas que ha traído el psoe y que mantenemos con nuestro dinero


----------



## uberales (20 Ene 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> MENUDOS GILIPOLLAS ACOSADORES.
> 
> EN MI CIUDAD LOS HAN MANDADO ATPC.



Venga, vete pa'l benito meni que las pastillas se te han acabado.


----------



## TheYellowKing (20 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El problema está en que se trata de una coacción intolerable y será penado por Ley próximamente. *Es como si yo me pusiera en la poerta de las Iglesias a increpar a los que en ella entran. Cada uno a su casa y Dios en la de todos.*
> El problema es que luego hay gente de VOX diciendo que no son derechona.



Ya lo hacéis, asaltar capillas, sacar un coño a pasear en semana santa, apedrear mitines de otros, etc. Con vosotros no existe dialogo. Hay que exterminaros.


----------



## Komanche O_o (20 Ene 2022)

Pues mañana que vayan todas a abortar encima de la cara de Abascal


----------



## ppd (20 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *Lo hacen para que sus hijos no tengan que soportar a la oligarquia postfranquista, los terratenientes, llos obispos y los borbones., y servir de carne cde cañon como la que se avecina. Pero respetamos que sus hijos sean usados como carne de cañon.*



No quieren que sus hijos soporten todo eso, pero ellas si lo pueden soportar?

Si tan chungo es soportar todo eso que están dispuestas a matar a sus hijos, por qué no se suicidan? Claro, siempre es más fácil "suicidar" a otros...

A ver si las motivaciones para abortar van a ser otras mucho más terrenales y egoistas.


----------



## Kundalinii (20 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues sí, como lo oís, todos los dias ganándose los votos de los españoles, claro que sí. El dedo yy la luna y tal.....
> 
> No entienden que los españoles y españolas preferimos abortaar antes de que sean carne de cañon de la OTAN
> 
> ...



Hay que sacar al niño de semejantes engendros no al revés


----------



## Kundalinii (20 Ene 2022)

ppd dijo:


> No quieren que sus hijos soporten todo eso, pero ellas si lo pueden soportar?
> 
> Si tan chungo es soportar todo eso que están dispuestas a matar a sus hijos, por qué no se suicidan? Claro, siempre es más fácil "suicidar" a otros...
> 
> A ver si las motivaciones para abortar van a ser otras mucho más terrenales y egoistas.



No es egoísmo, es estética y pereza


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ene 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Cómo cancelar la Ciencia – SÚMATE A CANCELADOS​
> 
> 
> 17 ene 2022
> ...


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Ene 2022)

Deberían estar follando para sustituir al feto que va a ser abortado


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ene 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Cómo cancelar el sentido común – SÚMATE A CANCELADOS​
> 
> 
> 17 ene 2022
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Ene 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Cómo cancelar a tus trabajadores – SÚMATE A CANCELADOS​
> 
> 
> 17 ene 2022
> ...


----------



## rejon (28 Ene 2022)




----------



## Katakroker (28 Ene 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (28 Ene 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Cómo cancelar la familia – SÚMATE A CANCELADOS​
> 
> 
> 17 ene 2022
> ...


----------



## Funcional (28 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El problema está en que se trata de una coacción intolerable y será penado por Ley próximamente. Es como si yo me pusiera en la poerta de las Iglesias a increpar a los que en ella entran. Cada uno a su casa y Dios en la de todos.
> El problema es que luego hay gente de VOX diciendo que no son derechona.



Que la gente rece te molesta, te ofende? Cuando vas a abortar te sientes coartada porque haya alguien cerca rezando por el alma de tu hijo? Empodérate, chica, no te dejes intimidar por gente pacífica. Ni siquiera por tu conciencia si estás convencida de que suprimir esa vida es lo mejor para todos. Hay que tener más personalidad.


----------



## Esther_PL (28 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues sí, como lo oís, todos los dias ganándose los votos de los españoles, claro que sí. El dedo yy la luna y tal.....
> 
> No entienden que los españoles y españolas preferimos abortaar antes de que sean carne de cañon de la OTAN
> 
> ...



Está claro que a los capillitas esos hay que tenerlos vigilados para impedir que vayan coaccionando a nadie (en USA los antiabortistas ponían bombas en clínicas), pero también te digo que no se puede frivolizar con un tema tan serio como es el aborto.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (28 Ene 2022)

Funcional dijo:


> Que la gente rece te molesta, te ofende? Cuando vas a abortar te sientes coartada porque haya alguien cerca rezando por el alma de tu hijo? Empodérate, chica, no te dejes intimidar por gente pacífica. Ni siquiera por tu conciencia si estás convencida de que suprimir esa vida es lo mejor para todos. Hay que tener más personalidad.



A diferencia de su falta de respeto y por tanto etica hacia la persona que aborta y su decisión, yo soy respetuoso de las Leyes, y a ellas a me remito. Su "loable" acción va a ser legal si cumple los puntos establecidos por la ley que se tramita o se enmienda y detalla. Eso sí la falta de respeto y el ridiculo de tales acciones son proverbiales.


----------



## Funcional (28 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> A diferencia de su falta de respeto y por tanto etica hacia la persona que aborta y su decisión, yo soy respetuoso de las Leyes, y a ellas a me remito. Su "loable" acción va a ser legal si cumple los puntos establecidos por la ley que se tramita o se enmienda y detalla. Eso sí la falta de respeto y el ridiculo de tales acciones son proverbiales.



Ya sabemos que lo legal es legal, nadie lo discute. Y quitar la vida a un hijo es un acto contra natura en todas las civilizaciones desde que el mundo es mundo. Y los actos contra natura a muchos no nos merecen ningún respeto por muy legales que sean.


----------



## Katakroker (28 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> A diferencia de su falta de respeto y por tanto etica hacia la persona que aborta y su decisión, yo soy respetuoso de las Leyes, y a ellas a me remito. Su "loable" acción va a ser legal si cumple los puntos establecidos por la ley que se tramita o se enmienda y detalla. Eso sí la falta de respeto y el ridiculo de tales acciones son proverbiales.



El caso es que esas acciones tan legales es notorio que algunas veces no lo son tanto y en cuanto a ética no hace falta comentarlo.
Algunas clínicas han sido descubiertas no cumpliendo los plazos legales.
Esperamos alguna reacción por su parte ante estas graves ilegalidades.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (28 Ene 2022)

Esther_PL dijo:


> Está claro que a los capillitas esos hay que tenerlos vigilados para impedir que vayan coaccionando a nadie (en USA los antiabortistas ponían bombas en clínicas), pero también te digo que no se puede frivolizar con un tema tan serio como es el aborto.



De verdad que no es mi intención hacerlo.
Ocurre que al nivel gañan que hay en este foro ya dominado por nancys, se le habla de tu a tu.


----------



## SPQR (28 Ene 2022)




----------



## skan (28 Ene 2022)

No hables en nombre de los españoles porque no nos representas.
Los españoles no queremos que se sigan asesinando bebés.

Es el PSOE quien ha enviado tropas, igual que otros socialistas las enviaron anteriormente a la 
I Guerra del Golfo, Yugoslavia, Haití, Congo, Líbano, Somalia, Kosovo, Bosnia, Libia, Uganda, Países Bálticos, Océano Índico,...

Y son Potemos y PSOE quienes han impedido en el Congreso que se investigue la trama de prostitución infantil en sus centros de menores en Baleares. Y son ellos los que siempre defienden a los violadores inmigrantes.


----------



## SPQR (28 Ene 2022)

Sociedad: - 28-D En recuerdo de los 100 mil inocentes asesinados en España en 2020. 2,5 millones desde 1986. Imágenes fuertes.


Sólo en España, desde el 1 de Enero al 31 de Diciembre de 2020 (dentro de 3 dias), aproximadamente 100 mil niños y niñas inocentes, habrán sido asesinados y descuartizados en el útero de sus progenitoras (me niego a llamarlas madres). 100 mil o más cada año. Desde 2010, es el equivalente a la...




www.burbuja.info





Si te horroriza esto, eres un capillitas dice el imbeci-CM del Op.


----------



## Lenina (28 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues sí, como lo oís, todos los dias ganándose los votos de los españoles, claro que sí. El dedo yy la luna y tal.....
> 
> No entienden que los españoles y españolas preferimos abortaar antes de que sean carne de cañon de la OTAN
> 
> ...



No sé si serás CM de Vox, porque desde luego les estás haciendo ganar votos a cascoporro. 
O sea que tendríamos que ver mal que unas personas expresen su disconformidad de manera pacífica, porque van a hacer sentir mal a otras personas que están asesinando impunemente al amparo de la ley. Qué maravilla de país se nos está quedando.

Si las aborteras tienen mala conciencia es por algo, no por los rezos de Vox.


----------



## SPQR (28 Ene 2022)




----------



## SPQR (28 Ene 2022)




----------



## SPQR (28 Ene 2022)




----------



## Jevitronka (28 Ene 2022)

Que vayan acompañados de una puta a abortar y que entre en combo con la extracción de alien. Se la lanzan a los del opusescrahe y ahí no queda rezando ni el tato. También puede estar la versión negrito del wasap si las rezadoras son charos.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (28 Ene 2022)

Funcional dijo:


> Ya sabemos que lo legal es legal, nadie lo discute. Y quitar la vida a un hijo es un acto contra natura en todas las civilizaciones desde que el mundo es mundo. Y los actos contra natura a muchos no nos merecen ningún respeto por muy legales que sean.



No se deje llevar por lo que le digan de lo que fue en otras civilizaciones. De todo hay en la cultura de la humanidad, y el ejemplo es Esparta. Pero errar es de hombres y le sugiero que eche una ojeada a los países que realizan la clitorictomia.
Vivimos en una sociedad plural donde cada uno tiene su credo. No hay más. La antropología comparativa no le va avala para prohibir lo que es potestad de la madre gestante. Es un derecho a la maternidad libremente ejercida. Es tan nefasto y criminal prohibir la elección de esa decisión, como el obligar a abortar a la persona que quiere ser madre.


----------



## SPQR (28 Ene 2022)

Para sustituirte ya están trayendo a muchos amegos e amegas que follan mucho, y sin condón.



Jevitronka dijo:


> Deberían estar follando para sustituir al feto que va a ser abortado


----------



## SPQR (28 Ene 2022)




----------



## Jevitronka (28 Ene 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Para sustituirte ya están trayendo a muchos amegos e amegas que follan mucho, y sin condón.



Todo el día quejandoos de que España es una puta mierda y ahora os preocupa que os sustituyan.

Joder, deberíais de compadecerles


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (28 Ene 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> No sé si serás CM de Vox, porque desde luego les estás haciendo ganar votos a cascoporro.
> O sea que tendríamos que ver mal que unas personas expresen su disconformidad de manera pacífica, porque van a hacer sentir mal a otras personas que esltán asesinando impunemente al amparo de la ley. Qué maravilla de país se nos está quedando.
> 
> Si las aborteras tienen mala conciencia es por algo, no por los rezos de Vox.



¡Ha nacido una estrella con usted. Sagazmente ha escudriñado mi filiación política.
A veces no ha sido de manera tan pacífica. ¿Le parecería a usted bien que cuando estuviera embarazada, una turba de personas se pusieran a entonar rezos satánicos para que abortara? Pues tampoco a mi lo que hacen esas personas me parece bien.
Asesinato es aplicable a personas, nunca a los embriones no nacidos.


----------



## Funcional (29 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> No se deje llevar por lo que le digan de lo que fue en otras civilizaciones. De todo hay en la cultura de la humanidad, y el ejemplo es Esparta. Pero errar es de hombres y le sugiero que eche una ojeada a los países que realizan la clitorictomia.
> Vivimos en una sociedad plural donde cada uno tiene su credo. No hay más. La antropología comparativa no le va avala para prohibir lo que es potestad de la madre gestante. Es un derecho a la maternidad libremente ejercida. Es tan nefasto y criminal prohibir la elección de esa decisión, como el obligar a abortar a la persona que quiere ser madre.



Su osadía no tiene limites, comportamiento muy propio de advenedizos culturales. Voy a dejar de lado que estudié historia antigua cuando probablemente usted no había ni nacido. Pone usted de ejemplo Esparta?, pues lo que se hacía en Esparta, y en muchos otros grupos sociales a lo largo de la historia, era practicar la eugenesia, sacrificando rémoras en aras del bien común. Justo lo contrario de lo que pretende, que es defender un supuesto derecho individual. No todas las sociedades han practicado la eugenesia, ya que era propio de grupos sociales que habitaban entornos climatológicos sumamente adversos, con sucesivos periodos de escasez y la supervivencia del grupo requería librarse de los débiles. Por el contrario, en tiempos de abundancia se ha venido produciendo siempre un aumento de la fertilidad y las sociedades se congratulaban con la llegada de nuevos miembros, porque se reparte la carga de trabajo y los frutos pueden ser objeto de reparto sin problema. El supuesto derecho a matar a un nonato es una creación contra natura reciente y nadie puede arrogarse el derecho de disponer de una vida ajena.


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Ene 2022)

​


----------



## Lenina (29 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¡Ha nacido una estrella con usted. Sagazmente ha escudriñado mi filiación política.
> A veces no ha sido de manera tan pacífica. ¿Le parecería a usted bien que cuando estuviera embarazada, una turba de personas se pusieran a entonar rezos satánicos para que abortara? Pues tampoco a mi lo que hacen esas personas me parece bien.
> Asesinato es aplicable a personas, nunca a los embriones no nacidos.



Supongo que también estarás de acuerdo entonces con el asesinato de esclavos.

Si te refugias en la ley para contestarme que es distinto porque los fetos no son personas, la ley de esa época también decía que los esclavos no eran personas. Pero independientemente de lo que diga la ley de cada momento, que es humana, falible y obtenida por la presión de una determinada época y sus valores, o la falta de ellos, existe la conciencia. 
Esas mujeres tienen métodos anticonceptivos baratos y a su disposición. 
Si sospechan que han podido quedar embarazadas tras una relación sexual, pueden recurrir a la píldora del día después, antes de que se realice el embarazo.
Si están embarazadas y no pueden, o no quieren, hacerse cargo del bebé, en España hay más familias esperando una adopción que niños en adopción. 

No hay excusas. La que aborta en España, elige la opción más dañina a sabiendas. Y todavía hay que darles palmaditas en la espalda.

Cuando he estado embarazada, ya hubieran podido rezar toda la biblia satánica, que sabía que estaba haciendo lo correcto y jamás los hubiera abortado por mi decisión. La abortera y el que mata a un esclavo los pueden amparar la ley, pero no hacen lo correcto. Y los que defendéis el derecho a matar por capricho sois igual de repugnantes.


----------



## Marizza Pía Spirito (29 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que vayan acompañados de una puta a abortar y *que entre en combo con la extracción de alien.* Se la lanzan a los del opusescrahe y ahí no queda rezando ni el tato. También puede estar la versión negrito del wasap si las rezadoras son charos.



Como urge que te follen boluda de mierda mata bebés asquerosa. Lo que más soñás es con el negro del whats, pero vas aventando la piedra y escondiendo la mano, basura roja y progre, tu sí que eres una puta, hay rameras con más ética que tu, como tu puta madre que no te abortó a pesar de ser una mongola.

Lo mismo para @Esther_PL (Puta Loca) @Carmen Martinez garcia "La Malparida" sos una vergüenza, en especial la jevitonta que va escondiendo su cara verdadera, progre podemita puerca.


----------



## Marizza Pía Spirito (29 Ene 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Supongo que también estarás de acuerdo entonces con el asesinato de esclavos.
> 
> Si te refugias en la ley para contestarme que es distinto porque los fetos no son personas, la ley de esa época también decía que los esclavos no eran personas. Pero independientemente de lo que diga la ley de cada momento, que es humana, falible y obtenida por la presión de una determinada época y sus valores, o la falta de ellos, existe la conciencia.
> Esas mujeres tienen métodos anticonceptivos baratos y a su disposición.
> ...



Es usted una jermu muy elegante, trata con gente grasa de la peor calaña y aún así les responde de manera respetuosa, le admiro su paciencia, yo a éstas tipas no las banco. Le felicito, Usted sí es una SEÑORA, no como las putas éstas.


----------



## Marizza Pía Spirito (29 Ene 2022)

Sobre el tema, si no podés tomarte una píldora diaria, no podés votar, no tenés ni cabeza para hacerlo ni derecho para exigirlo. No podés controlar tu vida y querés controlar quién gobierna y qué es y que no es un derecho, pues no, no es justo.


----------



## Maddie (29 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que vayan acompañados de una puta a abortar y que entre en combo con la extracción de alien. Se la lanzan a los del opusescrahe y ahí no queda rezando ni el tato. También puede estar la versión negrito del wasap si las rezadoras son charos.



Que vergüenza de comentario, me caes bien pero haztelo mirar.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (29 Ene 2022)

@Lenina, post: 38915445, member: 90739"]
Supongo que también estarás de acuerdo entonces con el asesinato de esclavos.

*Puede que tenga problemas ee comprensión , pero los esclavos son personas nascidas*

Si te refugias en la ley para contestarme que es distinto porque los fetos no son personas, la ley de esa época también decía que los esclavos no eran personas.

*La Ley plasma la moral y el pacto social de cada época. en el pasado hubo hecho que detestamos como lo puede haber en nuestro presente que atiende las exigencias del sentir social en este momento, en que la libertad individual ocupa un lugar preferente.*

Pero independientemente de lo que diga la ley de cada momento, que es humana, falible y obtenida por la presión de una determinada época y sus valores, o la falta de ellos, existe la conciencia.

*La conciencia es fundamentalmente individual, y cada uno tiene la suya por tanto. De la suma de las conciencias individuales surge la conciencia colectiva, y de ellla esas leyes como usted dice falibles, como todo lo humano efimero, pero Leyes que nos hemos dotado.*


Esas mujeres tienen métodos anticonceptivos baratos y a su disposición.

*Puede en nuestro país. Pero la Humanidad es mas grande y no todas las mujeres gozan de esos medios.*


Si sospechan que han podido quedar embarazadas tras una relación sexual, pueden recurrir a la píldora del día después, antes de que se realice el embarazo.

*Seria lo normal. pero habrá fallos, situaciones de embarazo desapercibidas, etc. Hasta hace poco no habia todo eso. Para mí la libertad de abortar es válida para hoy y para el pasado reciente cuando morian mujeres por abortos clandestinos.*

Si están embarazadas y no pueden, o no quieren, hacerse cargo del bebé, en España hay más familias esperando una adopción que niños en adopción.

*Es una opción. Pero no quita la voluntad de la madre sea igualmente abortart. Lo que usted ve como una opción, otra persona no la acepta y es su libertad, y usted no puede ejercer coacción sobre esa persona , ni ella sobre usted.*

No hay excusas. La que aborta en España, elige la opción más dañina a sabiendas. Y todavía hay que darles palmaditas en la espalda.

*Elige la opción que desea. Esa es su voluntad que es respetada por la Ley. No creo que quiera palmaditas, como tampoco creo que las quiera usted por acciones contrarias a su Derecho*

Cuando he estado embarazada, ya hubieran podido rezar toda la biblia satánica, que sabía que estaba haciendo lo correcto y jamás los hubiera abortado por mi decisión. La abortera y el que mata a un esclavo los pueden amparar la ley, pero no hacen lo correcto. Y los que defendéis el derecho a matar por capricho sois igual de repugnantes.

*Es su opinión y la respeto. Respete usted la de los demás aunque no le guste. Afortunadamente, no sé si es consciente, aquí no hay necesadidad de invadir el espacio individual por ninguna de las partes, por lo que no hay necesidad de colisión de intereses. En otras cosas sí puede haberla , como por ejemplo la propiedad de la tuerra, cuandp unos son propietarios y otros no.

Como puede ver la única salida loable para este tema es el respeto a las decisiones infividuales. De esta manera no hay conflicto. Piense en lo nefasto que hubiera sido que a usted la obligaran a abortar ¿verdad?, pues la cara contraria de la moneda es que te obliguen a parir lo que involuntariamente ha concebido tu vientre por una estratagema de la biologia de los vertebrados mamiferos.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ene 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Que vergüenza de comentario, me caes bien pero haztelo mirar.



Joder ¿Nadie entiende el humor negro?


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ene 2022)

Marizza Pía Spirito dijo:


> Como urge que te follen boluda de mierda mata bebés asquerosa. Lo que más soñás es con el negro del whats, pero vas aventando la piedra y escondiendo la mano, basura roja y progre, tu sí que eres una puta, hay rameras con más ética que tu, como tu puta madre que no te abortó a pesar de ser una mongola.
> 
> Lo mismo para @Esther_PL (Puta Loca) @Carmen Martinez garcia "La Malparida" sos una vergüenza, en especial la jevitonta que va escondiendo su cara verdadera, progre podemita puerca.



Estás son las reacciones que me gustan, las de los Ned flanders panchitos que se matan entre ellos por cosas de narcos.


----------



## Lenina (29 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Puede que tenga problemas ee comprensión , pero los esclavos son personas nascidas



Un feto de 39 semanas al día siguiente es un bebé recién nacido. No ocurre ninguna magia en el momento de salir por el canal del parto, es el mismo niño antes y después. Solo es un criterio arbitrario y cambiante el que establece lo que es una persona y lo que no lo es. No significa nada.


Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> La Ley plasma la moral y el pacto social de cada época. en el pasado hubo hecho que detestamos como lo puede haber en nuestro presente que atiende las exigencias del sentir social en este momento, en que la libertad individual ocupa un lugar preferente.



Y de la misma manera que se juzga como bárbaro el esclavismo, la historia juzgará como bárbaro el asesinato de niños en los vientres de esta época. Solo que algunos lo vemos antes.


Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> La conciencia es fundamentalmente individual, y cada uno tiene la suya por tanto. De la suma de las conciencias individuales surge la conciencia colectiva, y de ellla esas leyes como usted dice falibles, como todo lo humano efimero, pero Leyes que nos hemos dotado.



No es cierto. Existe el bien y el mal, no todo es relativo, y las personas tenemos conciencia para darnos cuenta de ello. Eso es lo que se narra como alegoría en la biblia con el mordisco de la manzana. Comimos del árbol de la ciencia del bien y el mal, es decir, pasamos de ser animales sin conciencia a ser humanos conscientes del daño específico que causamos en los otros seres. Eso, es exactamente lo que nos separa de los animales. Y lo que estamos haciendo con estas leyes es cobijando a animales mientras hacen cosas propias de animales.


Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *Puede en nuestro país. Pero la Humanidad es mas grande y no todas las mujeres gozan de esos medios.*



Cuando Vox vaya a Senegal a rezar delante de una clínica, hablamos del tema. De momento, y que yo sepa, esta noticia es de España.


Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Seria lo normal. pero habrá fallos, situaciones de embarazo desapercibidas, etc. Hasta hace poco no habia todo eso. Para mí la libertad de abortar es válida para hoy y para el pasado reciente cuando morian mujeres por abortos clandestinos.



Cuando haces algo, tienes que responsabilizarte de ello. Y aquí no estamos hablando de los poquitos casos, marginales, de una serie de catastróficas desdichas que llevan a una mujer inocente a las garras de un carnicero abortista. No. Estas leyes han propiciado que el aborto sea uno más de los métodos anticonceptivos que usan las mujeres, el último recurso de las irresponsables patológicas, y eso es una aberración.


Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Es una opción. Pero no quita la voluntad de la madre sea igualmente abortart. Lo que usted ve como una opción, otra persona no la acepta y es su libertad, y usted no puede ejercer coacción sobre esa persona , ni ella sobre usted.



La embarazada ejerce violencia para imponer su voluntad en contra del feto. Aquí nadie está ejerciendo violencia contra nadie, excepto la madre con el hijo, ni ningún tipo de coacción. Rezar delante de un sitio no es coaccionar.


Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Elige la opción que desea. Esa es su voluntad que es respetada por la Ley. No creo que quiera palmaditas, como tampoco creo que las quiera usted por acciones contrarias a su Derecho



Elige la única opción que implica la muerte de una persona, lo considere persona la ley o no. Y cuando la ley es injusta, es legítimo hacer lo que esté en nuestra mano para cambiar esa ley. De la misma manera que las mujeres que se manifestaban a favor del voto femenino, yendo en contra de la ley del momento, y hoy son elevadas a la categoría de mártires por las mismas que ven muy mal que se rece en las clínicas. Hipocresía sin límites. Hay derechos que no deberían serlo y leyes que deberían estar abolidas.


Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Es su opinión y la respeto. Respete usted la de los demás aunque no le guste. Afortunadamente, no sé si es consciente, aquí no hay necesadidad de invadir el espacio individual por ninguna de las partes, por lo que no hay necesidad de colisión de intereses. En otras cosas sí puede haberla , como por ejemplo la propiedad de la tuerra, cuandp unos son propietarios y otros no.
> 
> Como puede ver la única salida loable para este tema es el respeto a las decisiones infividuales. De esta manera no hay conflicto. Piense en lo nefasto que hubiera sido que a usted la obligaran a abortar ¿verdad?, pues la cara contraria de la moneda es que te obliguen a parir lo que involuntariamente ha concebido tu vientre.



No. La única salida loable y sana es promover leyes conformes a la moral. Y no permitir el asesinato con complacencia social. Hoy son fetos, mañana serán abuelos improductivos, o gente enferma que consume demasiados recursos. Hay decisiones individuales que no se deben respetar bajo ningún concepto, las ampare la ley que las ampare.


----------



## WasP (29 Ene 2022)

Mucho hablar de libertad, pero como quieras ejercer la libertad de abortar.... ahhh amigo, demasiada libertad quieres tú xD 

Que puto chiste con patas son...


----------



## Charlie_69 (29 Ene 2022)

Asesina puta busca validacion para sus atrocidades


----------



## Conde Duckula (29 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El problema está en que se trata de una coacción intolerable y será penado por Ley próximamente. Es como si yo me pusiera en la poerta de las Iglesias a increpar a los que en ella entran. Cada uno a su casa y Dios en la de todos.
> El problema es que luego hay gente de VOX diciendo que no son derechona.



Es que coacción para vosotros es cualquier cosa que no os gusta. Y lo que os gusta nunca es coacción.

Gente rezando que no se mete contigo, solo reza. Es como si ahora dice alguien que no puede haber gays con sus vestimentas estrambóticas frente a la iglesia porque les ofenden.

Como si hacen otros de otras confesiones y sin embargo en esos casos no defendeis a los gais.


----------



## Conde Duckula (29 Ene 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Mucho hablar de libertad, pero como quieras ejercer la libertad de abortar.... ahhh amigo, demasiada libertad quieres tú xD
> 
> Que puto chiste con patas son...



Yo también quiero la libertad de matar.

Ha no que locura a ver si voy a matar a alguien que no quieran los intolerantes progresistas.

Pero ellos si. Quieren poder matar impunemente a niños indefensos y a ancianos que no se pueden defender.


----------



## Hasta los webs (29 Ene 2022)

Pues yo creo que está muy bien,para que por lo menos a las que tengan un poco de conciencia se les remueva antes del crimen que van a cometer.Deberia de ser por ley que a las que abortan les pusieran fotos de fetos abortados, de la carne picada en lo que se convierten lo que podría haber sido un bebé sonriente y precioso, que por culpa de locas del coño como la que abre el hilo terminan en un cubo de basura..


----------



## Conde Duckula (29 Ene 2022)

Esto también es aborto para las feministas actuales.









La polémica sobre el aborto posparto


La polémica sobre el aborto postparto ha surgido cuando dos investigadores, publicaron un artículo en la revista Journal of Medical Ethics donde defienden que matar a un recién nacido no difiere en nada, desde el punto de vista moral, a practicar un aborto. Su tesis no ha dejado a nadie indiferente.




www.guiainfantil.com


----------



## George A (29 Ene 2022)

A las abortistas les tendrían que dar la carne picada en un taper y que fueran las encargadas de enterrar a su hijo. O tirarlo por un retrete o a la basura, más acorde a su acto.

Poco es rezar para lo que podría ser.


----------



## Araco (29 Ene 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Esto también es aborto para las feministas actuales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Estado podrá abortar a los individuos in cualquier momento de su vida, al tiempo. Todo va en la misma dirección cuando se animaliza a los blancos y se les aborta a millones.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (29 Ene 2022)

Funcional dijo:


> Su osadía no tiene limites, comportamiento muy propio de advenedizos culturales. Voy a dejar de lado que estudié historia antigua cuando probablemente usted no había ni nacido. Pone usted de ejemplo Esparta?, pues lo que se hacía en Esparta, y en muchos otros grupos sociales a lo largo de la historia, era practicar la eugenesia, sacrificando rémoras en aras del bien común.
> 
> *De alguna manera el aborto tambien lo podemos veer como una eugenesia, pues cuando se ha practicado se ha hecho por una razon de escasez material o de otro tipo hasta tiempos reciente. Por otra parte una persona que aborta no tinen la disposicion para dar a l criatura el afecto que requiere. Por otra parte no es bueno transmitir la "negatividad" de una madre, entendida como el aliento vital del deseo de perpetuarse.
> La cuestión es que en Esparta se practicaba por esas razones y no siendo un tabú universal ha sido practicado por multitud de culturas y millones de personas*
> ...


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Deberían estar follando para sustituir al feto que va a ser abortado



No es solo de la mujer, el hombre la tendria que agarrar y decir: ¿que has echo con mi hijo?, ven que te voy a enseñar, proximamente en sus pantallas,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (29 Ene 2022)

@Lenina, post: 38918609, member: 90739"]
Un feto de 39 semanas al día siguiente es un bebé recién nacido. No ocurre ninguna magia en el momento de salir por el canal del parto, es el mismo niño antes y después. Solo es un criterio arbitrario y cambiante el que establece lo que es una persona y lo que no lo es. No significa nada.

*Aquí y de acuerdo a la Ley que nadie discute nos referimos a fetos de muchas menos semanas, pues es el aborto legal. La idea de persona es un criterio discutible. Una persona es un algo siempre haciéndose, algo maleable, con lo qe podemos hacer un santo o un asesino, ya se sabe. Pero hay que establecer legalmente unas etapas para considerarlo una persona de pleno derecho juridico y con un nivel de conciencia superior al de un feto o un bebe de pocos meses.*

Y de la misma manera que se juzga como bárbaro el esclavismo, la historia juzgará como bárbaro el asesinato de niños en los vientres de esta época. Solo que algunos lo vemos antes.

*Eso es una creencia suya. Si el mundo deviene por los cauces de la razon y la libertad, eso no cambiará en el sentido de la coercion sobre el individuo porque seria involucionista. supongo que los medios técnicos progresaran hasta hacer el aborto un problema extinto*

No es cierto. Existe el bien y el mal, no todo es relativo, y las personas tenemos conciencia para darnos cuenta de ello. Eso es lo que se narra como alegoría en la biblia con el mordisco de la manzana. Comimos del árbol de la ciencia del bien y el mal, es decir, pasamos de ser animales sin conciencia a ser humanos conscientes del daño específico que causamos en los otros seres. Eso, es exactamente lo que nos separa de los animales. Y lo que estamos haciendo con estas leyes es cobijando a animales mientras hacen cosas propias de animales.

E*stoy de acuerdo en que hay un cierto grado de relatividad en ciertos temas como es la sensibilidad individual que admite por lo demás la elasticidad de los tiempos y los usos correspondiente a cada época dentro de cada cultura. Por ejemplo existe un creciente vegetarianismo, basado en buena medida en la crueldad del trato y sacrificio animal, impensable hace unos años. A propósito de elo un filósofo cercano definió el mal como todo dolor infligido a un ser vivo. Yo le pregunto: ¿Es usted vegetariana? si la respuesta es NO, puede que gente como usted dentro de unos años sean consideradas bárbaras y anatemas. Por otra parte le pregunto: ¿Tiene usted recuerdos o conciencia de sus primeros meses de vida o incluso de la vida intrauterina? Yo no. Por eso le diria y digo, que hast cierta edad no estaba dotado de conciencia y por tanto no era persona, aunque entiendo que la sensacion y la percepcion se estaban dando como fenómenos físicos y biológicos. Esa es mi opinión honesta y mi sentir en total discrepncia con la suya que respeto, como no.*

Cuando Vox vaya a Senegal a rezar delante de una clínica, hablamos del tema. De momento, y que yo sepa, esta noticia es de España.

*No se le espera. Creo que hacer el Domund no entra dentro de sus fueros caciquiles y mamandurrianos. Pero si se van todos esos caciquiquiles cabestros abnegadamente al Africa, renunciando a sus paguitas y prebendas, juro que votaré a los que se queden  En el viejo mundo la honestidad incorruptibe de los líderes sw demostraba mediante el suicidio como prueva irrefutable del desinteres propio en las decisiones asumidas *

Cuando haces algo, tienes que responsabilizarte de ello. Y aquí no estamos hablando de los poquitos casos, marginales, de una serie de catastróficas desdichas que llevan a una mujer inocente a las garras de un carnicero abortista. No. Estas leyes han propiciado que el aborto sea uno más de los métodos anticonceptivos que usan las mujeres, el último recurso de las irresponsables patológicas, y eso es una aberración.

*Por supuesto. Todo desde su punto de vista pero no el de otras personas*

La embarazada ejerce violencia para imponer su voluntad en contra del feto. Aquí nadie está ejerciendo violencia contra nadie, excepto la madre con el hijo, ni ningún tipo de coacción. Rezar delante de un sitio no es coaccionar.

*El feto está ejerciendo violencia contra la madre que lo lleva porque no lo ha querido, cambiando su quimica, su metabolismo y parasitándolo cual alien, no puede haber más violencia y mantenido en el tiempo. Actuar sobre alguien que tiene que interrumpir su embarazo sometiéndose a anestesias y manipulaciones no es del gusto de nadie, es un mal menor desagradable sos sí, y sólo falta que unos fanáticos la estén esperando a la puerta de la clínica. Lo normal es que usted se ocupe de sus asuntos, vayan a cuidar enfermos y ancianos que eso será mucho más gratificanete para ambas partes. Piense en la gran tarea humana que sería evitaar el sufrimientno de las pobres niñas clitorictomizadas, el enorme sufrimiento y dolor que podria evitaar sobre millones de mujeres de este mundo ya nascidas. ¡Qué enorme esfuerzo digno de elogia sería que altruistamente dedicaran su tiempo a ello, dejando a otras peersonas sobre las que En el mundo hay mucho dolor y sufrimiento para que ustedes se opongan a la voluntad y decisiones de otra persona. A las malaas como ya le han dicho aquí si tanto gustan de nacimientos váyanse a haceer bebes y no pierdan tiempo*

Elige la única opción que implica la muerte de una persona, lo considere persona la ley o no. Y cuando la ley es injusta, es legítimo hacer lo que esté en nuestra mano para cambiar esa ley. De la misma manera que las mujeres que se manifestaban a favor del voto femenino, yendo en contra de la ley del momento, y hoy son elevadas a la categoría de mártires por las mismas que ven muy mal que se rece en las clínicas. Hipocresía sin límites. Hay derechos que no deberían serlo y leyes que deberían estar abolidas.

*Yo opino que además no es persona , es un feto, un proyecto de persona como ya le dije. La Ley no es injusta porque abarca tanto a las personas que quieren abortar garantizándoles el derecho, como respeta a las que no quieren abortar. Es amplia y respeta fueros, creencias y sensibilidades distintas.
Usted quiere imponer su voluntad aun a pesar de las Leyes pero yo no quiero imponerle la mia. Esa es la gran diferencia y la grandeza de la misma. Ustedes se creen, debido al pasado aun, que pueden imponer su criterio y estan torpemente equivocados.*

No. La única salida loable y sana es promover leyes conformes a la moral. Y no permitir el asesinato con complacencia social. Hoy son fetos, mañana serán abuelos improductivos, o gente enferma que consume demasiados recursos. Hay decisiones individuales que no se deben respetar bajo ningún concepto, las ampare la ley que las ampare.

*Las Leyes actuales son conforme a la moral más amplia posible y de acuerdo a no coercer a nadie en su vida privada. Lo que usted llama asesinato no lo es mal que le pese.. Los abuelos si han declarado su voluntad y quieren eutanasia se les reconoce por la Ley, igual que a los enfermos sin solución. La paz social implica mal que le pese. No quiera imaginar un mundo que le suprime sus propios decisiones individuales porque una mayoria crea no se deben respetar. Ni mayoria por tanto ni minorias, sino la mayor libertad individual que no afecte a otros individuos en su esfera persona. Contemplelo con juicio imparcial, libre de creencias individuales, de fanatismo de cualquier signo, tratando de ponerse en la sensibilidad y la creencia del otro, que piensa que es usted la que está equivocada.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Maddie (29 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Joder ¿Nadie entiende el humor negro?



Pues no me ha parecido gracioso, la verdad


----------



## Erik morden (29 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El problema está en que se trata de una coacción intolerable y será penado por Ley próximamente. Es como si yo me pusiera en la poerta de las Iglesias a increpar a los que en ella entran. Cada uno a su casa y Dios en la de todos.
> El problema es que luego hay gente de VOX diciendo que no son derechona.



Jiiiiiiiiiiiiii, esto no es serio. 
Demasiado troll


----------



## Redwill (29 Ene 2022)

Bueno hay quien reza pacificamente en la puertas de una clinica y quien entra en un templo relogioso y lo profana y pinta amenazas y insultos con puntura roja


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (29 Ene 2022)

@Conde Duckula, post: 38918746, member: 98532"]
Es que coacción para vosotros es cualquier cosa que no os gusta. Y lo que os gusta nunca es coacción.

*Se equivoca de todas, todas y lo sabe. Lo que sí es coacción es que usted o yo conmime o conminemos a hacer o dejar de hacer a alguien con su vida. Y quien dice usted o yo, dice la sociedad.
Se lo mostraré en un ejemplo que me parece muy claro. Usted vive su vida en una montaña rodeada de tierra y yo en otra. Usted tiene hijos y yo los aborto. ¿Quién soy yo para coaccionarle a abortar? y ¿Quién es usted para venir a obligarme a no abortar?. ¿No consideraria usted un acto hostil y una agreesión que fuera hasta su montaña a rogarle que abortara?
Pues ahí tiene el ejemplo vívido de lo que es inmiscuirse en la libertad de los demas , en su estricta privacidad. Si quieren realmente salvar vidas hay mucho para hacer: Ancianos, enfermos, naufragos en alta mar y niñas clitorictomizadas. Estan ustedes malbaratando su tiempo en actos más que de amor , politicos y lo saben*

Gente rezando que no se mete contigo, solo reza. Es como si ahora dice alguien que no puede haber gays con sus vestimentas estrambóticas frente a la iglesia porque les ofenden.

*Si se meten con mi libre decisión al venir a agredirme psicologicamente con su acción . Si quieren rezar que lo hagan en los lugares reservados a esa misión*

Como si hacen otros de otras confesiones y sin embargo en esos casos no defendeis a los gais.

*¿?*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ene 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Pues no me ha parecido gracioso, la verdad



Hay que tener el sentido del humor desarrollado para entenderlo. Lo siento, a veces me puede el cachondeo, y no pienso que los demás se lo pueden tomar como una burrada en vez de como un chiste


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (29 Ene 2022)

@Redwill, post: 38921402, member: 167744"]
Bueno hay quien reza pacificamente en la puertas de una clinica y quien entra en un templo relogioso y lo profana y pinta amenazas y insultos con puntura roja
[/QUOTE]

*disculpen si no contesto con la debida diligencia pero estoy siendo acosado por haters, quizas Calopez o los Administradores en forma de:


¡Ups! Nos hemos encontrado con algunos problemas.*
* 12 bumplimit_hours_must_pass_before_bumping_is_allowed *

*que me obligan a retrasar estos párrafos. De nada.

Ambos actos son susceptibles de ser punibles segun las circunstancias. en cualquier caso ambos son fanatismos de personas que harian mucho mejor dedicando sus raras vocaciones a cuidar enfermos, ancianos, náufragos en alta mar o niñas clitorictomizadas. Tomenselo como propuestas de alto valor ético. De verdad no pierdan arteramente el tiempo en comportamientos propios del rebaño. Para eso ya están las vacunas. *


----------



## Funcional (29 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @Redwill, post: 38921402, member: 167744"]
> Bueno hay quien reza pacificamente en la puertas de una clinica y quien entra en un templo relogioso y lo profana y pinta amenazas y insultos con puntura roja



*disculpen si no contesto con la debida diligencia pero estoy siendo acosado por haters, quizas Calopez o los Administradores en forma de:


¡Ups! Nos hemos encontrado con algunos problemas.
12 bumplimit_hours_must_pass_before_bumping_is_allowed 

que me obligan a retrasar estos párrafos. De nada.

Ambos actos son susceptibles de ser punibles segun las circunstancias. en cualquier caso ambos son fanatismos de personas que harian mucho mejor dedicando sus raras vocaciones a cuidar enfermos, ancianos, náufragos en alta mar o niñas clitorictomizadas. Tomenselo como propuestas de alto valor ético. De verdad no pierdan arteramente el tiempo en comportamientos propios del rebaño. Para eso ya están las vacunas. *

[/QUOTE]
Qué le hace pensar que esas mismas personas no se dedican ya al cuidado de ancianos, enfermos, niños ajenos o animales abandonados? La vocacion por mantener la vida ni es rara ni se limita a luchar contra el aborto. Abra un poco su mente y no descalifique a los demás con tanta alegría.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (29 Ene 2022)

Desde el punto de vista filosofico la libertad del hombre y de su razon individual, soy dueño y señor de mi criterio para, más allá de las muchas polemicas en que se enzarzan los expertos, manifestar que el imperativo categórico" se inclina hacia la razón al aborto de acuerdo con la definición siguiente: *"Lo que estas fórmulas indican es que sólo la autonomía de la voluntad, fundamentada en la racionalidad del sujeto que actúa, puede ser un principio de moralidad. Dicha autonomía constituye propiamente la libertad: el sujeto racional que actúa por deber, respetando el mandato que proviene de su propia razón, es libre. "*

Hay en internet amplios debates:









Imperativo categórico


Actúa de tal forma que quieras que tu norma de conducta se vuelva norma de conducta universal. Algo así decía Kant. Desde esta máxima, tan próxima en




elpais.com













¿Qué puede aportar la ética kantiana al actual debate sobre el aborto?


Hace poco más de una semana escribí en este blog mi primer artículo sobre el tema del aborto, sin darme cuenta de que se empezaba a armar un debate paralelo en la actual coyuntura política del Perú…




tbpd.wordpress.com













Aplicación de la teoría de Kant al tema del aborto


En la actualidad, está habiendo una larga serie de debates acerca del tema del aborto. Las personas más conservadoras hablan de la posibilidad de denominarlo “asesinato”, mientras que otras persona…




clubdefilosofiaitaca.wordpress.com




*
Por supuesto cabe enfocarlo desde el punto de vista ético, cientifico, psicologico, filosofico etc pero dados los diferentes puntos de vista, a veces diametralmente opuestos, es el "contrato pacto o social" a través del Derecho el que resuelve por encima de mayorias, minorias y de grupos de presión. Y en ello debemos de estar todos orgullosos y satisfechos, pues no habiendo montañas en las que vivir aislados, la vida social nos obliga al pacto.*


----------



## Nicors (29 Ene 2022)

No se si eres perro o perra, persona desde luego no. A ti te debería haber abortado tu Puta madre. Otra cosa, es delito ir contra la libertad de culto. Si me pongo a rezar u orar a mahoma de cara a la meca a ti eso te debería importar una puta mierda.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (29 Ene 2022)

A ver, esto de los rezos era algo que hacían cuatro y no se enteraba ni el tato. Los propagandistas católicos esos sacan la campañita para meter el tema en agenda, la prensa progre ve la oportunidad de usarlo para barrer hacia su lado y le dan un bombo que nunca hubiera tenido. Resultado, movilizados y crispados unos y otros a lo tonto.

Un suceso anecdótico y banal como cuatro lamecuras rezando delante de una clínica se convierte para ellos en una heroicidad antisistema, y para sus supuestas enemigas femimerdas en una brutal agresión. Aquí el que no se flipa es porque no quiere. Y a darle minutazos en los medios porque no nos vamos a poner a hacer periodismo decente a estas alturas de la película.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (29 Ene 2022)

@Funcional, post: 38923238, member: 30133"]
*disculpen si no contesto con la debida diligencia pero estoy siendo acosado por haters, quizas Calopez o los Administradores en forma de:


¡Ups! Nos hemos encontrado con algunos problemas.
12 bumplimit_hours_must_pass_before_bumping_is_allowed 

que me obligan a retrasar estos párrafos. De nada.

Ambos actos son susceptibles de ser punibles segun las circunstancias. en cualquier caso ambos son fanatismos de personas que harian mucho mejor dedicando sus raras vocaciones a cuidar enfermos, ancianos, náufragos en alta mar o niñas clitorictomizadas. Tomenselo como propuestas de alto valor ético. De verdad no pierdan arteramente el tiempo en comportamientos propios del rebaño. Para eso ya están las vacunas. *

[/QUOTE]
Qué le hace pensar que esas mismas personas no se dedican ya al cuidado de ancianos, enfermos, niños ajenos o animales abandonados? La vocacion por mantener la vida ni es rara ni se limita a luchar contra el aborto. Abra un poco su mente y no descalifique a los demás con tanta alegría.
[/QUOTE]

*Me lo hace pensar , entre otras cosas que si se dedicasen realmente a ñas mentadas o sugeridas tareas sociales,, esas acciones tendrian total preferencia ante su enhundia y nobleza frente a esta fruslería y absorberían por su nobleza toda su energia. Salvo que no tengan vida propia y se dediquen a tiempo completo al apostolado . Sospecho que estas personas son impelidas a su acción por el alto clero y por los gerifaltes voxeros para darse publicidad de proezas "altruistas" como se ha dicho más arriba.*


----------



## la mano negra (29 Ene 2022)

No asesinéis a vuestros propio hijos . No puede haber algo más criminal que una cosa así. Hay muchos métodos anticonceptivos para evitar los embarazos no deseados.


----------



## Conde Duckula (29 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @Conde Duckula, post: 38918746, member: 98532"]
> Es que coacción para vosotros es cualquier cosa que no os gusta. Y lo que os gusta nunca es coacción.
> 
> *Se equivoca de todas, todas y lo sabe. Lo que sí es coacción es que usted o yo conmime o conminemos a hacer o dejar de hacer a alguien con su vida. Y quien dice usted o yo, dice la sociedad.
> ...



Si usted decide asesinar a los que tiene a su alrededor. Lo lógico será que alguien le pare los pies.

Por otra parte hay millones de anuncios diciendo que somos demasiados y que abortemos a nuestros hijos. O que nos van a complicar la vida, etc... El bombardeo es continuo.

Por otra parte jamás nadie informa a esas chicas de las consecuencias psicológicas posteriores de semejante decisión.

No se cómo podéis ser tan cínicos y psicopáticos.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (30 Ene 2022)

@Conde Duckula, post: 38926027, member: 98532"]
Si usted decide asesinar a los que tiene a su alrededor. Lo lógico será que alguien le pare los pies.
*
Evidentemente si usted o yo decidimos assesinar. alguien tendrá que pararnos los pies. Si usted o yo vamos contagiando un virus alguien tendrá que pararnos los pies*

Por otra parte hay millones de anuncios diciendo que somos demasiados y que abortemos a nuestros hijos. O que nos van a complicar la vida, etc... El bombardeo es continuo.

*Sí el bombardeo es continuo porque es verdad que estamos esquilmando los recursos y que el planeta esta superpoblado. Se dice que el mar ha perdido productividad y los ecéanos estan sobreexplotdos. Por otra parte la Historia de la Humanidad y de este pais en concreto es muy sombría, habiendo llegado a un punto que , como vemos el mundo ha quedado en manos de unos cuantos privilegiados.. . Para algunos de nosotrso la vida no merece ser vivida y es por eso que somos poco proclives a dejar descendencia. Es una opción como comprenderá respetable, como lo es la suya.*

Por otra parte jamás nadie informa a esas chicas de las consecuencias psicológicas posteriores de semejante decisión.

*Pues deberian hacerlo, pero témome que no afectaría a esa decisión. Por la misma razón la gente debería tener más idea de las consecuencias de tener hijos.*

No se cómo podéis ser tan cínicos y psicopáticos.

*No veo el cinismo ni la psicopatia a las que alude, acaso la veo en ustedes por la falta de empatia y respeto a nuestras decisiones: ¿Si yo respeto las suyas porque no hace lo propio con las mías?. Este es el gran probelma amego. Es de una sencillez palmaria.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Conde Duckula (30 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @Conde Duckula, post: 38926027, member: 98532"]
> Si usted decide asesinar a los que tiene a su alrededor. Lo lógico será que alguien le pare los pies.
> 
> *Evidentemente si usted o yo decidimos assesinar. alguien tendrá que pararnos los pies. Si usted o yo vamos contagiando un virus alguien tendrá que pararnos los pies*
> ...



[/QUOTE]
Pues mira, informar de las posibles consecuencias psicológicas y físicas lo ibais a prohibir si no lo habéis hecho. Un porcentaje no menor de estas chicas no pueden volver a concebir. Otro muere durante el aborto. Otras como ya le he dicho, arrastran secuelas psicológicas para toda la vida. Pero todo esto es difícil de cuantificar. Dado que en algunas clínicas, como nos revela el fiscal Mena, se deshacen de los cadáveres de las chicas como si nunca hubieran pasado por allí.

Sin embargo, informar de estas consecuencias es delito. O está a punto de serlo.

Anunciar el aborto en todos los medios es mucho más intrusivo que rezar frente a estas clínicas. Ahí está el cinismo.

No reconocer que se mata a un bebé. Eso es psicopatía y cinismo.


----------



## Turgot (30 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el problema? ¿Pegan a la chavala que aborta? ¿La escupen? ¿La insultan?



Es lo mismo que un escrache


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Ene 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> #NiñosCancelados con Jesús Poveda 1/8 - SÚMATE A CANCELADOS​
> 
> 17 ene 2022
> 
> ...


----------



## uberales (30 Ene 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Es lo mismo que un escrache



Si lo dices tú... Aun así, siendo jarabe democrático debéis de estar de acuerdo.


----------



## Turgot (30 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Si lo dices tú... Aun así, siendo jarabe democrático debéis de estar de acuerdo.



No, es un escrache a una persona anónima que va a realizar un acto legal y en un momento de vulnerabilidad

Yo les metería en la cárcel, de hecho

Si quieren escrachear a alguien, que vayan a acosar a los jueces del TC que llevan 11 o 12 años sin sentenciar sobre la ley de ZP sobre el aborto


----------



## uberales (30 Ene 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> No, es un escrache a una persona anónima que va a realizar un acto legal y en un momento de vulnerabilidad
> 
> Yo les metería en la cárcel, de hecho
> 
> Si quieren escrachear a alguien, que vayn a acosar a los jueces del TC que llevan 11 o 12 años sin sentenciar sobre la ley de ZP sobre el aborto



Ay, como no gusta ataco al contrario. Al menos habéis evolucionado y ya no abría chekas o mandáis al jefe de la seguridad del psoe a matar al jefe contrario. Por cierto, rezar es legal, por ahora que ya sabemos que queréis prohibirlo. Te lo digo como ateo.


----------



## Turgot (30 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Ay, como no gusta ataco al contrario. Al menos habéis evolucionado y ya no abría chekas o mandáis al jefe de la seguridad del psoe a matar al jefe contrario. Por cierto, rezar es legal, por ahora que ya sabemos que queréis prohibirlo. Te lo digo como ateo.



A rezar a la iglesia, a su casa, o a cualquier otra calle

Vosotros en cambio estáis deseando volver a meter gente en cuentas, lo escribís todos los días en el foro


----------



## kronopio (30 Ene 2022)

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## uberales (30 Ene 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Rezar a la iglesia, a su casa, o a cualquier otra calle



Hay gente que se manifiesta delante de donde quiera y nadie les puede decir nada, pero unos tíos rezando sí.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (30 Ene 2022)

@Conde Duckula, post: 38930804, member: 98532"]
[/QUOTE]
Pues mira, informar de las posibles consecuencias psicológicas y físicas lo ibais a prohibir si no lo habéis hecho.

*Tiene a sus padres , psicologos, amistades y medicos ginecologos para ser informada si lo necesita.*


Un porcentaje no menor de estas chicas no pueden volver a concebir.

*Una mujer que da a luz tambien esta expuesta a ello.*

Otro muere durante el aborto. Otras como ya le he dicho, arrastran secuelas psicológicas para toda la vida.

*Tambien las madres que dan a luz estan expuestas a morir. Y otras secuelas psicologicas como dice usted*

Pero todo esto es difícil de cuantificar. Dado que en algunas clínicas, como nos revela el fiscal Mena, se deshacen de los cadáveres de las chicas como si nunca hubieran pasado por allí.

*¿Se deshacen de los cadaveres de las chicas? Calro, de ahi lo de las muchas desapariciones no resueltas en España, claro, claro. Parece esto el hilo de las conspiraciones*

Sin embargo, informar de estas consecuencias es delito. O está a punto de serlo.

*Por favor no convirtamos este hilo en un dislate paranoico*

Anunciar el aborto en todos los medios es mucho más intrusivo que rezar frente a estas clínicas. Ahí está el cinismo.

*¿Dígame dónde se publicita el aborto porque yo no le he visto? ¡Ah sí, ahora me acuerdo fue en los anuncios de la nochevieja! ¡Por Dios!*

No reconocer que se mata a un bebé. Eso es psicopatía y cinismo.

*Yo reconozco que se mata un feto. Psicopatia y cinismo es argumentar peregrinamentte y no reconocer la libertad del otro y su diferente forma de pensar y sentir. Sugiera otros términos más persuasivos.

Se le agradece su extrema preocupacion por estas personas pero como le dije mejor haria preocupándose por otros casos mucho más desvalidos. Las personas que abortan ya tienen tambien otras muchas preocupaciones y no necesitan de presion alguna. Imagine que cuando va usted a someterse a una intervencion quirúrgica le vinieran a hacer un escrache los de Jeová para que no se hiciera transfusiones de sangre durante la misma. ¿No le parecería sumamente desagradable?*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Turgot (30 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Hay gente que se manifiesta delante de donde quiera y nadie les puede decir nada, pero unos tíos rezando sí.



Bueno, ya reconoces que en realidad se están "manifestando"


----------



## uberales (30 Ene 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Bueno, ya reconoces que en realidad se están "manifestando"



No, eres tú el que lo ha comparado con un escrache y por tanto manifestación. Te molesta que haya gente rezando y ya está. Ahí no hay coacción ni nada de nada. Como no os gusta, queréis prohibir. Luego pues perdiendo adeptos, porque los contrarios son del propio grupo...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (30 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> No, eres tú el que lo ha comparado con un escrache y por tanto manifestación. Te molesta que haya gente rezando y ya está. Ahí no hay coacción ni nada de nada. Como no os gusta, queréis prohibir. Luego pues perdiendo adeptos, porque los contrarios son del propio grupo...



Pues claro que molesta. Imagínese que usted fuera a un espectáculo pornográfico o de putas y tuviera gente rezando en la puerta del lupanar. Serua bastante intimidatorio pero también jocoso. Ahora piense que está intimidando a una persona para sentirse culpable porque hay gente que desarrolla un discurso que condena en una supuesta vida ultraterrena tal acto.


----------



## kronopio (30 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues claro que molesta. Imagínese que usted fuera a un espectáculo pornográfico o de putas y tuviera gente rezando en la puerta del lupanar. Serua bastante intimidatorio pero también jocoso. Ahora piense que está intimidando a una persona para sentirse culpable porque hay gente que desarrolla un discurso que condena en una supuesta vida ultraterrena tal acto.



Rezar no es condenar,no hagas trampas dialécticas tan burdas.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Ene 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> #BiologíaCancelada con Jesús Barrón 2/8 – SÚMATE A CANCELADOS​
> 
> 17 ene 2022
> 
> ...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (30 Ene 2022)

@kronopio, post: 38933255, member: 57256"]
Rezar no es condenar,no hagas trampas dialécticas tan burdas.

*No es una trampa dialéctica, Rezar en cristiano, ya no digo en musulman, comporta toda una mitilogia que bien conocemos y como no, la de la culpa y la de los infiernos.
El lugar adecuado para rezar es en los lugares de culto para ello o el Muro de las Lamentaciones. o la Kashba mismo. Lo otro es pura maniobra espuriamente política. En la iglesia pueden pedir por la salvación de las atribuladas almas o por su condenación. Ya sé que no les sabe tan jugoso hacerlo allí dentro, pero es donde repito deben hacerlo.*

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk

*Enviado desde mi coño sagrado   *
[/QUOTE]


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Ene 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> #PadresCancelados con Paolo 3/8 – SÚMATE A CANCELADOS​
> 
> 17 ene 2022
> 
> ...


----------



## Lefri (30 Ene 2022)

Nadie puede prohibir rezar.


----------



## Turgot (30 Ene 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Nadie puede prohibir rezar.



No es rezar lo que hacen


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Ene 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> #HistoriaCancelada con José Luis Orella 4/8 - SÚMATE A CANCELADOS​
> 
> 17 ene 2022
> 
> ...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (30 Ene 2022)

Oiga evite el SPAM en mi hilo. Tio pesado. Que tiene todo el subforo de politica atestado de publicidad de mierdavoxera. ¿C´omo se puede ser tan chupapollas?. En vez de prestarse al diálogo, venga a meter mierda que no es de su cosecha. Peazo de CM. Están convirtiendo un lugar de encuentro para la libertad en un antro de fanatismo fanboy.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (30 Ene 2022)

No entiendo que aborten estando fundación madrina que las ayuda.


----------



## Kolobok (30 Ene 2022)

Rezar está prohibido porque no se hace con sueldo público, en cambio el aborto es un derecho. Todo lo que al estado le de $$$$$$$$ y poder será permitido, el resto prohibido.

Aborto es asesinato y abortistas son asesinos.


----------



## Lenina (30 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Aquí y de acuerdo a la Ley que nadie discute nos referimos a fetos de muchas menos semanas, pues es el aborto legal. La idea de persona es un criterio discutible. Una persona es un algo siempre haciéndose, algo maleable, con lo qe podemos hacer un santo o un asesino, ya se sabe. Pero hay que establecer legalmente unas etapas para considerarlo una persona de pleno derecho juridico y con un nivel de conciencia superior al de un feto o un bebe de pocos meses.



Una persona pasará a tener conciencia en algún momento de su vida, sea a las 10 semanas de gestación o a los 5 años de edad. El asesinato de alguien que todavía no tiene conciencia, pero la tendrá, sigue siendo un asesinato. Existen muchas personas que por enfermedad o accidente nunca adquieren esa conciencia, y su asesinato estaría penado por ley como el de cualquier ser humano. Lo único que diferencia el crimen es que no vemos el cuerpo, que no oímos sus gritos ni vemos la sangre, que es todo aséptico, lo que nos permite no pensar en ello, pero es igual de criminal.


Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Eso es una creencia suya. Si el mundo deviene por los cauces de la razon y la libertad, eso no cambiará en el sentido de la coercion sobre el individuo porque seria involucionista. supongo que los medios técnicos progresaran hasta hacer el aborto un problema extinto



El aborto, con los medios actuales es un problema extinto. Si no lo está es porque las mujeres cometen irresponsabilidades sabiendo que siempre tienen a su disposición ese último recurso. Lo que es involucionista es poner a disposición de los irresponsables la opción del asesinato.


Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> E*stoy de acuerdo en que hay un cierto grado de relatividad en ciertos temas como es la sensibilidad individual que admite por lo demás la elasticidad de los tiempos y los usos correspondiente a cada época dentro de cada cultura. Por ejemplo existe un creciente vegetarianismo, basado en buena medida en la crueldad del trato y sacrificio animal, impensable hace unos años. A propósito de elo un filósofo cercano definió el mal como todo dolor infligido a un ser vivo. Yo le pregunto: ¿Es usted vegetariana? si la respuesta es NO, puede que gente como usted dentro de unos años sean consideradas bárbaras y anatemas. Por otra parte le pregunto: ¿Tiene usted recuerdos o conciencia de sus primeros meses de vida o incluso de la vida intrauterina? Yo no. Por eso le diria y digo, que hast cierta edad no estaba dotado de conciencia y por tanto no era persona, aunque entiendo que la sensacion y la percepcion se estaban dando como fenómenos físicos y biológicos. Esa es mi opinión honesta y mi sentir en total discrepncia con la suya que respeto, como no.*



Su amigo filósofo va bien encaminado, pero le falta afinar. El mal es el dolor inflingido a otro ser vivo que se puede evitar. Yo no puedo evitar necesitar proteína animal para vivir con salud. Así que no confunda esta nueva moda de auto odio al ser humano, y la cultura de la culpa que se ha inculcado en nuestra sociedad, que lleva al más difícil todavía en muestras de auto castigo, con un genuino deseo de altruismo, y de hacer el bien. Es una grandilocuente muestra de falsa modestia, un neocristianismo mártir trastornado. 
Así, matar para defender la propia vida, o para alimentarse, no sería hacer el mal. Y por supuesto no se puede equiparar el matar a un animal con el matar a una persona, siendo el aborto un asesinato totalmente evitable y gratuito.


Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Yo opino que además no es persona , es un feto, un proyecto de persona como ya le dije. La Ley no es injusta porque abarca tanto a las personas que quieren abortar garantizándoles el derecho, como respeta a las que no quieren abortar. Es amplia y respeta fueros, creencias y sensibilidades distintas.
> Usted quiere imponer su voluntad aun a pesar de las Leyes pero yo no quiero imponerle la mia. Esa es la gran diferencia y la grandeza de la misma. Ustedes se creen, debido al pasado aun, que pueden imponer su criterio y estan torpemente equivocados.



Yo no me creo nada. Yo no soy creyente de ninguna religión. A mí me parece una ley aberrante y utilizaré la libertad que ellas usan para abortar, para oponerme con todas mis fuerzas a ese asesinato.


Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Las Leyes actuales son conforme a la moral más amplia posible y de acuerdo a no coercer a nadie en su vida privada. Lo que usted llama asesinato no lo es mal que le pese.. Los abuelos si han declarado su voluntad y quieren eutanasia se les reconoce por la Ley, igual que a los enfermos sin solución. La paz social implica mal que le pese. No quiera imaginar un mundo que le suprime sus propios decisiones individuales porque una mayoria crea no se deben respetar. Ni mayoria por tanto ni minorias, sino la mayor libertad individual que no afecte a otros individuos en su esfera persona. Contemplelo con juicio imparcial, libre de creencias individuales, de fanatismo de cualquier signo, tratando de ponerse en la sensibilidad y la creencia del otro, que piensa que es usted la que está equivocada.



Las leyes tampoco prohíben a nadie, que yo sepa, el rezar delante de donde le plazca, ni ser lo fanático que le plazca dentro de las leyes. Si a las que abortan no le gusta, que se jodan.


Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El feto está ejerciendo violencia contra la madre que lo lleva porque no lo ha querido, cambiando su quimica, su metabolismo y parasitándolo cual alien, no puede haber más violencia y mantenido en el tiempo. Actuar sobre alguien que tiene que interrumpir su embarazo sometiéndose a anestesias y manipulaciones no es del gusto de nadie, es un mal menor desagradable sos sí, y sólo falta que unos fanáticos la estén esperando a la puerta de la clínica. Lo normal es que usted se ocupe de sus asuntos, vayan a cuidar enfermos y ancianos que eso será mucho más gratificanete para ambas partes. Piense en la gran tarea humana que sería evitaar el sufrimientno de las pobres niñas clitorictomizadas, el enorme sufrimiento y dolor que podria evitaar sobre millones de mujeres de este mundo ya nascidas. ¡Qué enorme esfuerzo digno de elogia sería que altruistamente dedicaran su tiempo a ello, dejando a otras peersonas sobre las que En el mundo hay mucho dolor y sufrimiento para que ustedes se opongan a la voluntad y decisiones de otra persona. A las malaas como ya le han dicho aquí si tanto gustan de nacimientos váyanse a haceer bebes y no pierdan tiempo



Es de los comentarios más repugnantes que he leído, equipar a un ser humano, haciendo lo que es propio y natural, de la manera en que todos nacemos, con algún tipo de parasitismo. No. El feto no ha pedido venir al mundo, es la madre la que se ha abierto de patas, la que ha tenido relaciones sexuales sin ningún tipo de protección, la que ha generado el problema, la que ha sido irresponsable, la que teniendo conciencia e inteligencia no las ha utilizado. Es la única culpable de la situación donde se encuentra.
Y es que el aborto está servido en bandeja para cualquier mujer hoy en día, no porque sea una urgencia de carácter sanitario. Con los métodos anticonceptivos de hoy en día, es algo gratuito.

Se oferta el aborto como arma política de aparente preocupación por el bienestar de la mujer, y esconde el deseo del estado de que esa mujer nunca crezca, que sea siempre una niña a la que atender, a la que regalar prebendas, a la que manipular, a la que exprimir votos. La tonta útil de la que se aprovecha el gobierno, a cambio de velar por ella de una manera retorcida y maquiavélica.

Ya que tiene usted tanta elevada moral sobre los derechos de las personas, la que tendría que ir a hacer proselitismo sobre ellos a países donde no respetan, debe ser usted. ¡Qué gran talento disertativo sobre coacciones y coerciones de los derechos individuales y la libertad se está desperdiciando con usted, por ejemplo, en Corea del Norte, en Cuba, en China! Y aquí está, sin embargo, de trol de poca monta en un foro. Ya no le contesto más, por mí la discusión queda más que zanjada, y no voy a alimentar más su ego.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Ene 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Hay que ser un hijo de mil putas desalmado para considerar que el aborto, esto es, asesinar fetos, es un derecho.



lo que pasa es que conceptuarlo como " feto " o embrión ya " justifica " el asesinato. 

Hay que decir siempre como *IRENE MONTERO* cuando quedó ella preñada :

*CRIATURITAS EN EL VIENTRE ! *


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (30 Ene 2022)

@ciberecovero, post: 38933938, member: 17605"]

[/QUOTE]

Oiga evite el SPAM en mi hilo. Tio pesado. Que tiene todo el subforo de politica atestado de publicidad de mierdavoxera. ¿Como se puede ser tan chupapollas?. En vez de prestarse al diálogo, venga a meter mierda que no es de su cosecha. Peazo de CM. Están convirtiendo un lugar de encuentro para la libertad en un antro de fanatismo fanboy.


----------



## Kolobok (30 Ene 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Una persona pasará a tener conciencia en algún momento de su vida, sea a las 10 semanas de gestación o a los 5 años de edad. El asesinato de alguien que todavía no tiene conciencia, pero la tendrá, sigue siendo un asesinato. Existen muchas personas que por enfermedad o accidente nunca adquieren esa conciencia, y su asesinato estaría penado por ley como el de cualquier ser humano. Lo único que diferencia el crimen es que no vemos el cuerpo, que no oímos sus gritos ni vemos la sangre, que es todo aséptico, lo que nos permite no pensar en ello, pero es igual de criminal.
> 
> El aborto, con los medios actuales es un problema extinto. Si no lo está es porque las mujeres cometen irresponsabilidades sabiendo que siempre tienen a su disposición ese último recurso. Lo que es involucionista es poner a disposición de los irresponsables la opción del asesinato.
> 
> ...



Uno de los mejores comentarios que he leído en burbuja, mi más sincera admiración, que manera de argumentar sin dejar posibilidad alguna a la réplica. Un Zanks se quedaba corto.

Porque crees que comentarios como el de @Carmen Martinez garcia defendiendo tan vehemente el aborto se dan en la mayoría por mujeres??? No deberían ser ellas las mayores defendoras del derecho a la vida?? Como es posible que una mujer que ha sido madre, que ha sentido cómo crece una vida dentro suyo hablé de su hijo como una fuerza parasitaria??

La mayoría de los animales con determinada inteligencia están diseñados para proteger la vida de sus crías por encima de la suya, es una forma de proteger la perpetuación de la especie.

Como es posible que en las mujeres esos instintos no solo no existan sino que tenga pulsiones asesinas contra sus hijos???

Tan bien funciona la reprogramación del cerebro??


----------



## octopodiforme (30 Ene 2022)

VOX mola en muchas cosas pero si se ponen en plan rezos y apariciones milagrosas serán el hazmerreír.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (30 Ene 2022)

No se me ocurre crimen más aberrante que cargarte a tu propio hijo en el momento que más desprotegido está.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Ene 2022)

Irene Montero y Pablo Iglesias anuncian que serán padres de “dos criaturas”


"Pablo y yo hemos emprendido un camino que en los próximos meses revolverá nuestras emociones", afirma la portavoz de Podemos en el Congreso




elpais.com





_*"Estoy embarazada de casi 13 semanas, y dentro de mí crecen dos criaturas que, si todo va bien, nacerán entre septiembre y octubre". "Somos inmensamente felices y afortunados de poder compartir este camino con sus abuelos y abuelas y con todos los amigos que serán para ellos la mejor familia", ha añadido.*_

Es tan distópico y contradictorio este mensaje con su discurso habitual y arengas criminales a las mujeres que parece otra persona. 
Lógicamente su papelón es leer guiones de una organización supranacional enemigos de occidente. 

Ellos , los destructores de las familias occidentales que financian a las mujeres para que denuncien a su marido y destruyan sus vidas...hablando de abuelos. 

lamentablemente no salió bien su embarazo y tuvo tuvo técnicamente dos abortos. Su empeño por impedir que muriesen unos bebés tan prematuros , a la edad que muchos otros son abortados , hizo que finalmente estén vivos. No sé si tienen alguna secuela pero suele ser habitual. 

Les deseo todo lo mejor aunque sea una familia disfuncional .


----------



## Lenina (30 Ene 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Uno de los mejores comentarios que he leído en burbuja, mi más sincera admiración, que manera de argumentar sin dejar posibilidad alguna a la réplica. Un Zanks se quedaba corto.
> 
> Porque crees que comentarios como el de @Carmen Martinez garcia defendiendo tan vehemente el aborto se dan en la mayoría por mujeres??? No deberían ser ellas las mayores defendoras del derecho a la vida?? Como es posible que una mujer que ha sido madre, que ha sentido cómo crece una vida dentro suyo hablé de su hijo como una fuerza parasitaria??
> 
> ...



El engañado siempre defenderá de manera más vehemente el engaño, cuanto más ha perdido en él. Es una manera de auto protegerse.

Todas las mujeres cuando nos quedamos embarazadas tenemos miedo, es normal. Miedo porque tu vida va a cambiar para siempre, miedo a lo desconocido. En ese momento vulnerable, si en vez de apoyar a la mujer con medidas que sean respetuosas con la vida y que verdaderamente ayuden a la madre y al niño a salir adelante, le ofrecen una salida donde no tenga que hacer nada, donde no se tenga que responsabilizar, donde le prometen que va a seguir haciendo la vida que conoce y está acostumbrada, muchas mujeres eligen esta última opción. Así el estado tiene la mujer/niña bajo su tutela más tiempo, y la mujer/niña deja el peso de la responsabilidad de su vida en el estado, negándose a aceptar la plena madurez de convertirse en responsable de sí misma y de otro ser. 

Es una relación perversa, que también se ve en muchas madres que se niegan a dejar crecer a los hijos por egoísmo.

Y sí, la propaganda puede llegar a anular los instintos si es lo suficientemente fuerte y mantenida en el tiempo. En este caso el feminismo está por todas partes, y se repiten machaconamente sus dogmas a todas horas, desde cualquier medio. Las mujeres somos más gregarias y más adeptas a la opinión de la mayoría, así que el trabajo de reprogramación ya está hecho.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (30 Ene 2022)

@Lenina, post: 38935318, member: 90739"]
Una persona pasará a tener conciencia en algún momento de su vida, sea a las 10 semanas de gestación o a los 5 años de edad. El asesinato de alguien que todavía no tiene conciencia, pero la tendrá, sigue siendo un asesinato.

*Es sólo su opinión. También un óvulo o un espermatozoide de entre millones son susceptibles de llegar a tener conciencia y no por ello son sagrados ni su muerte accidental se considera asesinato*


Existen muchas personas que por enfermedad o accidente nunca adquieren esa conciencia, y su asesinato estaría penado por ley como el de cualquier ser humano. Lo único que diferencia el crimen es que no vemos el cuerpo, que no oímos sus gritos ni vemos la sangre, que es todo aséptico, lo que nos permite no pensar en ello, pero es igual de criminal.

*No estoy de acuerdo sencillamente, entre otras razones ya esgrimidas, porque nuestos juristas que son la conciencia legislativa del país así lo refrendan , considerando la variaedad de credos, ideologias y ssensibilidades. Por lo que no me ratifico en lo dicho.*

El aborto, con los medios actuales es un problema extinto. Si no lo está es porque las mujeres cometen irresponsabilidades sabiendo que siempre tienen a su disposición ese último recurso. Lo que es involucionista es poner a disposición de los irresponsables la opción del asesinato.

*Hay muchos supuestos en los que no vamos a entrar por los cuales sigue estando justificado, además de justificarlo para el pasado y universalmente, cuando gente como usted daba su respaldo para condenar a las personas que libremente lo ejercian.
Involucionista es volver en la conciencia social y jurídica a circunstncia del pasado*

Su amigo filósofo va bien encaminado, pero le falta afinar. El mal es el dolor inflingido a otro ser vivo que se puede evitar. Yo no puedo evitar necesitar proteína animal para vivir con salud.

*No hay inevitabilidad. La cuestión es como es : hay dolor, sufrimiento y muerte, luego es maldad también. Segun los vegetarianos, se puede vivir saludablemente con aportación de huevos y/o leche. Además ahora tambien hay insectos y soja, etc. no se escude con argumentos falaces*

Así que no confunda esta nueva moda de auto odio al ser humano, y la cultura de la culpa que se ha inculcado en nuestra sociedad, que lleva al más difícil todavía en muestras de auto castigo, con un genuino deseo de altruismo, y de hacer el bien.

*Le recuerdo que la cultura de la culpa ya está introducida y es la que usted perpetúa con rezos indeseables frente a esas personas que acuden voluntariamente a las clínicas*

Es una grandilocuente muestra de falsa modestia, un neocristianismo mártir trastornado.
Así, matar para defender la propia vida, o para alimentarse, no sería hacer el mal. Y por supuesto no se puede equiparar el matar a un animal con el matar a una persona, siendo el aborto un asesinato totalmente evitable y gratuito.

*Matar a un feto no es matar a una persona, y por supuesto es para mí mucho mayor la conciencia de un perro o un cerdo criados en compañia humana a la de sacrificar un feto de 8 semanas, luego el daño ontológico es superior matando una conciencia superior que la de un esbozo o rudimento de vida.*

Yo no me creo nada. Yo no soy creyente de ninguna religión. A mí me parece una ley aberrante y utilizaré la libertad que ellas usan para abortar, para oponerme con todas mis fuerzas a ese asesinato.

*Bueno si no es religiosa al menos no irá a rezar. Creo que debería gastar sus energias en otras temáticas que en oponerse a algo que sólo busca la paz social y el bien de otras personas con sensibilidad diferente a la suya. Está claro que no sería deseable un sentimiento o ssensibilidad que obligara a nadie a abortar.*

Las leyes tampoco prohíben a nadie, que yo sepa, el rezar delante de donde le plazca, ni ser lo fanático que le plazca dentro de las leyes. Si a las que abortan no le gusta, que se jodan.

*Ya se ha dicho que es una forma de avergonzar o haceer sentir culpable a una persona que ha tomado la decision de abortar. Imagínese usted unas condiciones de sociedad como dicen distópica en que usted quedase preñada y dia tras dia sufriear escraches para hacerla abortar*

Es de los comentarios más repugnantes que he leído, equipar a un ser humano, haciendo lo que es propio y natural, de la manera en que todos nacemos, con algún tipo de parasitismo. No. El feto no ha pedido venir al mundo, es la madre la que se ha abierto de patas, la que ha tenido relaciones sexuales sin ningún tipo de protección, la que ha generado el problema, la que ha sido irresponsable, la que teniendo conciencia e inteligencia no las ha utilizado. Es la única culpable de la situación donde se encuentra.

*Sepa usted que pueblos primitivos, se dice que no tenian conciencia de que el coito conllevaba la fecundación. Es muy rudimentario como pensamiento, presuponer que el realizar práctica sexuales supone asumir la fecundación. sólo un extraviado razonamiento puede afirmarlo así. Hoy hay medios falibles y con contraindicaciones médicas para impedir la concepción, pero en el pasado no las hubo. Por eso en un pensamiento ecuménico y universal hay que contemplar este problema a lo largo del pasado-ppresente y futuro y con la amplitud cultural y social del problema. Para finalmente proclamar que es la razon y la libertad individual el límite para ejercer el derecho a esta práctica, siendo el individuo soberano y autosuficiente, y punible y censurable que otras personas quieran impedir el ejerciciio de esa potestad*

Y es que el aborto está servido en bandeja para cualquier mujer hoy en día, no porque sea una urgencia de carácter sanitario. Con los métodos anticonceptivos de hoy en día, es algo gratuito.

*Lo que le dije en el anterior párrafo + aborto terapeutico+ violaciones + falibilidad + la voluntad de la madre, *etc

Se oferta el aborto como arma política de aparente preocupación por el bienestar de la mujer, y esconde el deseo del estado de que esa mujer nunca crezca, que sea siempre una niña a la que atender, a la que regalar prebendas, a la que manipular, a la que exprimir votos. La tonta útil de la que se aprovecha el gobierno, a cambio de velar por ella de una manera retorcida y maquiavélica.

*De ninguna de las maneras. El Estado sólo está garantizando el Derecho de la mujer a ser madre y el Derecho de la mujer a no serlo. Las únicas coartadas políticas son, como vemos, la de corpúsculos políticos de carácter autoritario que pretenden coartar ese Derecho*

Ya que tiene usted tanta elevada moral sobre los derechos de las personas, la que tendría que ir a hacer proselitismo sobre ellos a países donde no respetan, debe ser usted. ¡Qué gran talento disertativo sobre coacciones y coerciones de los derechos individuales y la libertad se está desperdiciando con usted, por ejemplo, en Corea del Norte, en Cuba, en China! Y aquí está, sin embargo, de trol de poca monta en un foro. Ya no le contesto más, por mí la discusión queda más que zanjada, y no voy a alimentar más su ego.


*Yo no. Es usted la que manifiesta una preocupación desmedida y la que por tanto dene afinar más como ejercer su apostolado sobre quienes sufren de miserias y coacciones en países que no son el nuestro, el cual, si fuera gobernada por sujetas como usted, pasaría a engrosar la lista de países en que los Derechos humanos son vilmente pisoteados.
Estoy aquí como usted sí. Pues no contyeste, est´en su Derecho que respeto, algo que usted no parce entender el respeto a los Derechos ajenos. Suerte querida Lenina la discusion esta más que zanjada, como usted dice: respeto, respeto y respeto hacia las demas personas en sus Derechos individuales. Espero no haber herido su EGO.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Barruno (30 Ene 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> MENUDOS GILIPOLLAS ACOSADORES.
> 
> EN MI CIUDAD LOS HAN MANDADO ATPC.



Se calcula que en 20 años ha habido mas de 200.000 abortos.
De esos, ya tendrían hijos mas de uno y mas de dos... imaginate la de españoles perdidos por el sumidero de la progresía.
Dentro de dos generaciones los "nuevos españoles" serán mayoría.
El dia que acabes como éste, no ceno:








Una amiga del concejal muerto en un atraco en Granada: "La gente pasó de largo"


Eran las ocho de la mañana del 25 de enero cuando José Miguel Castillo regresaba a su domicilio. A sus 73 años de edad, era un icono de la noche granadina. Hacía tiempo que...




www.elmundo.es




Y sabe Dios que vosotros estais en primera linea.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Ene 2022)

Estoy completamente seguro que ninguna mujer que ha tenido un hijo " no deseado o inesperado " se arrepiente de ello. 

Entre otras Irene Montero, que si no hubiese usado el truco más viejo del mundo para cazar a un hombre, habría pasado al gallinero como las anteriores en vez de ser ministra y tener ahora un casoplón .


----------



## Turgot (30 Ene 2022)

Eso de quitense la matriz es violencia


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (30 Ene 2022)

Eres subnormal, es todo lo que te puedo decir. Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## eL PERRO (30 Ene 2022)

Esta gentuza son TOPOS DE MIERDA que lo unico que pretenden es conseguir el efecto contrario del que pretenden hacer creer

Hay que estar en contra del aborto porque es UN PUTO ASESINATO, SIN MAS. Y tiene que estar PROHIBIDO

Y para convencer a la gente de ello, no hay nada mas facil que grabar videos de como se realizan los abortos, para que todo el mundo vea lo que es, y lo que ocurre, y la gentuza sienta verdadero TERROR por el brutalisimo infantidicio que se esta cometiendo

Si en lugar de ello, eres un trolazo de mierda que lo que haces es ponerte a REZAR porque tu alegato antiabortista es que estas en contra porque EJJJJQUE EJJJJ PECAOO, lo unico que estas consiguiendo es que la gente asocie antiaborto con ser un puto lunatico beato descerebrado de mierda rezarrosarios, y pones a la gente en contra


----------



## El Exterminador (30 Ene 2022)

Son un puto tópico andante, una persona creyente en que se diferencia de un niño o un esquizo que habla con un amiguete imaginario? Dan gracia esta gente


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (30 Ene 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> No se me ocurre crimen más aberrante que cargarte a tu propio hijo en el momento que más desprotegido está.



Es normal que no se le ocurra nada a tenor de que el razonamiento da vergüenza ajena nada más leerlo. ¿Seria acaso menos aberrante matar al hijo con cinco años? Por favor modérese y haga funcionar su cerebro más llá de soflamas o comentarios que sólo biuscan incidir en el contenido emociional ridículo.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (30 Ene 2022)

*¡A FREGAR PUTA DE MIERDA!*


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (30 Ene 2022)

@Barruno, post: 38936830, member: 44762"]
Se calcula que en 20 años ha habido mas de 200.000 abortos.
De esos, ya tendrían hijos mas de uno y mas de dos... imaginate la de españoles perdidos por el sumidero de la progresía.
*
O sea que usted trata el problema desde el punto de vista de españa como empresa, como España S.A. Si muchos españoles no tenemos hijos, es porque entre otros muchos factores se encuentra un turbio pasado, a veces no del todo glorioso.
Pero claro, usted es de lso que claro, cual padre de la patria, pone la unidad de destino colectiva por encima del individuo. Pues sepa usted que la época de los faraones emperadores esta ya lejana, y que los delirios de grandeza se han perdido en un camino apestado de cadáveres y de sangre inutilmente derrama, a menudo de gentes tan inocentes como los fetos aqui referidos.
Así que sintiéndolo mucho si quiere esclavos y carne de cañon tómelo de esos pobres que vienen de otros paises porque de los de aqui se acabo ser generosos ante una sociedad y una patria tan mezquinas.*

Dentro de dos generaciones los "nuevos españoles" serán mayoría.
*
Ese no es problema de los progres como usted dice. yo no mantengo a ninduno. Es a la casta empresarial y politica a quienes le interesan , incluso a gente como usted mismo tan preocupados por la patria más que de los individuos. Y una patria, como una empresa nunca puede ir a menos, nada sabe de decrecimientos sostenibles, sólo en crecer y crecer. Seguro que el mismo Abascal, en sus delirios patrios de grandeza, y no teniendo saoldaditos para las armas, que el nunca tomo como buen posicionadito, no dudaria en contratar como nuevos españoles a cualquiera, emulando a su amadísimo Paco que se trajo miles de moros para violar y emascular españoles*

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Barruno (30 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @Barruno, post: 38936830, member: 44762"]
> Se calcula que en 20 años ha habido mas de 200.000 abortos.
> De esos, ya tendrían hijos mas de uno y mas de dos... imaginate la de españoles perdidos por el sumidero de la progresía.
> *
> ...



[/QUOTE]Leí hasta empresa.
No es tu empresa. Es tu casa.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (30 Ene 2022)

@eL PERRO, post: 38938695, member: 126164"]

Hay que estar en contra del aborto porque es UN PUTO ASESINATO, SIN MAS. Y tiene que estar PROHIBIDO

*El escribirlo en mayúscula no le otorga mayor razon al argumento, así que cálmese y no grite, por ñp que le ruego que se someta a la corrección y al respeto debidos en estos hilos*

Y para convencer a la gente de ello, no hay nada mas facil que grabar videos de como se realizan los abortos, para que todo el mundo vea lo que es, y lo que ocurre, y la gentuza sienta verdadero TERROR por el brutalisimo infantidicio que se esta cometiendo

*Esos videos o fotos conforme al buen criterio y sensibilidad deben ser expuestos en veteranos exclusivamente. Con todo siempre una corrida de toros , resulta ser un acto mucho más sanguinario que un aborto.*

Si en lugar de ello, eres un trolazo de mierda que lo que haces es ponerte a REZAR porque tu alegato antiabortista es que estas en contra porque EJJJJQUE EJJJJ PECAOO, lo unico que estas consiguiendo es que la gente asocie antiaborto con ser un puto lunatico beato descerebrado de mierda rezarrosarios, y pones a la gente en contra

*Eso está muy bien dicho y no me siento aludido. Esta diátriba para algunos de estos está muy bien sí señor*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## eL PERRO (30 Ene 2022)

No te voy a leer ESCORIA


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (30 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Es normal que no se le ocurra nada a tenor de que el razonamiento da vergüenza ajena nada más leerlo. ¿Seria acaso menos aberrante matar al hijo con cinco años? Por favor modérese y haga funcionar su cerebro más llá de soflamas o comentarios que sólo biuscan incidir en el contenido emociional ridículo.



Efectivamente, es menos aberrante. Vas a hablar tú de "razonar" si para defender un asesinato utilizas el eufemismo de "derecho de la mujer a no serlo", hija de Satán.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (30 Ene 2022)

Leí hasta empresa.

*Ya me imagino que lo intento pero su rudimentario intelecto le explotó. Era demasiado esfuerzo. *

No es tu empresa. Es tu casa.

*Sí pero usted la trata como empresa, además etnocéntrica. Al Fuhrer style. Es mi empresa y me la follo cuando quiero.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Barruno (30 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Leí hasta empresa.
> 
> *Ya me imagino que lo intento pero su rudimentario intelecto le explotó. Era demasiado esfuerzo. *
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]Sí.
Por éso dejas claro que no eres digno de llamarte español.
Cuando los otros de otras nacionalidades (por que ellos no están con esas gilipolleces relativistas que carburas), espero que te valgas de tu individualismo ácrata y anarquista...
Como a éste:








Una amiga del concejal muerto en un atraco en Granada: "La gente pasó de largo"


Eran las ocho de la mañana del 25 de enero cuando José Miguel Castillo regresaba a su domicilio. A sus 73 años de edad, era un icono de la noche granadina. Hacía tiempo que estaba




amp.elmundo.es




NADIE LE AYUDÓ. 
Fronteras abiertas... que bonito.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (30 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No te voy a leer ESCORIA



*Bien, no sea que le explote su rudimentario cerebro.*


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (31 Ene 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> Efectivamente, es menos aberrante. Vas a hablar tú de "razonar" si para defender un asesinato utilizas el eufemismo de "derecho de la mujer a no serlo", hija de Satán.



*Disculpe pero su delirio va a mayores: El Derecho o el desarrollarse como mujer no implica necesariamente ser madre. ni mucho menos serlo sin querer. Nuchas mujeres han desarrollado sus vidas sin desempeñar el papel de madre. ¿Acaso una mujer estéril no se desarrolla como mujer?.Por otra prte se puede negar seer madre en un momento dado y serlo en otro. Eso se llama LIBERTAD, en este caso para ejercer la maternidad.
Pero ¿cómo se puede tener un pensamiento tan rudimentariamente primitivo, sin apreciar un discernimiento lógico?*


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (31 Ene 2022)

@Barruno, post: 38939992, member: 44762"]
[/QUOTE]Sí.
Por éso dejas claro que no eres digno de llamarte español.

*Y tú más *

Cuando los otros de otras nacionalidades (por que ellos no están con esas gilipolleces relativistas que carburas), espero que te valgas de tu individualismo ácrata y anarquista...

*Para entonces, en ese futuro hipotético, ni usted ni yo estaremos aquí*
Como a éste:








Una amiga del concejal muerto en un atraco en Granada: "La gente pasó de largo"


Eran las ocho de la mañana del 25 de enero cuando José Miguel Castillo regresaba a su domicilio. A sus 73 años de edad, era un icono de la noche granadina. Hacía tiempo que estaba




amp.elmundo.es




NADIE LE AYUDÓ.
Fronteras abiertas... que bonito.

*Será a usted a quien le gustan a ´mi no . Pero sus cayetanos, y la casta empresaurial y politica asi lo quieren, poco podemos hacer.
En el momento del hecho nadie había en la calle. Sí algunos instantes antes. Mire, yo he inmovilizado a un moro hace unos años,
que robo a una viandante, hasta que vino la policia. De todas formas no puedo hablar por nadie porque depende del peligro que adviertas, y hay opciones mas seguras y efectivas que el enfrentamiento abierto. Yo no llevo pistola ni sé de artes marciales.

Pero lo voy a decir algo bien nutritivo: Desconozco la nacionalidad del agresor. Usted se lamenta del hecho, yo también. Pero aquí hay gente con un dscurso de extrema derecha que deplorablemente han ultrajado con infamias a un señor finado que ejerció la politica durante un tiempo sí, pero que era bien apreciado por defender y participar en las tradiciones de su ciudad, como la toma de Granada o las tradiciones del culto.
Estos señores hacen alarde de estos comentarios tan miserables exhibiendo su Espiritu Nacional Cainita;*




> _nelsoncito dijo:_
> _Un gorrino socialista que quería inseguridad en las calles para todos menos para él.
> 
> Acertó en lo primero, pero se equivocó en lo segundo.
> ...





> _RC1492 dijo:
> Me meo encima de su cadaver de sociata.
> 
> Ellos han llenado esta ciudad de basura, si esa basura se los lleva por delante yo lo aplaudo.
> ...



*Y yo le digo a usted que para aguantar a semejantes alimañas, prefiero muchos de los que vienen a buscarse legalmente la vida a este o a otro país.




[/QUOTE]*


----------



## Asurbanipal (31 Ene 2022)

Aborto libre y gratuito!


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (31 Ene 2022)

@ciberecovero, post: 38951495, member: 17605"]

[/QUOTE]

Entro veo lo que escribe cibercovero y constato que se le ha comido la lengua el gato y que es incapaz de establecer un diálogo fluido ofreciéndonos algo de su cosecha propia. Tenga usted un gran dia.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (31 Ene 2022)

elbaranda dijo:


> Si no te gustan los rezos vete a Cuba, hdlgp



*Me gustan en su ubicación adeuada: La Iglesia los lugares de oraión. Fuera de contexto son improcedentes y suponencomo ya se ha dicho uan coacción hacia una persona vulnerable que va a someerse a una intervención en quirófanoso

hdlgp Váyase usted pues allí igual existe una fe más auténtica que la que ustedes manifiestan con inusitada soberbia.*


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (1 Feb 2022)

Seguimos con elputo:
¡Ups! Nos hemos encontrado con algunos problemas.
12 bumplimit_hours_must_pass_before_bumping_is_allowed 



@Cibercovero; He visto muchos idiotas en este foro pero usted quiere seer el numero 1. No se preocupe que va a IGNORADOS y descansamos amboS "ad aeternum" Último aviso.


----------



## Kabraloka (1 Feb 2022)

pues ese es el talón de aquiles de vox, ahí es donde le pueden dar tralla de lo lindo.
Lo de rezar en contra del aborto poco vende. Lo sabeis hamijos.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Feb 2022)

Asesina abre hilo.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Feb 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Mucho hablar de libertad, pero como quieras ejercer la libertad de abortar.... ahhh amigo, demasiada libertad quieres tú xD
> 
> Que puto chiste con patas son...



Me gustaria usar mi libertad para pegarte un tiro en la cabeza. 

¿lo captas giliprogre?


----------



## SaintJust (1 Feb 2022)

Sacar imágenes de los asesinatos y testimonios sobre los traumas de por vida que muchas veces caen sobre las mujeres que abortan sería mucho mas efectivo y salvaría mas vidas. Ya lo ha dicho el Perro y tenia razón en esto. Creo que lo de rezar en la puerta de los mataderos es mucho menos efectivo.


----------



## uberales (1 Feb 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> pues ese es el talón de aquiles de vox, ahí es donde le pueden dar tralla de lo lindo.
> Lo de rezar en contra del aborto poco vende. Lo sabeis hamijos.



Fíjate siendo un agnóstico o ateo la mayor parte del tiempo, prefiero a esos chavales que rezan, que a la recua de imbéciles que aceptan un 95% de abortos de tipo anticonceptivo. Que ese es el verdadero problema, tienes condones en el super y hasta en máquinas expendedoras para evitar esos abortos, que puedes tomar la píldora, que hay cremas espermicidas, etc. Y usan el aborto como anticonceptivo. 
En mi opinión habría que hacer ver qué pasa luego con las mujeres que abortan, hacer ver su psicología, su pérdida de posibilidad física de poder tener hijos cuando quieran, etc. Todo por no comprar un puto condón.
Es que ni siquiera se cuenta que la píldora del día después es un producto anti cancerígeno, que se usa en grandes dosis para echar al feto, y que tiene altas posibilidades de producir cáncer de hígado por lo potente que es el producto. No solo eso si no que también puede producir infertilidad.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Feb 2022)

SaintJust dijo:


> Sacar imágenes de los asesinatos y testimonios sobre los traumas de por vida que muchas veces caen sobre las mujeres que abortan sería mucho mas efectivo y salvaría mas vidas. Ya lo ha dicho el Perro y tenia razón en esto. Creo que lo de rezar en la puerta de los mataderos es mucho menos efectivo.



Pues ponte a sacar esas imagenes y deja a la gente que rece si le da la gana..... warrior del teclado.


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (1 Feb 2022)

Rezan por más carne para los curas.


----------



## Kabraloka (1 Feb 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Fíjate siendo un agnóstico o ateo la mayor parte del tiempo, prefiero a esos chavales que rezan, que a la recua de imbéciles que aceptan un 95% de abortos de tipo anticonceptivo. Que ese es el verdadero problema, tienes condones en el super y hasta en máquinas expendedoras para evitar esos abortos, que puedes tomar la píldora, que hay cremas espermicidas, etc. Y usan el aborto como anticonceptivo.
> En mi opinión habría que hacer ver qué pasa luego con las mujeres que abortan, hacer ver su psicología, su pérdida de posibilidad física de poder tener hijos cuando quieran, etc. Todo por no comprar un puto condón.
> Es que ni siquiera se cuenta que la píldora del día después es un producto anti cancerígeno, que se usa en grandes dosis para echar al feto, y que tiene altas posibilidades de producir cáncer de hígado por lo potente que es el producto. No solo eso si no que también puede producir infertilidad.



estoy de acuerdo con tu opinión, pero vuelvo a lo mismo, si los de vox se centran en el tema del aborto, llevan las de perder.
Es una opinión, de todas formas.


----------



## WasP (1 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Me gustaria usar mi libertad para pegarte un tiro en la cabeza.
> 
> ¿lo captas giliprogre?



No hace falta que te molestes en demostrar que eres tonto del culito, ya me había quedado claro de antes.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Feb 2022)

WasP dijo:


> No hace falta que te molestes en demostrar que eres tonto del culito, ya me había quedado claro de antes.



Opino lo mismo de ti.


----------



## WasP (1 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Opino lo mismo de ti.


----------



## chicken (1 Feb 2022)

Con total sinceridad, ¿cuántos de los que gritan como posesos que el aborto es un asesinato querrían tener un hijo así?







¿O así?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (2 Feb 2022)

Hola, hago un up por si algún nancy quiere desahogarse escupiendo su veneno cual ofidio y eso. Ale, hasta luego.
El hilo no está mal , a ver, incluso diría que bien. Lo estropeó un poco el cibercovero que sufre algún tipo de insuficiencia cognitiva, pero nada grave. Al ponerlo en ignorados no me lee ni yo a el. Mano de santo oiga. Le envío saludos por si tuviera algun múlti.

Yo destacaría que muchos de los que se oponen si se les preguntase si son liberales, dirían que si, pero no se puede ser liberal a medias. Suelen ser gente de derechas que se afirman liberales pero son pseudoliberales, lo son para limitar al Estado, los impuestos, liberales para la economía de mercado, pero no para las concesiones nacionalistas o derechos individuales reconocidos en cualquier democracia como el aborto.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (6 Feb 2022)

¡Up! Pasaba por aqui hoy, y vi que nada era de interes y subi el hilo


----------



## 917 (6 Feb 2022)

Vox es la Politica Vaticana de toda la vida. Quiere la España de 1950.


----------



## 917 (6 Feb 2022)

ApartapeloS dijo:


> Con un par de cojones, sólo queda VOX



Y HazteOir, que son los mismos....


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Feb 2022)

ApartapeloS dijo:


> Con un par de cojones, sólo queda VOX








BROOOTAAAL: NWOX APUESTA POR LA SUSTITUCIÓN ÉTNICA Y SE VUELCA EN LA REPOBLACIÓN DE LA ESPAÑA RURAL Y VACIADA CON PANCHITOS DEL TERCER MUNDO


Vale, postureo buenista de una trepa despistada que estará ahí por haber mamado algún rabo, en todos los partidos hay de esas. Tenemos ahora incluso varias ministras así, pero curiosamente el OP nunca abre hilos sobre esas y sus partidos, solo ataca a VOX, que para eso está aquí. Yo seguiré...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Feb 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Hay que ser un hijo de mil putas desalmado para considerar que el aborto, esto es, asesinar fetos, es un derecho.



El problema es que tú, al igual que los abortistas, crees en los DERECHOS...






LOS "DERECHOS" NO EXISTEN


Al igual que confundimos comodidad con libertad, también estamos muy errados en el asunto de los “derechos” ... Los humanos tenemos tres cerebros, el reptiliano (instinto), el sistema límbico (emociones) y el neocortex (intelecto); esto es muy resumido, pero para que nos entendamos, ¿de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Feb 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El hilo no está mal , a ver, incluso diría que bien. Lo estropeó un poco el cibercovero que sufre algún tipo de insuficiencia cognitiva, pero nada grave. Al ponerlo en ignorados no me lee ni yo a el. Mano de santo oiga. Le envío saludos por si tuviera algun múlti.






ATARAXIO dijo:


> Juanchufri dijo:
> 
> 
> > Hay que ser un hijo de mil putas desalmado para considerar que el aborto, esto es, asesinar fetos, es un derecho.
> ...





ciberecovero dijo:


> ​


----------



## Juanchufri (6 Feb 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> El problema es que tú, al igual que los abortistas, crees en los DERECHOS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, te equivocas.


----------



## machotafea (6 Feb 2022)

Mal viento los lleve.


----------



## 917 (6 Feb 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> estoy de acuerdo con tu opinión, pero vuelvo a lo mismo, si los de vox se centran en el tema del aborto, llevan las de perder.
> Es una opinión, de todas formas.



Pierden en la sociedad, pero ganan en este Foro distópico. Aquí los antiabortistas vaticanos son Legión.


----------



## 917 (6 Feb 2022)

Que recen en sus casas o en sus Iglesias. Las calles son de todos..


----------



## 917 (6 Feb 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Se calcula que en 20 años ha habido mas de 200.000 abortos.
> De esos, ya tendrían hijos mas de uno y mas de dos... imaginate la de españoles perdidos por el sumidero de la progresía.
> Dentro de dos generaciones los "nuevos españoles" serán mayoría.
> El dia que acabes como éste, no ceno:
> ...



A algunos se os nota demasiado las ganas incoercibles de hacer listas negras e ir a buscarlos con las escopetas...


----------



## rejon (6 Feb 2022)

Pacíficos piquetes vs. 

Violentos provida acosadores.


----------



## 917 (6 Feb 2022)

Realmente, la gente que piensa como tú existía en 1950, pero se han extinguido como los dinosaurios. Ya no quedáis ni en los púlpitos, pero aquí siguen algunos en este Foro distópico arreándose puñetazos en ojos y oídos...ah, y no vendrán los islamistas a haceros el trabajo sucio, no contéis con eso...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Feb 2022)

Brutal contraste entre la clínica y la edad media en la puerta.


----------



## kronopio (7 Feb 2022)

El dominio de la propaganda se ve en como algunos entran al trapo para politizar este asunto y seguir la diatriba de rojos contra azules.Se consigue quitarle el trasfondo moral y humano a un asunto que va mucho más allá de supuestas ideologías políticas.

Es un asunto de vida o muerte.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (7 Feb 2022)

Ahora el Frente Popular ha prohibido rezar delante de las clínicas abortivas. Ellas pueden enseñar las berzas de cabra en las Iglesias mientras gritan soflamas incendiarias, pero un cristiano, los nuevos apestados de la dictadura progre, se van al calabozo si rezan en la calle.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## dinio amol (8 Feb 2022)

Yo he vivido muchos años a 100 metros de la clínica Isadora y los grupos son gente muy respetable y educada, muchas mujeres jóvenes que abortaron y fueron engañadas. 
Algún día contaré la historia de ese palacete que tuvo dueños masones, republicanos, comunistas, falangistas y socialistas, a 150 m de la clínica matadero estaba la checa Bellas Vistas que estaba en el pasaje de dicho nombre, los coches deportivos de los médicos que salían por la parte de atrás eran de millonarios.


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Feb 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El hilo no está mal , a ver, incluso diría que bien. Lo estropeó un poco el cibercovero que sufre algún tipo de insuficiencia cognitiva, pero nada grave. Al ponerlo en ignorados no me lee ni yo a el. Mano de santo oiga. Le envío saludos por si tuviera algun múlti.






Turgot dijo:


> ciberecovero dijo:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...




​


----------



## 917 (8 Feb 2022)

Pues ya podeis joderos hasta lo mas profundo, porque la sociedad es cada vez mas libre, y, en consecuencia, cada vez mas atea, por mas que vosotros querais volver atrás. Sois retrógrados y la Historia marcha en sentido contrario.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (8 Feb 2022)

El ateísmo, tontolaba, se regenera por si mismo, pues es un corolario de la razón aplicada al más que dudoso asunto de nuestra trascendencia. No hacen falta familias numerosas. Mas propiamente es el agnosticismo la atalaya desde la que contemplar el asunto. A efectos del aborto que aquí nos ocupa, las conclusiones son prácticamente las mismas.


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Feb 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues sí, como lo oís, todos los dias ganándose los votos de los españoles, claro que sí. El dedo yy la luna y tal.....
> 
> No entienden que los españoles y españolas preferimos abortaar antes de que sean carne de cañon de la OTAN
> 
> ...





ciberecovero dijo:


> ​





Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Entro veo lo que escribe cebercovero y constato que se le ha comido la lengua el gato y que esincapaz de establecerdiálogo con algo de su cosecha propia. Tenga usted un gran dia.






SPQR dijo:


> Sociedad: - 28-D En recuerdo de los 100 mil inocentes asesinados en España en 2020. 2,5 millones desde 1986. Imágenes fuertes.
> 
> 
> Sólo en España, desde el 1 de Enero al 31 de Diciembre de 2020 (dentro de 3 dias), aproximadamente 100 mil niños y niñas inocentes, habrán sido asesinados y descuartizados en el útero de sus progenitoras (me niego a llamarlas madres). 100 mil o más cada año. Desde 2010, es el equivalente a la...
> ...


----------



## 917 (9 Feb 2022)

Como buen dinosaurio, ruges amenazas inútiles contra los pequeños mamíferos que sobrevivirán al asteroide que acabará con vosotros.
*¿No te has dado cuenta que formas parte del Parque Jurásico?*.


----------



## 917 (9 Feb 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> No, te equivocas.



Nole discutas a ese conforero su rollo fundacional, hombre...


----------



## birdland (9 Feb 2022)

Ósea 
Unas señoras ( por decirlo finamente ) pueden entrar en una iglesia y desnudarse o hacer lo que les salga del coño … pero unas personas no pueden ir a rezar delante de una clínica ????


----------



## rondo (9 Feb 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues sí, como lo oís, todos los dias ganándose los votos de los españoles, claro que sí. El dedo yy la luna y tal.....
> 
> No entienden que los españoles y españolas preferimos abortaar antes de que sean carne de cañon de la OTAN
> 
> ...



A ti te va más comer pollas de moros,so mugrienta


----------



## rondo (9 Feb 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El problema está en que se trata de una coacción intolerable y será penado por Ley próximamente. Es como si yo me pusiera en la poerta de las Iglesias a increpar a los que en ella entran. Cada uno a su casa y Dios en la de todos.
> El problema es que luego hay gente de VOX diciendo que no son derechona.



En las putas rojas como tú el aborto debería ser obligatorio


----------



## 917 (9 Feb 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Ósea
> Unas señoras ( por decirlo finamente ) pueden entrar en una iglesia y desnudarse o hacer lo que les salga del coño … pero unas personas no pueden ir a rezar delante de una clínica ????



La diferencia es que esas personas que rezan frente a las clínicas, presionan a las gestantes que quieren interrumpir su embarazo para que no ejerzan un derecho que la Ley vigente les dá,
Las que entran a una Iglesia a molestar a los creyentes, me parece mal, pero no presionan a nadie para que renuncien a derechos legales, pues no se les impide ir a misa y ejercer su libertad religiosa.


----------



## NXT (9 Feb 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El problema está en que se trata de una coacción intolerable y será penado por Ley próximamente. Es como si yo me pusiera en la poerta de las Iglesias a increpar a los que en ella entran. Cada uno a su casa y Dios en la de todos.
> El problema es que luego hay gente de VOX diciendo que no son derechona.



Ofrecer una alternativa a mujeres lo suficientemente desesperadas para interrumpir su embarazo no son coacciones. Esa gente son muy respetuosa y sabe aceptar un no por respuesta. ¿A qué viene esa necesidad de arrebatar esa elección que se les ofrece?
En cuanto al símil que propones, uno no va a la iglesia a abortar, para empezar. Y quien va, tampoco lo hace de forma puntual, sino periódica.

Aquí lo que se busca es prohibir una actividad concreta por razones ideológicas, no el acoso de forma genérica, venga de quien venga.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (9 Feb 2022)

rondo dijo:


> En las putas rojas como tú el aborto debería ser obligatorio



Es obligatorio, cariño. Mientras exista carroña como tu.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (9 Feb 2022)

rondo dijo:


> A ti te va más comer pollas de moros,so mugrienta



A priori no soy racista. No importa la raza siempre que el dueño de la polla sea hombre de bien, no un soez fanático a tu altura


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Feb 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:
> 
> 
> > ciberecovero dijo:
> ...





SPQR dijo:


>


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Feb 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El hilo no está mal , a ver, incluso diría que bien. Lo estropeó un poco el cibercovero que sufre algún tipo de insuficiencia cognitiva, pero nada grave. Al ponerlo en ignorados no me lee ni yo a el. Mano de santo oiga. Le envío saludos por si tuviera algun múlti.





ciberecovero dijo:


> ciberecovero dijo:
> 
> 
> > Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:
> ...






SPQR dijo:


>


----------



## Oteador (9 Feb 2022)

El aborto de una mujer tras siete meses de gestación aviva el debate en Colombia


Su expareja se oponía a la interrupción del embarazo, pero ella alegó problemas de salud mental «al no estar preparada para asumir un parto»



www.abc.es





A SE SI NA TO


----------



## 917 (9 Feb 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Ofrecer una alternativa a mujeres lo suficientemente desesperadas para interrumpir su embarazo no son coacciones. Esa gente son muy respetuosa y sabe aceptar un no por respuesta. ¿A qué viene esa necesidad de arrebatar esa elección que se les ofrece?
> En cuanto al símil que propones, uno no va a la iglesia a abortar, para empezar. Y quien va, tampoco lo hace de forma puntual, sino periódica.
> 
> Aquí lo que se busca es prohibir una actividad concreta por razones ideológicas, no el acoso de forma genérica, venga de quien venga.



A mi me da la impresion de que precisamente respetuosas, respetuosas...pues no lo son mucho. Puede verse por el "respèto" que con quienes son favorables al aborto, se tiene por aquím que lo menos que les dicen es que son "_asesinas de hijos inocentes en el vientre materno" y demás lindezas..._


----------



## 917 (9 Feb 2022)

Oteador dijo:


> El aborto de una mujer tras siete meses de gestación aviva el debate en Colombia
> 
> 
> Su expareja se oponía a la interrupción del embarazo, pero ella alegó problemas de salud mental «al no estar preparada para asumir un parto»
> ...



No en este Foro racista, donde un "panchito" es poco o mas o menos que un mono parlante...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (9 Feb 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Ofrecer una alternativa a mujeres lo suficientemente desesperadas para interrumpir su embarazo no son coacciones. Esa gente son muy respetuosa y sabe aceptar un no por respuesta. ¿A qué viene esa necesidad de arrebatar esa elección que se les ofrece?
> En cuanto al símil que propones, uno no va a la iglesia a abortar, para empezar. Y quien va, tampoco lo hace de forma puntual, sino periódica.
> 
> Aquí lo que se busca es prohibir una actividad concreta por razones ideológicas, no el acoso de forma genérica, venga de quien venga.



A ver las soluciones se pueden ofrecer por anuncio y desde un despacho , no de esa suerte, con concentraciones chungas en mitad de una calle o en la acera de enfrente, hay que evitar espectáculos bochornosos. La discreción es loable y lo contrario propaganda de partidos rancios. La mayor parte de la gente es mayorcita y sabe lo que se hace cuando quiere interrumpir el embarazo. La que no lo sabe ya acudirá a otras soluciones.
La pregunta es si le parecería bonito o si acaso violento, un grupo de gente en la entrada de la iglesia para persuadirle de lo erróneo de su creencia, tratando de venderle otra. Por ejemplo los conocidos testigos de Jeova.


----------



## NXT (9 Feb 2022)

917 dijo:


> La diferencia es que esas personas que rezan frente a las clínicas, presionan a las gestantes que quieren interrumpir su embarazo para que no ejerzan un derecho que la Ley vigente les dá,
> Las que entran a una Iglesia a molestar a los creyentes, me parece mal, pero no presionan a nadie para que renuncien a derechos legales, pues no se les impide ir a misa y ejercer su libertad religiosa.



¿Presionan de qué manera? ¿Las obligan o fuerzan a hacer algo que ellas no quieren hacer? ¿De qué modo? ¿Puedes citar un caso concreto?
Quien entra a un lugar de culto a alterar el orden no lo hace por una razón noble, sino en base a su odio y prejuicios, por discrepancias políticas y religiosas.


917 dijo:


> pues no se les impide ir a misa y ejercer su libertad religiosa.



¿Cómo que no?
"Las que entran a una Iglesia a molestar a los creyentes" están interrumpiendo esos actos, impidiéndoles en ese momento ejercer su libertad. Que tu sesgo ideológico no te impida ver la realidad y/o te impulse a tergiversarla en tu favor.


Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> A ver las soluciones se pueden ofrecer por anuncio y desde un despacho , no de esa suerte, con concentraciones chungas en mitad de una calle o en la acera de enfrente, hay que evitar espectáculos bochornosos. La discreción es loable y lo contrario propaganda de partidos rancios. La mayor parte de la gente es mayorcita y sabe lo que se hace cuando quiere interrumpir el embarazo. La que no lo sabe ya acudirá a otras soluciones.
> La pregunta es si le parecería bonito o si acaso violento, un grupo de gente en la entrada de la iglesia para persuadirle de lo erróneo de su creencia, tratando de venderle otra. Por ejemplo los conocidos testigos de Jeova.



Yo no voy a la iglesia y, como ya he comentado, no son situaciones comparables. Una es puntual, la otra es periódica. En una se lleva a cabo un procedimiento médico con implicaciones morales que pueden afectar a lo que algunos consideran la vida de un tercero, en la otra no.

Creo que las regulaciones y prohibiciones deben ser mínimas, y no discriminar por razón de sexo, raza, orientación sexual, ideología, etc...
Si alguien se pasa de la raya, habrá que ponerle límites. Pero si ambas partes están de acuerdo en conversar, ningún gobierno debería entrometerse. Y mucho menos en base a motivos ideológicos.


----------



## 917 (9 Feb 2022)

NXT dijo:


> ¿Presionan de qué manera? ¿Las obligan o fuerzan a hacer algo que ellas no quieren hacer? ¿De qué modo? ¿Puedes citar un caso concreto?
> Quien entra a un lugar de culto a alterar el orden no lo hace por una razón noble, sino en base a su odio y prejuicios, por discrepancias políticas y religiosas.
> 
> ¿Cómo que no?
> ...



Con el debido respeto, el que no quiere ver la realidad debido precisamente al sesgo ideológico, eres tú.
Pero bueno, mientras no impidas que alguien use sus legítimos derechos, todo bien.


----------



## CANCERVERO (9 Feb 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> A diferencia de su falta de respeto y por tanto etica hacia la persona que aborta y su decisión, yo soy respetuoso de las Leyes, y a ellas a me remito. Su "loable" acción va a ser legal si cumple los puntos establecidos por la ley que se tramita o se enmienda y detalla. Eso sí la falta de respeto y el ridiculo de tales acciones son proverbiales.



Ahora resulta que la Carmen Martinez es un hijo de puta socialista.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (9 Feb 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Ahora resulta que la Carmen Martinez es un hijo de puta socialista.



El cornudo siempre es el último en enterarse, porque además de hijo de puta, es tambien tonto.   Y como eres tonto, no te lo explicare


----------



## NXT (9 Feb 2022)

917 dijo:


> Con el debido respeto, el que no quiere ver la realidad debido precisamente al sesgo ideológico, eres tú.
> Pero bueno, mientras no impidas que alguien use sus legítimos derechos, todo bien.



No te ofendas, pero afirmas que quien entra a una iglesia a molestar no impide a los fieles que interrumpe realizar la misa o el acto religioso que estuvieran llevando a cabo y/o ejercer su libertad religiosa, cuando es evidente que sí.
Si soy yo el que supuestamente no ve la realidad, al menos podrías intentar indicarla, tal y como yo he hecho.


----------



## CANCERVERO (9 Feb 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El cornudo siempre es el último en enterarse, porque además de hijo de puta, es tambien tonto.   Y como eres tonto, no te lo explicare



Oye chatin, me gostan mucho tus azucenas, pero me cago en el tiesto de marica de Utrera; No es un problema de cuernos, cornudos ó hijos de puta. Ni de tonttos, es un problema de subnormales como tú que se tienen que poner el nombre de una tiorra para que alguien les lea y los made a la mierda como en este caso. Otro joputa al ignore.


----------



## 917 (9 Feb 2022)

NXT dijo:


> No te ofendas, pero afirmas que quien entra a una iglesia a molestar no impide a los fieles que interrumpe realizar la misa o el acto religioso que estuvieran llevando a cabo y/o ejercer su libertad religiosa, cuando es evidente que sí.
> Si soy yo el que supuestamente no ve la realidad, al menos podrías intentar indicarla, tal y como yo he hecho.



No vienen a impedir la celebración, solo llamar la atención. Y conste que me parece mal, porque una ceremonia legal no tiene porqué ser interrumpida. 
Sin embargo, el nivel de presión de los antiabortistas frente a las clínicas, es muy superior. No olvides que en España y durante el tiempo legal abortar es un derecho, te guste o no.


----------



## zapatitos (9 Feb 2022)

elbaranda dijo:


> Si no te gustan los rezos vete a Cuba, hdlgp




Si no te gustan los abortos vete a Ciudad del Vaticano, subnormal.

Saludos.


----------



## la_trotona (10 Feb 2022)

¿Mejor amenazar en tetas que se arderá como en el 36?


----------



## NXT (10 Feb 2022)

917 dijo:


> No vienen a impedir la celebración, solo llamar la atención. Y conste que me parece mal, porque una ceremonia legal no tiene porqué ser interrumpida.



Se cuela una loca semidesnuda gritando en una misa tal que así y todos van a continuar sin problemas como si nada, claro.













Una activista de Femen irrumpe medio desnuda en la catedral de Colonia durante la misa de Navidad


activista femen desnuda catedral colonia navidad Colonia (Alemania). (dpa) - Una mujer irrumpió este miércoles desnuda en el altar de la




www.lavanguardia.com






917 dijo:


> Sin embargo, el nivel de presión de los antiabortistas frente a las clínicas, es muy superior.



Insisto, ¿algún ejemplo que evidencie ese nivel de presión del que hablas? ¿No? ¿Nada?


917 dijo:


> No olvides que en España y durante el tiempo legal abortar es un derecho, te guste o no.



De hecho me parece bien dentro de un plazo determinado y en determinados casos. Eso sí, que sea un derecho no quiere decir que estén obligadas a ello y, si así lo deciden, si se les convence o incluso si se les persuade sin coacciones ni imposiciones de lo contrario, también tienen igual derecho a llevar adelante su embarazo.

Por supuesto estoy en contra de cualquier tipo de acoso, coacciones o amenazas, y no porque las hagan determinadas personas con una determinada ideología. Por otra parte, no tengo ningún inconveniente en que dos personas conversen libremente desde el respeto y la cordialidad.


----------



## 917 (10 Feb 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Se cuela una loca semidesnuda gritando en una misa tal que así y todos van a continuar sin problemas como si nada, claro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1º.- A la loca se le saca por la fuerza pública, ya que está interrumpiendo una ceremonia legal. Y se le multa por alteración del Orden Público y asunto concluido.
2º.- Yo personalmente no he visto nada, pero sí sé de casos de "rezadores" con sus banderas y sus cruces que hablan y llaman la atención a las mujeres que entran en las clínicas abortivas. Eso es presionar.
3º.- La Ley del aborto española previene libre voluntad hasta las 14 semanas y en determinados casos, mas aún. Conviene conocerla antes de criticar.

Hay que respetar la voluntad de las personas. ¿O es que son "informativos" los piquetes de trabajadores en huelga que impiden la entrada a las fábricas a los que no quieren secundar la huelga?. Pues "mutatis mutandis", es lo mismo.


----------



## NXT (10 Feb 2022)

917 dijo:


> 1º.- A la loca se le saca por la fuerza pública, ya que está interrumpiendo una ceremonia legal. Y se le multa por alteración del Orden Público y asunto concluido.



Perfecto


917 dijo:


> 2º.- Yo personalmente no he visto nada, pero sí sé de casos de "rezadores" con sus banderas y sus cruces que hablan y llaman la atención a las mujeres que entran en las clínicas abortivas. Eso es presionar.



Pues igual que con el caso anterior, se llama a la policía y ya está. Aunque sea en plena calle, el acoso no es tolerado.


917 dijo:


> 3º.- La Ley del aborto española previene libre voluntad hasta las 14 semanas y en determinados casos, mas aún. Conviene conocerla antes de criticar.



Ya he comentado que por lo general me parece bien, aunque mi opinión al respecto es irrelevante.


917 dijo:


> Hay que respetar la voluntad de las personas. ¿O es que son "informativos" los piquetes de trabajadores en huelga que impiden la entrada a las fábricas a los que no quieren secundar la huelga?. Pues "mutatis mutandis", es lo mismo.



No es lo mismo. Que yo sepa esta gente no impide el paso a nadie. Y si alguien se atreve a hacer algo así, pues se llama a la policía para que se encargue de la persona conflictiva.
No es necesario una ley adicional que discrimine a estas personas por su forma de pensar. No hay razón para reprimir a quien se limita a dar información desde el respeto sin acoso ni coacción, salvo si lo que se busca realmente es criminalizar y perseguir a un colectivo por su ideas o creencias.


----------



## 917 (10 Feb 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Perfecto
> 
> Pues igual que con el caso anterior, se llama a la policía y ya está. Aunque sea en plena calle, el acoso no es tolerado.
> 
> ...



Vamos confluyendo, como sucede cuando hay diálogo constructivo, pero la Policía no mueve de la calle a los "rezadores", como si saca a las Femen que interrumpen ceremonias. Tal vez porque las Iglesias son recintos públicos, pero sometidos al permiso de sus titulares, cosa que en las calles no pasa. Yo creo que si no se legisla contra el acoso, seguirá produciendose. Porque acoso hay, y no puede disfrazarse de "informacion". La que va a abortar...sabe lo que quiere, y hay que respetar su decisión.


----------



## NXT (11 Feb 2022)

917 dijo:


> Vamos confluyendo, como sucede cuando hay diálogo constructivo, pero la Policía no mueve de la calle a los "rezadores", como si saca a las Femen que interrumpen ceremonias. Tal vez porque las Iglesias son recintos públicos, pero sometidos al permiso de sus titulares, cosa que en las calles no pasa. Yo creo que si no se legisla contra el acoso, seguirá produciendose. Porque acoso hay, y no puede disfrazarse de "informacion". La que va a abortar...sabe lo que quiere, y hay que respetar su decisión.



¿Si la policía no hace nada no será porque no están haciendo nada ilegal? ¿No será porque las mujeres que se encuentran a estas personas no se sienten intimidadas por ellos, pese a la imagen sesgada que tienes montada de ellos? Porque el acoso ya está perseguido por la ley, y te puedo garantizar de primera mano que si una mujer se siente intimidada por un hombre, le levanta la voz o la acosa, la policía actúa y a ese hombre se le cae el pelo.

Si se sienten acosadas o no, eso lo determinará la mujer que va a una clínica y se encuentre a estas personas, porque a estas mujeres las suponemos adultas y en plenas facultades mentales, por lo que son perfectamente conscientes de si las están tratando de forma correcta o no. No necesitan la tutela de un tercero.

Aquí el problema es que algunos, no sé si será tu caso, es que sienten rechazo u odio hacia estas personas por su ideología o religión, y quiere que se actúe contra ellos precisamente por su forma de pensar, no porque realmente estén haciendo nada malo.

Efectivamente, hay que respetar la decisión de una mujer al respecto, tanto si deciden aborto como si cambian de idea y deciden no abortar.

Me resulta muy difícil confluir con alguien que apoya la discriminación contra un grupo de personas por tener una ideología y moral determinadas, aunque ambos discrepemos de dicha ideología o moral.

Creo que no tengo nada más que comentar al respecto.


----------



## jeiper (11 Feb 2022)

Esto se resuelve haciendo que se pueda abortar en cualquier hospital público. No sabrán si la preñada que entra va a abortar o a una mera revisión con el ginecólogo.


----------



## 917 (11 Feb 2022)

NXT dijo:


> ¿Si la policía no hace nada no será porque no están haciendo nada ilegal? ¿No será porque las mujeres que se encuentran a estas personas no se sienten intimidadas por ellos, pese a la imagen sesgada que tienes montada de ellos? Porque el acoso ya está perseguido por la ley, y te puedo garantizar de primera mano que si una mujer se siente intimidada por un hombre, le levanta la voz o la acosa, la policía actúa y a ese hombre se le cae el pelo.
> 
> Si se sienten acosadas o no, eso lo determinará la mujer que va a una clínica y se encuentre a estas personas, porque a estas mujeres las suponemos adultas y en plenas facultades mentales, por lo que son perfectamente conscientes de si las están tratando de forma correcta o no. No necesitan la tutela de un tercero.
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco.
No apoyo discriminación contra otras personas que tengan "ideología o moral determinadas", como tu dices, refiriendote a conservadora o católica. Soy un demócrata y eso no es admisible. Pero tambien afirmo que lo que hacen los rezadores ante las clínicas abortivas, es acoso contra las mujeres que quieren ejercer su derecho legal a abortar.
Encantado de debatir contigo.


----------



## rejon (11 Feb 2022)

Rezar frente a una clínica abortista es delito pero partir la cara a un chaval a machetazos es un problema de integración cultural.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (11 Feb 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues sí, como lo oís, todos los dias ganándose los votos de los españoles, claro que sí. El dedo yy la luna y tal.....
> 
> No entienden que los españoles y españolas preferimos abortaar antes de que sean carne de cañon de la OTAN
> 
> ...



Los rojos de mierda montaron manis por toda España,porque sacrificaron a un chucho con Ebola y sin embargo los abortos les parecen un derecho.
Los progres-pijos soys enfermos mentales con psicopatias graves


----------



## 917 (12 Feb 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Los rojos de mierda montaron manis por toda España,porque sacrificaron a un chucho con Ebola y sin embargo los abortos les parecen un derecho.
> Los progres-pijos soys enfermos mentales con psicopatias graves



No parece, ES un derecho.
Eso sí, jodeos.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (12 Feb 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Los rojos de mierda montaron manis por toda España,porque sacrificaron a un chucho con Ebola y sin embargo los abortos les parecen un derecho.
> Los progres-pijos soys enfermos mentales con psicopatias graves



Ese chucho formaba parte de una familia y era desde luego más consciente que esos embriones de 14 semanas y desde luego más persona que usted,, que no sabe que el aborto es un Derecho reconocido, y que en su siciopatia no sabe  dónde acaba su libertad y empieza la de los demás


----------



## Kolobok (12 Feb 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Ese chucho formaba parte de una familia y era desde luego más consciente que esos embriones de 14 semanas y desde luego más persona que usted,, que no sabe que el aborto es un Derecho reconocido, y que en su siciopatia no sabe  dónde acaba su libertad y empieza la de los demás



También era un derecho reconocido tener esclavos...ya ves tú

Y por cierto, si estás inconsciente eso significa que puedo violarte y matarte sin ninguna repercusión negativa?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (12 Feb 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> También era un derecho reconocido tener esclavos...ya ves tú
> 
> *Pero ya no lo es obviamente. No puedes disponer omnimodamente de las personas, seres humanos con conciencia hecha y derecha tras una larga vida fuera del utero materno*
> 
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Feb 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ciberecovero dijo:
> 
> 
> > ciberecovero dijo:
> ...






SPQR dijo:


>


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (12 Feb 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues sí, como lo oís, todos los dias ganándose los votos de los españoles, claro que sí. El dedo yy la luna y tal.....
> 
> No entienden que los españoles y españolas preferimos abortaar antes de que sean carne de cañon de la OTAN
> 
> ...



Otro izmierdista genocida al ignore.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (12 Feb 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Ese chucho formaba parte de una familia y era desde luego más consciente que esos embriones de 14 semanas y desde luego más persona que usted,, que no sabe que el aborto es un Derecho reconocido, y que en su siciopatia no sabe  dónde acaba su libertad y empieza la de los demás



Matar a tu propio hijo,no nacido es ser un psicópata. .....estando en 2020 donde hay máquinas de condones por todas partes a 1€
Claro que si vas hasta las cejas de todo y estas en el hyundai coupe y el malote se ha sacado ya el rabo.....pues se olvida una.
Que cojones sabrás tu la conciencia que tiene un feto de 14 semanas o 80 jojojojojo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Feb 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Ese chucho formaba parte de una familia y era desde luego más consciente que esos embriones de 14 semanas y desde luego más persona que usted,, que no sabe que el aborto es un Derecho reconocido, y que en su siciopatia no sabe  dónde acaba su libertad y empieza la de los demás



Sinceramente espero que no exista mucha gente como tú.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (12 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Sinceramente espero que no exista mucha gente como tú.



Pues no caigo. La mayor parte de este pais piensa que este derecho es inherente a la libertad de las personas, y que por lo tanto es un tema de conciencia. La mayor parte de la sociedad esta acorde con que este derecho este reconocido, de manera que la gente no tenga que viajar al extranjero como ocurre ahora con la eutanasia.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (12 Feb 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Matar a tu propio hijo,no nacido es ser un psicópata. .....estando en 2020 donde hay máquinas de condones por todas partes a 1€
> Claro que si vas hasta las cejas de todo y estas en el hyundai coupe y el malote se ha sacado ya el rabo.....pues se olvida una.
> Que cojones sabrás tu la conciencia que tiene un feto de 14 semanas o 80 jojojojojo



La sabes tú mejor. Con tal de que nos respetemos es suficiente, de tal forma que es eborto siga siendo un derecho inalienable, y no haya sociopatas que quieran coartar la libertad de los demás, como VOX mismo.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (12 Feb 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> La sabes tú mejor. Con tal de que nos respetemos es suficiente, de tal forma que es eborto siga siendo un derecho inalienable, y no haya sociopatas que quieran coartar la libertad de los demás, como VOX mismo.



Existiendo los anticonceptivos el aborto NUNCA puede ser un derecho salvo
1-violacion
2-riesgo crítico para la vida de la madre
3-enfermedad-malformacion letal del feto.
Lo demás eticamente es inadmisible...¿Por qué se ha quedado usted embarazada si no quería? Esa sería la primera pregunta,si no da una respuesta coherente a tu puta casa desgraciada


----------



## Tails (12 Feb 2022)

No están tirando piedras a sus casas?

los indepes piensan que son unos blandos


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (12 Feb 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Existiendo los anticonceptivos el aborto NUNCA puede ser un derecho salvo
> 1-violacion
> 2-riesgo crítico para la vida de la madre
> 3-enfermedad-malformacion letal del feto.
> Lo demás eticamente es inadmisible...¿Por qué se ha quedado usted embarazada si no quería? Esa sería la primera pregunta,si no da una respuesta coherente a tu puta casa desgraciada




Usted lo que hace es relativizar su aplicación, con lo cual contradice las argumentaciónes de otros en cuanto a la vida es sagrada -pero en estos supuestos ya no lo es- o de que el feto es persona - y sin embargo en estos casos deja de serlo- etc.. Lo que es realmente inadmisible es que los demas puedan conculcar mis derechos a no continuar con un embarazo no querido, por razones accidentales o de otro tipo. No entiendo que haya predicadores que no puedan entender que estamos en un mundo heterogeneo con diferentes credos y sensibilidades. ¿Si yo no me meto en que usted puedaser una coneja paridora, porque usted me aborda por ser lo contrario a inundar de seres no queridos la tierra?¿Quien cojones se creen ustedes Hitler o Torquemada para decirme a mí lo que puedo o no hacer con mi cuerpo?
Vivan su vida y dejen vivir. Hay muchas cosas mas nobles en que consumir sus energias sin entrar en colision con la libertad de los demás.


----------



## 917 (12 Feb 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> Otro izmierdista genocida al ignore.



Va Vd a acabar foreando mirándose al espejo...


----------



## 917 (12 Feb 2022)

Este Foro parece el patio de recreo del Seminario Diocesano.


----------



## 917 (12 Feb 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Existiendo los anticonceptivos el aborto NUNCA puede ser un derecho salvo
> 1-violacion
> 2-riesgo crítico para la vida de la madre
> 3-enfermedad-malformacion letal del feto.
> Lo demás eticamente es inadmisible...¿Por qué se ha quedado usted embarazada si no quería? Esa sería la primera pregunta,si no da una respuesta coherente a tu puta casa desgraciada



Para un "providista" de los cojones, veo que es imposible debatir nada sin insultar. Debéis creer que un insulto vale como un argumento...que es lo que hacéis cuando no tenéis ninguno.


----------



## George A (12 Feb 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> A ver las soluciones se pueden ofrecer por anuncio y desde un despacho , no de esa suerte, con concentraciones chungas en mitad de una calle o en la acera de enfrente, hay que evitar espectáculos bochornosos. La discreción es loable y lo contrario propaganda de partidos rancios. La mayor parte de la gente es mayorcita y sabe lo que se hace cuando quiere interrumpir el embarazo. La que no lo sabe ya acudirá a otras soluciones.
> La pregunta es si le parecería bonito o si acaso violento, un grupo de gente en la entrada de la iglesia para persuadirle de lo erróneo de su creencia, tratando de venderle otra. Por ejemplo los conocidos testigos de Jeova.



¿Está usted diciendo que hay una religión cuyo culto consiste en matar niños?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (13 Feb 2022)

George A dijo:


> ¿Está usted diciendo que hay una religión cuyo culto consiste en matar niños?



Yo no he dicho eso. Pero si de magufadas se trata, pasese por conspiraciones que en el club Bilderberg se sacrifican niños. y es que por dinero si se mata.


----------



## macready (13 Feb 2022)

Les cortan los cuellos para no oir sus gritos antes de perforarles la cabeza con un punzon y lo censurable son unos sectarios que rezan, mientras ellos lloran por los cerdos en los mataderos. 

Putos asesinos.


----------



## lacuentaatras (14 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues sí, como lo oís, todos los dias ganándose los votos de los españoles, claro que sí. El dedo yy la luna y tal.....
> 
> No entienden que los españoles y españolas preferimos abortaar antes de que sean carne de cañon de la OTAN
> 
> ...




curiosos tiempos en los que los miserables se ufanan de serlo


----------



## lacuentaatras (14 Mar 2022)

Apostamos?

Yo apuesto por la primea de la segunda fila: Pelo frito podemita....(soslayo lo del perfil "cara-boba")

o la 6º de la fila 6: es segun tuiter es Jefa de la Tahona de Carmen......(por sus sonrrisa la reconocereis...)

Carmen Martinez garcia - Buscar con Google

edit..leo en la página 3 que el susodicho calza huevos....de mangina huele bragas ....queda evidencia


----------



## lacuentaatras (14 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> A diferencia de su falta de respeto y por tanto etica hacia la persona que aborta y su decisión, yo soy respetuoso de las Leyes, y a ellas a me remito. Su "loable" acción va a ser legal si cumple los puntos establecidos por la ley que se tramita o se enmienda y detalla. Eso sí la falta de respeto y el ridiculo de tales acciones son proverbiales.



Eso! respetos y loas a cualquiera que viole, mate.....o lo torture....

lo dicho miserable......


----------



## lacuentaatras (14 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> No se deje llevar por lo que le digan de lo que fue en otras civilizaciones. De todo hay en la cultura de la humanidad, y el ejemplo es Esparta. Pero errar es de hombres y le sugiero que eche una ojeada a los países que realizan la clitorictomia.
> Vivimos en una sociedad plural donde cada uno tiene su credo. No hay más. La antropología comparativa no le va avala para prohibir lo que es potestad de la madre gestante. Es un derecho a la maternidad libremente ejercida. Es tan nefasto y criminal prohibir la elección de esa decisión, como el obligar a abortar a la persona que quiere ser madre.



a eso se le llama copular....y hay que ejercerlo con responsabilidad......

desacerse de los resultados, PEDAZO DE HIJO DE PUTA, es ejercerlo irresponsablemenet...Ahhh ...aceptemos que las mujeres son unas irresponsables ninfomanas...y dejemos MATEN, de la forma ,más cruel y vil, a una pobre criatura....para solucionar el problema....


lo dicho PUTO MISERABLE.


----------



## Cachopo (14 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues sí, como lo oís, todos los dias ganándose los votos de los españoles, claro que sí. El dedo yy la luna y tal.....
> 
> No entienden que los españoles y españolas preferimos abortaar antes de que sean carne de cañon de la OTAN
> 
> ...



Y que tiene de malo?
Que sensibles son los seres de luz.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (14 Mar 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Y que tiene de malo?
> Que sensibles son los seres de luz.





¿Qué tiene de malo el qué? ¿El aborto? ¿Vox? ¿los que se dedican a perder el tiempo coaccionando a los que ejercen su deerecho al aborto en lugar de ir a combatir a Ucrania por una causa "noble"?

No se trata de sensibilidad se trata de conocer con meridiana claridad quienes en verdad son los "seres de luz" de VOX


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (14 Mar 2022)

lacuentaatras dijo:


> Eso! respetos y loas a cualquiera que viole, mate.....o lo torture....
> 
> lo dicho miserable......



No, sólo abortar. Es usted un autentico impostor.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (14 Mar 2022)

lacuentaatras dijo:


> a eso se le llama copular....y hay que ejercerlo con responsabilidad......
> 
> desacerse de los resultados, PEDAZO DE HIJO DE PUTA, es ejercerlo irresponsablemenet...Ahhh ...aceptemos que las mujeres son unas irresponsables ninfomanas...y dejemos MATEN, de la forma ,más cruel y vil, a una pobre criatura....para solucionar el problema....
> 
> ...



Si no hay respeto hacia otra persona es imposible el diálogo y usted no está preparado para la vida en sociedad, ni siquiera en un foro si sus administradores hiciesen su trabajo. Los insultos que me dedica se los aplica usted por tanto.
El aborto es un derecho en nuestro país pero qué se puede esperar de gente como usted que no respeta nada.
Olvídese de mí. El problema es que usted no fue abortado y del acto irresponsable de sus progenitores ha surgido un monstruo.
Me ha dedicado 4 mensajes en muy poco tiempo. Mejor dedique su tiempo al cuidado de enfermos, ancianos, o cualquier otro apostolado y no andar insultando cual enfermo psicópata. Haga algo positivo en su miserable vida.


----------



## Neton86 (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Death Rider from Krieg (14 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el problema? ¿Pegan a la chavala que aborta? ¿La escupen? ¿La insultan?



De hecho les dan apoyo cuando se quedan tocadas del ala después de matar a su hijo


----------



## Vardian (14 Mar 2022)

Toda mi admiración para las personas que luchan contra las injusticias aunque estén escritas en papel y todo mi desprecio para aquellos que se parapetan en la legalidad para cometer actos atroces.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (14 Mar 2022)

Vardian dijo:


> Toda mi admiración para las personas que luchan contra las injusticias aunque estén escritas en papel y todo mi desprecio para aquellos que se parapetan en la legalidad para cometer actos atroces.



Las injusticias son las que vimos en el pasado cuando las mujeres eran encarceladas por abortar o morian en abortos clandestinos sino viajaban al extranejro.
Un aborto sólo es un acto atroz en la mente de personas hipersensibles. En cualquier caso, ahorrará muchos otros actos atroces en el futuro sin duda alguna.
La única y auténtica atrocidad es la de aquellos individuos que con absoluta falta de empatia no son capaces de respetar sus decisiones que en ningun caso les afectan personalmente. Tu libertad acaba donde empieza la de los demás.


----------



## lacuentaatras (14 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> No, sólo abortar. Es usted un autentico impostor.



"No, solo abortar"....dice el HP...solo descuartizar vivo --una vida "sintiente".....

lo dicho: NO PUEDES SER MAS HIJO DE PUTA...

y ahora te toca hacerte el ofendidito....


----------



## Tails (14 Mar 2022)

Al menos no tiran piedras como los indepes a las casas de los niños que no hablan catalan


----------



## lacuentaatras (14 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Si no hay respeto hacia otra persona es imposible el diálogo y usted no está preparado para la vida en sociedad, ni siquiera en un foro si sus administradores hiciesen su trabajo. Los insultos que me dedica se los aplica usted por tanto.
> El aborto es un derecho en nuestro país pero qué se puede esperar de gente como usted que no respeta nada.
> Olvídese de mí. El problema es que usted no fue abortado y del acto irresponsable de sus progenitores ha surgido un monstruo.
> Me ha dedicado 4 mensajes en muy poco tiempo. Mejor dedique su tiempo al cuidado de enfermos, ancianos, o cualquier otro apostolado y no andar insultando cual enfermo psicópata. Haga algo positivo en su miserable vida.



Huele bragas pervertido ejerciendo su derecho a la pataleta porque ofendo a sus oidos miestras me desea la muerte.....triturado en el vientre materno....

No, no me amenaza con "legitimas denuncias"!, deja salir su verdadero SER ASESINO HIJO DE PUTA.


No engaña a nadie impostando soberbia educación, que por cierto, la mia es exquisita. 

Educación que le escatimo a seres infames como tu, pedazo de gilipollas...


----------



## pioneer (14 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Qué tiene de malo el qué? ¿El aborto? ¿Vox? ¿los que se dedican a perder el tiempo coaccionando a los que ejercen su deerecho al aborto en lugar de ir a combatir a Ucrania por una causa "noble"?
> 
> No se trata de sensibilidad se trata de conocer con meridiana claridad quienes en verdad son los "seres de luz" de VOX



Mira, te lo diré claro: eres una persona repugnante.

En tu ánimo está el despreció por la vida humana en los estadios más primarios y por tanto inocentes de la vida. Si tu ideología justifica el asesinato de inocentes en el seno materno, es que tu ideología es hija de satanás.


----------



## pioneer (14 Mar 2022)

Te lo arreglo:


Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Las injusticias son las que vimos en el pasado cuando las mujeres eran encarceladas por -*asesinar a sus hijos*- o morian durante —*asesinatos* a *sus* *hijos*- clandestinos sino viajaban al extranejro a -*asesinar* a sus hijos-
> 
> Un -*asesinato* de un bebé- sólo es un acto atroz en la mente de personas hipersensibles. En cualquier caso, ahorrará muchos otros actos atroces en el futuro sin duda alguna.
> La única y auténtica atrocidad es la de aquellos individuos que con absoluta falta de empatia no son capaces de respetar sus decisiones que en ningun caso les afectan personalmente -*sino a la vida de un bebé que va a morir-*
> ...



Asi mejor


----------



## Cachopo (14 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Qué tiene de malo el qué? ¿El aborto? ¿Vox? ¿los que se dedican a perder el tiempo coaccionando a los que ejercen su deerecho al aborto en lugar de ir a combatir a Ucrania por una causa "noble"?
> 
> No se trata de sensibilidad se trata de conocer con meridiana claridad quienes en verdad son los "seres de luz" de VOX



Rezar delante de una clínica abortista.
¿Que pasa que van a abortar con dudas y les afecta? Igual entonces no deberían hacerlo


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (14 Mar 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Rezar delante de una clínica abortista.
> ¿Que pasa que van a abortar con dudas y les afecta? Igual entonces no deberían hacerlo



Dudas ninguna. Sólo se trata de hacer el numerito panfletario político para hacerse cer y de paso algunos tontos creerse seres de luz.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (14 Mar 2022)

Me la trae al pairo lo que diga cualquieer personaje .
Pero lo que está muy, pero que muy feo, es escribir con mayúsculas, algo que le anula cualquieer atisbo de razón dialéctica y que nadie se leerá. sin acritú


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (14 Mar 2022)

lacuentaatras dijo:


> "No, solo abortar"....dice el HP...solo descuartizar vivo --una vida "sintiente".....
> 
> lo dicho: NO PUEDES SER MAS HIJO DE PUTA...
> 
> y ahora te toca hacerte el ofendidito....



Quien lo dice lo es


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Mar 2022)

*Volodymyr

COKINSKY 

&

A Perfect Phone Call *








<< a transcript of a conversation between Donald Trump, the former president of the United States, and Volodymyr Zelensky, the president of Ukraine, had Trump asking Zelensky to look into a conspiracy theory propagated by the Russian security services regarding CrowdStrike >> 

The Mac






*SOBRE UCRANIA COMO HUB DE TRAFICO DE PERSONAS DE LAS MAFIAS GLOBALISTAS | ZELENSKY | NAZIS Y ZIONISTAS | 
*

* Scarface | Push It to the Limit *











The Mac


Latvia is a source and destination country for men and women trafficked for the purposes of commercial sexual exploitation and forced labor. Latvian women are trafficked to Cyprus,




anonup.com




*Poland* is a source and destination country for men and women subjected to trafficking in persons, specifically conditions of forced labor and for women and children in forced prostitution. Men and women from Poland are subjected to conditions of forced labor in Italy and Sweden. Women and children from Poland are trafficked for forced prostitution within Poland and also in Belgium, Germany, Italy, the Netherlands, Spain, Portugal and Sweden. Women and children from Moldova, Ukraine, Bulgaria, Romania, Belarus, and Russia are trafficked to Poland for forced prostitution. Men and women from Bangladesh, China, and the Philippines are found in conditions of forced labor in Poland. Men and women from Thailand, Nigeria, Iraq, Ukraine, Belarus, Romania, Bulgaria, Moldova, Mongolia, Vietnam, Turkey, Djibouti, and Uganda are found in conditions of forced labor, including forced begging and debt bondage, and also forced prostitution in Poland. 


In international assessments, *Estonia* is considered a source, transit and destination country for trafficking in human beings. Organised crime, including trafficking in human beings is a priority in combating crime-it is included both in the criminal policy development plan 2030 adopted by the parliament in 2020, and the violence prevention agreement adopted by the government in 2021. 


*Latvia* is a source and destination country for men and women trafficked for the purposes of commercial sexual exploitation and forced labor. Latvian women are trafficked to Cyprus, Denmark, Germany, Greece, Italy, the Netherlands, Norway, Spain, and the United Kingdom for commercial sexual exploitation. Latvian women and teenage girls are also trafficked within the country for the purpose of commercial sexual exploitation. Men and women from Latvia are trafficked to the United Kingdom for the purpose of forced labor. In addition, Latvia may be a destination country for victims trafficked from Polo GThailand for the purpose of forced labor.[1]
The Government of Latvia does not fully comply with the minimum standards for the elimination of trafficking; however, it is making significant efforts to do so. 


*Romania *is a source, transit, and destination country for men, women, and children subjected to trafficking in persons, specifically conditions of forced labor and women and children in forced prostitution.
Romanian men, women, and children are subjected to conditions of forced labor, including forced begging, in Spain, Italy, the Czech Republic, Greece, Finland, Portugal, Germany, the United Kingdom, Ireland, Cyprus, Australia, Argentina, France, and the United States.

Women and children from *Romania are victims of forced prostitution in Italy, Spain, *the Netherlands, the United Kingdom, Ireland [1] Greece, Germany, Cyprus, Austria, and France. Romanian men, women, and children are trafficked within the country for commercial sexual exploitation and forced labor, including forced begging and petty theft. ​


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (14 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El problema está en que se trata de una coacción intolerable y será penado por Ley próximamente. Es como si yo me pusiera en la poerta de las Iglesias a increpar a los que en ella entran. Cada uno a su casa y Dios en la de todos.
> El problema es que luego hay gente de VOX diciendo que no son derechona.



Qué vergüenza, es que ya ni te dejan asesinar tranquilamente a seres humanos. Putos pepitos grillos de los cojones...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (14 Mar 2022)

lacuentaatras dijo:


> Huele bragas pervertido ejerciendo su derecho a la pataleta porque ofendo a sus oidos miestras me desea la muerte.....triturado en el vientre materno....
> 
> No, no me amenaza con "legitimas denuncias"!, deja salir su verdadero SER ASESINO HIJO DE PUTA.
> 
> ...



Mire cariñito : no volveré a responderle porque no se merece la atención de nadie. vuelva a un centro de rehabilitación social y si luego ya es capaz de dialogar sin insultar y escuchar a los demás hablamos.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (14 Mar 2022)

@pioneer, post: 39675657, member: 8160"]
Mira, te lo diré claro: eres una persona repugnante.

*Sólo aprecio la repugnancia en sujetos como usted que no son capaces de respetar a los demás y que lo demuestran perdiendo el respeto e insultando. Yo no le obligo a usted a prácticas que no desea, por lo que en reciprocidad usted no pede inmiscuirse en las mias que estan respetadas por el pacto social. A lo mejor mi me repugna que usted coma cerdo o ternera, pero lo respeto y no le insulto  *

En tu ánimo está el despreció por la vida humana en los estadios más primarios y por tanto inocentes de la vida. Si tu ideología justifica el asesinato de inocentes en el seno materno, es que tu ideología es hija de satanás.

*En absoluto desprecio la vida humana sino que la tengo en mucho más alto concepto que usted, es obvio. Hablamos de aquellos humanos a los que la Ley confiere el estatuto de tales, algo que usted no creo que haga, ajuzgar por sus palabras. Mi sensibilidad es la obvia de que la voluntad de la madre está por encima de la del feto, y muchas otras personas comparten la misma.
Luego están los resentidos y reaccionarios que tratan de que se haga su criterio y voluntad, que sois loe menos afortunadamente, y que os reís de la libertad de los demás u hacéis irrisión del respeto hacia los que no opinan como vosotros.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (14 Mar 2022)

@lacuentaatras, post: 39675609, member: 74739"]
Huele bragas pervertido ejerciendo su derecho a la pataleta porque ofendo a sus oidos miestras me desea la muerte.....triturado en el vientre materno....

*Lo que me ofende son sus insultos mas que nada porque relatan que hablar con usted es una pérdida de tiempo. Y no le deseo la muerte, no soy visceral como usted, sólo digo que la acción de sus progenitores a generado un monstruo como el que usted manifiesta ser*
 
No, no me amenaza con "legitimas denuncias"!, deja salir su verdadero SER ASESINO HIJO DE PUTA.

*No se deje llevar por paranoias que yo no le amenazo con nada. Si no sabe leer y su imaginación vuela libre, acuda a un profesional de la psiquiatria que es lo que está pidiendo avoces*


No engaña a nadie impostando soberbia educación, que por cierto, la mia es exquisita.

*Falta añadir "como es bien manifiesto" cuando me llama hijo de puta*

Educación que le escatimo a seres infames como tu, pedazo de gilipollas...

*Como es bien patente, aunque rebaje el nivel de los insultos*.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El problema está en que se trata de una coacción intolerable y será penado por Ley próximamente. Es como si yo me pusiera en la poerta de las Iglesias a increpar a los que en ella entran. Cada uno a su casa y Dios en la de todos.
> El problema es que luego hay gente de VOX diciendo que no son derechona.



No es lo mismo en las iglesias no entran a despedazar, subcionar o envenenar fetos que en algunos casos tienen ya una forma plenamente humana.


----------



## Fiallo (14 Mar 2022)

La mayoría de abortos en España son de panchitas.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (14 Mar 2022)

@ Garcia, post: 39682821, member: 135359"]
Son copy paste con letras grandes y no son mayúsculas,

*Pero tiene usted las herramientas para que sean minúsculas, de lo contrario es de mala educación*

por cierto si lo lee alguien pro aborto o pro asesina de no natos me la suda.

*Pues como a mí también que lo lean los intransigentres y reaccionarios retrógrados*

Por que no lo dudes en ningún momento el aborto es un asesinato.

*El aborto se realiza sobre proyectos de vida humana que no tienenel estatus ni las casracteristicas de persona y que por tanto no tienen la consideración jurídica para ser objetos de asesinato. Esto es lo convenido por el pacto siccial que ustedes no quieren aceptar, algo adoptado por la mayoria de las sociedades modernas. *

Actitud en un foro? Eres tonto tonta o tonte no?

*No sé de qué me habla*

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (14 Mar 2022)

@J Garcia, post: 39683420, member: 135359"]
[/QUOTE]
Madre mía proyectos de vida humana con su corazoncito latiendo, no te da palo escribir eso?

*No. No debe comparar los corazoncitos de sus hijos ya nacidos y en mayor o menor desarrollo como personas y un glomérulo celular*

Tengo tres hijos no puedo llegar a entender según qué razonamientos.

*Debe hacer un esfuerzo por comprender y respetar a sus semejantes. Todos tenemos diferentes sensibilidades.*

Por cierto ante el asesinato de un no nato te puedes meter las leyes por el agujero negro.

*Las Leyes estan para cumplirlas máxime cuando se conciben para ser ejercidas por los concernidos sin afectar a otros sujetos del Derecho. Si yo ejerzo mi derecho al aborto, usted no se ve afectado para nada en su vida personal. Es lo más libre que hay. Se ampara al que quiere ejercerlo y no se obliga a nadie a ejercerlo contra su voluntad.*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (14 Mar 2022)

[/QUOTE]
Por supuesto que los comparó….Glomerulo celular me dan ganas de vomitar.

*Pues ya sabe. Guarde esto celosamente y tras una procaz comida úselo a modo de emético por bicarbonato. no me dé las gracias* 

Nunca comprenderé ni respetaré el asesinato de un no nato.

*Pués muy mal hecho debería hacer un esfuerzo de comprensión , y si este se le niega, al menos de aceptación de los que no opinan como usted. Entiendo que no se respetase a sí mismo si lo hiciera. Pero lo que los demás hagan, no es de su incumbencia. Haga como que no existen. Inténtelo, es fácil.*

Las leyes están para cumplirlas por supuesto, la ley del aborto debería estar prohibida y usted puede hacer lo que le dé la gana no me preocupa, mi preocupación es el no nato destrozado.

*Debería segun usted, pero no es así, par consenso y bien de una mayoria...y de un mundo superpoblado, siempre en guerra, siempre contaminando y acabando con los recursos.*

Por cierto todas las mujeres que abortan acaban pagándolo caro con su salud mental.

*Todas las personas acabando pagando caro el haber vivido con su muerte antes o después, incluso aunque no hayan abortado.
[/QUOTE]*


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (14 Mar 2022)

[/QUOTE]
Por supuesto que los comparó….Glomerulo celular me dan ganas de vomitar.

*Pues ya sabe. Guarde esto celosamente y tras una procaz comida úselo a modo de emético por bicarbonato. no me dé las gracias* 

Nunca comprenderé ni respetaré el asesinato de un no nato.

*Pués muy mal hecho. entiendo que no se respete a sí mismo si lo hace. Pero lo que los demás hagan, no es de su incumbencia. Haga como que no existen. Inténtelo, es fácil.*

Las leyes están para cumplirlas por supuesto, la ley del aborto debería estar prohibida y usted puede hacer lo que le dé la gana no me preocupa, mi preocupación es el no nato destrozado.

*Debería segun usted, pero no es así, par consenso y bien de una mayoria...y de un mundo superpoblado, siempre en guerra, siempre contaminando y acabando con los recursos.*

Por cierto todas las mujeres que abortan acaban pagándolo caro con su salud mental.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cachopo (15 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Dudas ninguna. Sólo se trata de hacer el numerito panfletario político para hacerse cer y de paso algunos tontos creerse seres de luz.



Entonces donde esta la gravedad ?


----------



## pioneer (15 Mar 2022)

Aprende a citar, memo.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (15 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el problema? ¿Pegan a la chavala que aborta? ¿La escupen? ¿La insultan?



Ojalá fuese el mayor problema del mundo, gente rezando en la calle...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Mar 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Entonces donde esta la gravedad ?



En el ridículo fanático y en el panfleto político.
Pero también sobre todo por la incomodidad de las personas que acuden a estos lugares que quieren pasar discretamente por el trance de una intervención médica y se encuentran con un grupo de personajes a los ku klux klan


----------



## kronopio (15 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> En el ridículo fanático y en el panfleto político.
> Pero también sobre todo por la incomodidad de las personas que acuden a estos lugares que quieren pasar discretamente por el trance de una intervención médica y se encuentran con un grupo de personajes a los ku klux klan



Deja de decir gilipolleces,fanatismo sería si hubiera algún tipo de coacción por parte de los cuatro gatos que van a rezar.

Ser abogado/a/e del diablo al final pasa factura.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (15 Mar 2022)

kronopio dijo:


> Deja de decir gilipolleces,fanatismo sería si hubiera algún tipo de coacción por parte de los cuatro gatos que van a rezar.
> 
> Ser abogado/a/e del diablo al final pasa factura.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Si te fijas los progres se preocupan de cosas imaginarias, superficiales o potenciales que podrían acabar desencadenando los actos de los demás en el futuro.

"fanatismo" "fobias" "beatos" "fachaleco"

Pero sus actos concretos y dañinos ya realizados siempre son _pecata minuta._

Niños muertos a las 25 semanas? Nah, eso son tonterías. 


Joder es que hasta siendo ateo me dan asco. 
Acabé en la red cristiana Gab porque permiten la libertad de expresión, para compartir cosas de ciencia.
Mientras tanto en la "atea y científica" Twitter todo baneado.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Mar 2022)

kronopio dijo:


> Deja de decir gilipolleces,fanatismo sería si hubiera algún tipo de coacción por parte de los cuatro gatos que van a rezar.
> 
> Ser abogado/a/e del diablo al final pasa factura.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Es fanatismo. si fuera bondad irían a hospitales , geriatricos y a otras prestaciones sociales. Aqui no pintan nada como ya se ha dicho. el numerito de propaganda política y creerse seres de luz


----------



## kronopio (15 Mar 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> Si te fijas los progres se preocupan de cosas imaginarias, superficiales o potenciales que podrían acabar desencadenando los actos de los demás en el futuro.
> 
> "fanatismo" "fobias" "beatos" "fachaleco"
> 
> ...



Además apelan a la ley y a la ciencia,cuando alguien mínimamente informado y con intuición,sabe gráficamente lo que se perpetra con los abortos.

Cómo tú dices,sus argumentos se basan en la superficialidad,les da vértigo el trasfondo de la cuestión y se embarran ahí.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kronopio (15 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Es fanatismo. si fuera bondad irían a hospitales , geriatricos y a otras prestaciones sociales. Aqui no pintan nada como ya se ha dicho. el numerito de propaganda política y creerse seres de luz



Y un abortorio entonces qué es?Un casino?

Seres de luz?El cristiano se siente ante todo pecador,y reza por alejar el pecado de esos seres.

La verdadera coacción viene de esas leyes en las que te escudas cobardemente,leyes orwellianas que desligan la libertad de toda responsabilidad.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El gostoso (15 Mar 2022)

Menos rezar y más quemar esos lugares diabólicos


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Mar 2022)

@kronopio, post: 39691507, member: 57256"]

Seres de luz?El cristiano se siente ante todo pecador,y reza por alejar el pecado de esos seres.

*Pues que rece en la intimidaad. el rezo es un acto para realizarlo en los lugares de culto y no como provocación, eso no tiene nada de cristiano, sino que lo convierte en sacrilegio.*

La verdadera coacción viene de esas leyes en las que te escudas cobardemente,leyes orwellianas que desligan la libertad de toda responsabilidad.

*Yo no me sudo en nada, caballero. Las Leyes nacen como una necesidad a la realidad humana, y nos permiten vivir en sociedad. en concreto esta Ley nos protege de intolerantes como usted. ¿Qué le parecería que si le obligaran a abortar? Hay una Ley que le asegura a usted que puede llevar adelante la gestación . Pues a nosotros la interrupción de la misma. Uted es libre para gestar y sse le legitima tal acción . A nosotros igualmente lo contrario. Todo correcto.*

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (15 Mar 2022)

En esos sitios están acudiendo niñatas a asesinar bebés.

Es lógico que la gente normal se estremezca


----------



## El gostoso (15 Mar 2022)

Aprende a citar, sufnormal




Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @kronopio, post: 39691507, member: 57256"]
> 
> Seres de luz?El cristiano se siente ante todo pecador,y reza por alejar el pecado de esos seres.
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cachopo (15 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> En el ridículo fanático y en el panfleto político.
> Pero también sobre todo por la incomodidad de las personas que acuden a estos lugares que quieren pasar discretamente por el trance de una intervención médica y se encuentran con un grupo de personajes a los ku klux klan



Están en su libertad, no es que les saquen fotos para publicarlas en Internet ni nada no?


----------



## laresial (15 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues sí, como lo oís, todos los dias ganándose los votos de los españoles, claro que sí. El dedo yy la luna y tal.....
> 
> No entienden que los españoles y españolas preferimos abortaar antes de que sean carne de cañon de la OTAN
> 
> ...



¿Dónde hay que apuntarse para ir a rezar para parar el genocidio de los niños abortados?


----------



## Debunker (15 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> No entienden que los españoles y españolas preferimos abortaar antes de que sean carne de cañon de la OTAN




Eres una criminal abyecta que mata a sus propios hijos, a ese estado perverso hemos llegado, no hay argumentos que puedan justificar el crimen de tus propios hijos, me causas repugnancia y miedo por la putrefacción de tu mente


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Mar 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Están en su libertad, no es que les saquen fotos para publicarlas en Internet ni nada no?



No me fiaria de semejante gentuza. Están intimidando con sus rezos, un colectivo apostado ridículamente cual facinerosos en la puerta de un hospitl. Váyanse a las iglesias que es el lugar apropiado.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Mar 2022)

laresial dijo:


> ¿Dónde hay que apuntarse para ir a rezar para parar el genocidio de los niños abortados?



En la embajada de Ucrania


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Mar 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Eres una criminal abyecta que mata a sus propios hijos, a ese estado perverso hemos llegado, no hay argumentos que puedan justificar el crimen de tus propios hijos, me causas repugnancia y miedo por la putrefacción de tu mente



Mejor abortar que no entregar hijos a intolerantes autoritarios incapaces de aceptar otras opiniones que las suyas, como es su caso.
El miedo es el que provoca usted sólo de considerar lo que sería capaz de hacer con aquellos que discreoan de su opinión


----------



## laresial (15 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Mejor abortar que no entregar hijos a intolerantes autoritarios incapaces de aceptar otras opiniones que las suyas, como es su caso.
> El miedo es el que provoca usted sólo de considerar lo que sería capaz de hacer con aquellos que discreoan de su opinión



Matar bebes está mal y ennegrece el alma.
Y la madre que mata a su hijo, mejor que no hubiera nacido.
Es muy dificil que pueda perdonarse alguna vez.
Recapacita.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Mar 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Matar bebes está mal y ennegrece el alma.
> Y la madre que mata a su hijo, mejor que no hubiera nacido.
> Es muy dificil que pueda perdonarse alguna vez.
> Recapacita.



Ya está recapacitado. La sensibilidad decadauno es la que es. Y otro tema es el derecho inalienable e inconculcable de no llevar adelante un embarazo no deseado. Esto pertenece al ámbito estrictametne de lo privado.


----------



## Debunker (15 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Mejor abortar que no entregar hijos a intolerantes autoritarios incapaces de aceptar otras opiniones que las suyas, como es su caso.
> El miedo es el que provoca usted sólo de considerar lo que sería capaz de hacer con aquellos que discreoan de su opinión




Con los que discrepo lo máximo que hago es ignorarlos , vd. está en mis máximos, así que al ignore


----------



## laresial (15 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Ya está recapacitado. La sensibilidad decadauno es la que es. Y otro tema es el derecho inalienable e inconculcable de no llevar adelante un embarazo no deseado. Esto pertenece al ámbito estrictametne de lo privado.



Matar un bebe es un homicidio y será penado con cadena perpetua.


----------



## Cachopo (15 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> No me fiaria de semejante gentuza. Están intimidando con sus rezos, un colectivo apostado ridículamente cual facinerosos en la puerta de un hospitl. Váyanse a las iglesias que es el lugar apropiado.



no te tinees que fiar, y si esa gente piensa que quien va a aboratar esta asesinando, lo logico es que al menos protesten. No hay libertad o que?


----------



## Marvelita (15 Mar 2022)

tienen derecho a rezar en donde les salga del nabo.
aunque ya llegara alguien de potemos a decir que eso atenta contra lo que sea que se les ocurra y que es machirulismo, machirulisma, machirulisme y machirulismx


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Mar 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Matar un bebe es un homicidio y será penado con cadena perpetua.



Sueños húmedos de un retrógado represor de sus semejantes. Luego hay guerras, es normal. Menos mal que los que abortamos no peermitimos que los no nacidos las sufran por mor de autoritarismos.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Mar 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> no te tinees que fiar, y si esa gente piensa que quien va a aboratar esta asesinando, lo logico es que al menos protesten. No hay libertad o que?



Libertaad para molestar a otros en el ejrcicio de sus Derechos, no es libertad.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Mar 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> tienen derecho a rezar en donde les salga del nabo.
> aunque ya llegara alguien de potemos a decir que eso atenta contra lo que sea que se les ocurra y que es machirulismo, machirulisma, machirulisme y machirulismx



Molestan a las personas que tienen que presenciar sus sus rezos cuando van a ejercer su Derecho. Aunque yo me reiría de su numerito, y si les gusta perder su barato tiempo en ello y provocar la general irrisión, adelante. Desde el Derecho ya se ahn pronunciado que mientras no haya "escrache" adelante. Así que toca reírse de ellos.


----------



## laresial (15 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Sueños húmedos de un retrógado represor de sus semejantes. Luego hay guerras, es normal. Menos mal que los que abortamos no peermitimos que los no nacidos las sufran por mor de autoritarismos.



Justificar matar bebes, es de ser un enfermo pervertido.
Le aconsejo revisar su baremo moral, por que no llega ni a animal irracional.

Yo le digo que lo que va a ser, matar bebes estará penado con cadena perpetua revisable, y será más penado en el caso de la madre, que se le añade a el homicidio (matar humanos) el de parentesco como agravante, e indefensión. Es decir, que la madre que debería defender a su hijo, no sólo no lo defiende, sino que lo mata.

El monstruo que ayuda a la madre a matar a su hijo, en caso de tener alguna relación administrativa con el Estado Español se le retirará todos sus títulos y derechos, y será expulsado de España.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Mar 2022)

@laresial, post: 39695852, member: 29727"]
Justificar matar bebes, es de ser un enfermo pervertido.

*El único enfermo peervertido es usted que trata de coartar mi libertad. Una de las peores perversiones del ser humano.*

Le aconsejo revisar su baremo moral, por que no llega ni a animal irracional.

*Le aconsejo revisar sus categorias valorativas, el aborto es un acto racional frente a una situación como es no desear un hijo, velar por el planeta, etc. Si la veida como dice el budismo es dolor y sufrimiento, un valle de lágrimas el cristianismo, la consecuencia racional es no perpetuar lo que no es deseable.  Pero yo le respeto por hacerlo y le increpo eso sí por no respetarme en mis decisiones que sólo atañen a mi persona.*


Yo le digo que lo que va a ser, matar bebes estará penado con cadena perpetua reviisable, y será más penado en el caso de la madre, que se le añade a el homicidio (matar humanos) el de parentesco como agravante, e indefensión. Es decir, que la madre que debería defender a su hijo, no sólo no lo defiende, sino que lo mata.

*Eso es retrógrado, reaccionario, y el mundo debe aspirar a la libertad indivudual. No se puede mirar hacia atrás en estos aspectos. No way out.
Lo suyo son sueños humedos de autoritarismo indeseable, de resentido y rencorosos. Viv su vida y deje que los demás la vivan o enfréntese a las consecuencias, le diría. Usted no es nadie para decirme a mí lo que debo hacer.¿Vería lógico que yo le obligara a abortar?*

El monstruo que ayuda a la madre a matar a su hijo, en caso de tener alguna relación administrativa con el Estado Español se le retirará todos sus títulos y derechos, y será expulsado de España.


*jajajajaj. Sueños humedos de fachita hezpañordo.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## laresial (15 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @laresial, post: 39695852, member: 29727"]
> Justificar matar bebes, es de ser un enfermo pervertido.
> 
> *El único enfermo peervertido es usted que trata de coartar mi libertad. Una de las peores perversiones del ser humano.*
> ...



[/QUOTE]

*¿Vería lógico que yo le obligara a abortar?* 

Si, veo lógico que esté prohibido asesinar, y matar bebes. Asi como ayudar a hacerlo. Cómplice de asesinato.
El aborto libre será la principal causa, junto a la eutanasia, para ilegarlizar al PPSOE, por genocidio.
100.000 bebes asesinados al año en España.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Mar 2022)

*¿Vería lógico que yo le obligara a abortar?*

Si,

*Vale, pues cuando este preñado avíseme que le obligaré a abortar*

veo lógico que esté prohibido asesinar, y matar bebes. Asi como ayudar a hacerlo. Cómplice de asesinato.

*Mire usted sería capaz de asesinar a aquel que aborta a juzgar por su forma de pensar y su voluntad política de prohibir esto y ottras muchas cosas*

El aborto libre será la principal causa, junto a la eutanasia, para ilegarlizar al PPSOE, por genocidio.

*Usted delira. Hágaselo mirar.*

100.000 bebes asesinados al año en España.

*In crescendo, claro. yo iría a abortar cada mes para hecerle feliz   *
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cachopo (15 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Libertaad para molestar a otros en el ejrcicio de sus Derechos, no es libertad.



como que no. 
A mi me molestan muchas cosas, empezando por las manis del 8m


----------



## Biluao (15 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @J Garcia, post: 39683420, member: 135359"]



Madre mía proyectos de vida humana con su corazoncito latiendo, no te da palo escribir eso?

*No. No debe comparar los corazoncitos de sus hijos ya nacidos y en mayor o menor desarrollo como personas y un glomérulo celular*

Tengo tres hijos no puedo llegar a entender según qué razonamientos.

*Debe hacer un esfuerzo por comprender y respetar a sus semejantes. Todos tenemos diferentes sensibilidades.*

Por cierto ante el asesinato de un no nato te puedes meter las leyes por el agujero negro.

*Las Leyes estan para cumplirlas máxime cuando se conciben para ser ejercidas por los concernidos sin afectar a otros sujetos del Derecho. Si yo ejerzo mi derecho al aborto, usted no se ve afectado para nada en su vida personal. Es lo más libre que hay. Se ampara al que quiere ejercerlo y no se obliga a nadie a ejercerlo. *


[/QUOTE]
[/QUOTE]

El aborto no es un derecho. Matar, está feo.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Mar 2022)

Biluao dijo:


> Madre mía proyectos de vida humana con su corazoncito latiendo, no te da palo escribir eso?
> 
> *No. No debe comparar los corazoncitos de sus hijos ya nacidos y en mayor o menor desarrollo como personas y un glomérulo celular*
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]

El aborto no es un derecho. Matar, está feo.
[/QUOTE]

*Matar personas como usted haría si no comparten sus ideales sí que está feo
Abortar es un Derecho en la mayor parte de los países progresistas. La máxima de vive y deja vivir, es el más grande de los mandamientos del Derecho y la ética.*


----------



## Biluao (15 Mar 2022)

El aborto no es un derecho. Matar, está feo.
[/QUOTE]

*Matar personas como usted haría si no comparten sus ideales sí que está feo

Abortar es un Derecho en la mayor parte de los países progresistas. La máxima de vive y deja vivir, es el más grande de los mandamientos del Derecho y la ética.*
[/QUOTE]

No, no lo haría.

La vida sí que es un derecho. Abortar, sin la opinión del abortado, no, no lo es


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Mar 2022)

Biluao dijo:


> El aborto no es un derecho. Matar, está feo.



*Matar personas como usted haría si no comparten sus ideales sí que está feo

Abortar es un Derecho en la mayor parte de los países progresistas. La máxima de vive y deja vivir, es el más grande de los mandamientos del Derecho y la ética.*
[/QUOTE]

No, no lo haría.

*Sí lo haria porque su intransigencia al impedirme abortar nos conduciria a un conflicto interpersonal y sería o usted o yo*

La vida sí que es un derecho. Abortar, sin la opinión del abortado, no, no lo es

*El feto no es persona, no puede opinar, por eso juridicamente se permite que su vida no passe más allá de las semanas que está estipulado. Es racional, es legal, es lógico y es ético.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (15 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues sí, como lo oís, todos los dias ganándose los votos de los españoles, claro que sí. El dedo yy la luna y tal.....
> 
> No entienden que los españoles y españolas preferimos abortaar antes de que sean carne de cañon de la OTAN
> 
> ...



Xicomalo.... ahora tambien tienes un Klon-Klon feminista?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (15 Mar 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Hay que ser un hijo de mil putas desalmado para considerar que el aborto, esto es, asesinar fetos, es un derecho.



En el caso de @dabuti podemos hacer una excepcion.


----------



## kronopio (15 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *Matar personas como usted haría si no comparten sus ideales sí que está feo
> 
> Abortar es un Derecho en la mayor parte de los países progresistas. La máxima de vive y deja vivir, es el más grande de los mandamientos del Derecho y la ética.*



No, no lo haría.

*Sí lo haria porque su intransigencia al impedirme abortar nos conduciria a un conflicto interpersonal y sería o usted o yo*

La vida sí que es un derecho. Abortar, sin la opinión del abortado, no, no lo es

*El feto no es persona, no puede opinar, por eso juridicamente se permite que su vida no passe más allá de las semanas que está estipulado. Es racional, es legal, es lógico y es ético.*
[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]El feto no es persona u no puede opinar?Y un niño de 3 años?Es persona y puede opinar?

Lo más asqueroso es que defiendes tu postura como una vulgar "machaca",no hay ni rastro de sensibilidad en lo que escribes,escribes con un mecanismo tan frío e inhumano como el que quieren implantar con los abortos.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ShellShock (15 Mar 2022)

¿Por qué no tenía yo a esta zorra hija de la gran puta en el ignore? Solucionado.

ROJOS, HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA TODOS.


----------



## Tons of Fear (15 Mar 2022)

George A dijo:


> ¿Está usted diciendo que hay una religión cuyo culto consiste en matar niños?



Se dice que los cananeos se dedicaban a ello y mira como acabaron. La palabra caníbal vienen de Canan +Baal. 

"Construyeron los lugares altos de Baal para quemar a sus hijos en el fuego como holocaustos enteros a Baal, algo que yo no había ordenado ni hablado y que nunca había llegado a mi corazón".(Jeremías 19:5)

La Biblia deja claro que el sacrificio de niños era una característica habitual de la religión de los cananeos y de las naciones circundantes.
. "...hacen para sus dioses toda cosa detestable que Jehová aborrece, hasta quemar a sus hijos y a sus hijas en el fuego para sus dioses". (Deuteronomio 12:31)


----------



## Pio Pio (15 Mar 2022)

Ignorar a esa puta, que se vaya a chuparle el nabo a la moronegrada que tiene donde elegir.


----------



## Biluao (15 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *Matar personas como usted haría si no comparten sus ideales sí que está feo
> 
> Abortar es un Derecho en la mayor parte de los países progresistas. La máxima de vive y deja vivir, es el más grande de los mandamientos del Derecho y la ética.*



No, no lo haría.

*Sí lo haria porque su intransigencia al impedirme abortar nos conduciria a un conflicto interpersonal y sería o usted o yo*

...y como a usted no le importa matar, como dice.. bueno, en ese caso que plantea, la defensa propia sería legítima, así que no lo descartaría.

La vida sí que es un derecho. Abortar, sin la opinión del abortado, no, no lo es

*El feto no es persona, no puede opinar, por eso juridicamente se permite que su vida no passe más allá de las semanas que está estipulado. Es racional, es legal, es lógico y es ético.*

Que el feto no es persona, lo dirá usted. ¿Por qué no se puede abortar un día antes de salir de cuentas? ¿y dos días antes? ¿y tres?... ¿Cómo determina usted el límite exacto en el que es lícito el aborto o simplemente está asesinando?... mientras ese límite no se puede establecer con claridad, el aborto es simplemente matar, y es jugar a la ruleta rusa con una vida que no te pertenece.


----------



## alejandrino (15 Mar 2022)

El problema es que tenemos a una gran cantidad de zombies políticos entre jóvenes y gente de mediana edad que son completamente ignorantes de las consecuencias de votar a partidos de ultraderecha que están en contra de los derechos que tantas décadas de lucha social y política han costado conseguir.

Supongo que la lobotomía capitalista acaba teniendo al final sus consecuencias y como es de temer, pronto tengamos a los animales de Vox en el gobierno.


----------



## BGA (15 Mar 2022)

Las cosas van quedando en que si las reprueban unos es que son buenas para otros, y al caso, que si los fachas reprueban el aborto, es que el aborto es bueno... ¿Qué hay detrás del aborto "en sí"? No importa. Un velo de rebelión ideológica nos (les) invita amablemente a que no le den más vueltas porque "no hay duda de que fuera del ámbito progresista de la libertad hay un facha desesperado por arrebatármela". Ya no es un facha preocupado por la muerte de inocentes, no, ni mucho menos, es un facha que pretende cortar las alas de mi libertad... ¿Qué importa más, la "cosa en sí" o que el facha se interponga? Pues sin duda lo segundo porque la ideología se retroalimenta de sus enemigos.

El problema, para ser honestos, es que es cierto que en el facha funciona el mismo resorte ideológico en no pocos casos porque nos podemos hacer perfecto cargo de que un facha sorprendido ante su inminente paternidad o maternidad derivados de un calentón satisfecho con alguien conocido o desconocido y nunca amado, conlleva hacer un aparte en su prédica moral y se busca la vida para acabar haciendo lo que reprocha a los libertinos. ¿No era cierto que las niñas de "papá" de Misa de domingo buscaban en Londres el sosiego vital que luego negaban a las clases que no podían permitirse ese viaje?

Hay mucha hipocresía y es corrosiva de las mejores intenciones a las que pone en cuestión cuando las deja desnudas en la calle y al vista de todos. Al final, "la cosa en sí" pierde su vitalidad en favor de la pelea que ya no tiene su objeto en el sujeto sino en la honestidad de sus intenciones. La sospecha tiene un potencial de alterar la realidad y la verdad formidable.

Dicho lo cual me pregunto si a pesar de la hipocresía no se salvarían más vidas de inocentes que siendo "coherente" con los principios de libertad progre para los que lo humano es inviolable siempre y cuando no reproduzcan alguna clase de disputa con los valores "democráticos". Democratizar un crimen porque hasta ahora solo podían beneficiarse de él las clase pudientes, no menoscaba que sea un crimen. Un código humano completo desarrollándose en el seno materno y que dará origen a un niño único que no es ni su padre ni su madre, no puede ser tratado como un tumor o una molestia sino bajo parámetros ideológicos que despachan el asunto ensalzando una libertad de máximos que en el resto de las necesidades humanas apenas llega a cubrir los mínimos.

El animalismo se ceba en la contemplación de la sangre y el dolor en aquellos sucesos que pretende combatir pero se cuida muy mucho de hacer lo mismo en aquellos otros contra los que no tiene, al parecer, el más mínimo problema moral.

La libertad contra la vida de otro ser humano tal parece que sea muy superior a la libertad frente al sacrificio de un animal. La gran diferencia es lo que los ojos quieren o se niegan a ver para propiciar una conciencia alterada o dormida perfectamente coherente con los principios ideológicos.


----------



## laresial (16 Mar 2022)

BGA dijo:


> Las cosas van quedando en que si las reprueban unos es que son buenas para otros, y al caso, que si los fachas reprueban el aborto, es que el aborto es bueno... ¿Qué hay detrás del aborto "en sí"? No importa. Un velo de rebelión ideológica nos (les) invita amablemente a que no le den más vueltas porque "no hay duda de que fuera del ámbito progresista de la libertad hay un facha desesperado por arrebatármela". Ya no es un facha preocupado por la muerte de inocentes, no, ni mucho menos, es un facha que pretende cortar las alas de mi libertad... ¿Qué importa más, la "cosa en sí" o que el facha se interponga? Pues sin duda lo segundo porque la ideología se retroalimenta de sus enemigos.
> 
> El problema, para ser honestos, es que es cierto que en el facha funciona el mismo resorte ideológico en no pocos casos porque nos podemos hacer perfecto cargo de que un facha sorprendido ante su inminente paternidad o maternidad derivados de un calentón satisfecho con alguien conocido o desconocido y nunca amado, conlleva hacer un aparte en su prédica moral y se busca la vida para acabar haciendo lo que reprocha a los libertinos. ¿No era cierto que las niñas de "papá" de Misa de domingo buscaban en Londres el sosiego vital que luego negaban a las clases que no podían permitirse ese viaje?
> 
> ...
















En España se puede matar a los hijos en el vientre materno hasta los 9 meses por "problemas psicológicos".
Esto es lo que los homicidas criminales llaman "libertad", a matar bebes.


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Mar 2022)

Una abortista famosa lamenta la muerte del bebé de la ucraniana embarazada.


Volvía a casa en el carru y al poner la radio, Julia Otero daba la noticia y lamentaba no sólo la muerte de la madre sino la del bebé no nato. Esperemos que si en el futuro vuelve a defender el aborto recuerde que no tiene menos derecho a vivir esa criatura ni es menos grave dependiendo de si...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Mar 2022)

y para tí una imagen para que mejores las de tu firma









ShellShock dijo:


> ¿Por qué no tenía yo a esta zorra hija de la gran puta en el ignore? Solucionado.
> 
> ROJOS, HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA TODOS.


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @Desenvolupattor, post: 38783603, member: 192947"]
> 
> 
> *Eso es lo que desea usted con toda la malafé para justificar su politica retrograda, reaccionaria y rancia.*



[/QUOTE]

¿Asesinar a tu hijo es moderno y progresista?.

Asesinarlo para seguir comiendo pollas variadas y múltiples, que progresista, sí...


----------



## ENRABATOR (16 Mar 2022)

Manifas de guarros y feminazis a iglesias bien, rezar en la calle solo permitido si eres islamista. Coherencia progre


----------



## Fausto1880 (16 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ...
> 
> No entienden que los españoles y españolas preferimos abortaar antes de que sean carne de cañon de la OTAN
> 
> ...



Falacia del hombre de paja.

Habla por ti.

Tú prefieres tener la facultad de matar a tus hijos. Impunemente. Gratis a ser posible.

Sois muchas, cierto. En esta generación, porque no pasaréis vuestra criminal tendencia a los que nos sigan.


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:
> 
> 
> > El hilo no está mal , a ver, incluso diría que bien. Lo estropeó un poco el cibercovero que sufre algún tipo de insuficiencia cognitiva, pero nada grave. Al ponerlo en ignorados no me lee ni yo a el. Mano de santo oiga. Le envío saludos por si tuviera algun múlti.
> ...




​


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bernaldo (17 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *Abortar es un Derecho en la mayor parte de los países progresistas. La máxima de vive y deja vivir, *



vaya jeta la tipa esta, defiende el aborto y en la frase de al lado habla de la máxima de vivir y dejar vivir

¿qué es el aborto, individua, si no impedir la vida?


----------



## MarloStanfield (17 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues sí, como lo oís, todos los dias ganándose los votos de los españoles, claro que sí. El dedo yy la luna y tal.....
> 
> No entienden que los españoles y españolas preferimos abortaar antes de que sean carne de cañon de la OTAN
> 
> ...



para rancio el olor que sale de tu coño.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (18 Mar 2022)

kronopio dijo:


> No, no lo haría.
> 
> *Sí lo haria porque su intransigencia al impedirme abortar nos conduciria a un conflicto interpersonal y sería o usted o yo*
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]El feto no es persona u no puede opinar?Y un niño de 3 años?Es persona y puede opinar?

Lo más asqueroso es que defiendes tu postura como una vulgar "machaca",no hay ni rastro de sensibilidad en lo que escribes,escribes con un mecanismo tan frío e inhumano como el que quieren implantar con los abortos.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk
[/QUOTE]

*no creo que sea usted persona indicada para hablar de sensibilidad. Una persona sensible acepta a los demas en sus mas íntimas convicciones y no trata de imponer su Ley con prohibiciones. Dejemos a los poetas la misma:*

_"Dichoso el arbol que es apenas sensitivo
y más la piedra dura porque esa ya no siente
pues no hay dolor mas grande que el dolor de ser vivo
ni mayor pesadumbre que la vida consciente._

*Yo machaco con mi verdad y mi sensibilidad mientras usted plantea absurdos como preguntarle al feto por si quiere vivir. El feto no es persona al no ser sujeto rationale ni locuens. Es obvio.*


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (18 Mar 2022)

@Tons of Fear, post: 39703714, member: 157149"]
Se dice que los cananeos se dedicaban a ello y mira como acabaron. La palabra caníbal vienen de Canan +Baal.

*Y cómo acabaron los griegos y los romanos...  Y cómo acabaremos nosotros.... *

"Construyeron los lugares altos de Baal para quemar a sus hijos en el fuego como holocaustos enteros a Baal, algo que yo no había ordenado ni hablado y que nunca había llegado a mi corazón".(Jeremías 19:5)

*Siga con sus biblias*

La Biblia deja claro que el sacrificio de niños era una característica habitual de la religión de los cananeos y de las naciones circundantes.
. "...hacen para sus dioses toda cosa detestable que Jehová aborrece, hasta quemar a sus hijos y a sus hijas en el fuego para sus dioses". (Deuteronomio 12:31)

*El infanticidio y el aborto ha sido a lo largo de la Historia usado por las personas y por las sociedades. En la naturaleza también se da.
Pero bueno, usted prefiere la biblia y sus lapidaciones*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (18 Mar 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> vaya jeta la tipa esta, defiende el aborto y en la frase de al lado habla de la máxima de vivir y dejar vivir
> 
> ¿qué es el aborto, individua, si no impedir la vida?



Se sobreentiende que de las personas. Hay que explicarlo todo porque sois muy cortitos.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Mar 2022)

No tienes derecho a matar a ningún ser humano, da igual en la fase de desarrollo en que se encuentre. 

Por eso los que defendéis el aborto sóis cómplices de crímenes masivos. 



Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Se sobreentiende que de las personas. Hay que explicarlo todo porque sois muy cortitos.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (18 Mar 2022)

¿Asesinar a tu hijo es moderno y progresista?.

*El aborto es algo tan natural como la vida misma y una constante en las personas y las culturas. Hasta en la misma naturaleza exi*ste el infantiicidio.

Asesinarlo para seguir comiendo pollas variadas y múltiples, que progresista, sí...

La vida es comer pollas y coños, ¿Usted no práctica el sexo oral? No lo condeno por ello, no condene usted tampoco.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (18 Mar 2022)

@Biluao, post: 39703779, member: 63390"]
No, no lo haría.

*Sí lo haria porque su intransigencia al impedirme abortar nos conduciria a un conflicto interpersonal y sería o usted o yo*

...y como a usted no le importa matar, como dice.. bueno, en ese caso que plantea, la defensa propia sería legítima, así que no lo descartaría.

La vida sí que es un derecho. Abortar, sin la opinión del abortado, no, no lo es

*El feto no es persona, no puede opinar, por eso juridicamente se permite que su vida no passe más allá de las semanas que está estipulado. Es racional, es legal, es lógico y es ético.*

Que el feto no es persona, lo dirá usted.

*No lo es, es un proyecto de persona que se realizará en el tiempo, un estadío más desarrollado que el óvulo y el espermatozoide, algo más que el glomérulo primigenio que es la unión de ambos. Cada dia que pasa será menos celulas y más feto, y cuando nazca más bebe y cada dia más persona, Esa es la secuencia. Un feto no es ni loquens ni rationale. Son dos caracteristicas del ser humano en su plenitud y un feto carece de ellas*

¿Por qué no se puede abortar un día antes de salir de cuentas? ¿y dos días antes? ¿y tres?... ¿Cómo determina usted el límite exacto en el que es lícito el aborto o simplemente está asesinando?... mientras ese límite no se puede establecer con claridad, el aborto es simplemente matar, y es jugar a la ruleta rusa con una vida que no te pertenece.
*
Lo establece la legalidad acordada por el Derecho. Entre la prohibicion absoluta y el infanticidio, es un término pactado. El aborto es matar un feto sí. El aborto pertenece necesariamente a la vida de la madre, y si ella no quiere seguir alimentando lo que lleva dentro, tiene todo mi respeto y bendición. Yo no soy nadie ni usted para obligarla a seguir la gestación.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (18 Mar 2022)

@Fausto1880, post: 39713359, member: 19149"]
Falacia del hombre de paja.

Habla por ti.

Tú prefieres tener la facultad de matar a tus hijos. Impunemente. Gratis a ser posible.

Sois muchas, cierto. En esta generación, porque no pasaréis vuestra criminal tendencia a los que nos sigan.

*La tendencia se regenera por si sóla obviamente lo quiera usted o no. El Darwin no opera, pues todos los partidarios nacimos de mujer que no quiso abortar, lo cual no signifia que fuera contraria al aborto tampoco.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Biluao (18 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> No, no lo haría.
> 
> *Sí lo haria porque su intransigencia al impedirme abortar nos conduciria a un conflicto interpersonal y sería o usted o yo*
> 
> ...





*"El feto no es persona, no puede opinar, por eso juridicamente se permite que su vida no passe más allá de las semanas que está estipulado. Es racional, es legal, es lógico y es ético."*
_
*Que sea legal, no quiere decir que sea ético. "Estipulado" no quiere decir tampoco nada. Estipular, se puede estipular cualquier cosa. ¿Estipulado por quién? ¿en base a qué?... Que el feto no puede opinar, es obvio. Un niño de dos años, tampoco...incluso mayores ¿y?... Abortar, sigue siendo matar.*_

*"No lo es, es un proyecto de persona que se realizará en el tiempo, un estadío más desarrollado que el óvulo y el espermatozoide, algo más que el glomérulo primigenio que es la unión de ambos. Cada dia que pasa será menos celulas y más feto, y cuando nazca más bebe y cada dia más persona, Esa es la secuencia. Un feto no es ni loquens ni rationale. Son dos caracteristicas del ser humano en su plenitud y un feto carece de ellas"

En cuanto hay embrión, hay vida, te guste o no. Todo lo demás son autojustificaciones de por qué es más cómodo quitártelo de enmedio.

"Lo establece la legalidad acordada por el Derecho. Entre la prohibicion absoluta y el infanticidio, es un término pactado. El aborto es matar un feto sí. El aborto pertenece necesariamente a la vida de la madre, y si ella no quiere seguir alimentando lo que lleva dentro, tiene todo mi respeto y bendición. Yo no soy nadie ni usted para obligarla a seguir la gestación."*

_*También se puede pactar la pena de muerte, y sigue estando mal. Y no, no pertenece necesariamente a la vida de la madre como dices, igual que un niño nacido, tampoco pertenece a sus padres, aunque su manutención dependa de ellos. Yo no soy nadie para obligarla a seguir la gestación como bien dices, igual que no soy nadie para obligar a Putin a parar la guerra, pero sí soy alguien para recordarles que matar sigue estando mal.*_


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (18 Mar 2022)

@Biluao
También se puede pactar la pena de muerte, y sigue estando mal. Y no, no pertenece necesariamente a la vida de la madre como dices, igual que un niño nacido, tampoco pertenece a sus padres, aunque su manutención dependa de ellos.

*Se puede pactar, y es malo según usted, segun un americano medio de cualquiera de los 27 estados Alabama, Arizona, Arkansas, California, Florida, Georgia, Idaho, Indiana, Kansas, Kentucky; Luisiana, Misisipi, Misuri, Montana, Nebraska, Nevada, Carolina del Norte, Ohio, Oklahoma, Oregón, Pensilvania, Carolina del Sur, Dakota del Sur, Tennessee, Texas, Utah y Wyoming está bien y es por tanto bueno. . Sí depende de la vida de la madre es así biológicamente y lo es también jurídicamente hasta las 14 semanas. Y para mí lo es siempre y en cualquier caso, en mi fuero interno *


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Asesinar a tu hijo es moderno y progresista?.
> 
> *El aborto es algo tan natural como la vida misma y una constante en las personas y las culturas. Hasta en la misma naturaleza exi*ste el infantiicidio.
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]
Lo que es una constante en toda cultura de todo tiempo y lugar es la veneración de la maternidad y de la fertilidad, ignorante. El aborto es una degeneración inculcada en sociedades a extinguir. Y sí, vuestra vida es comer pollas, lo dejas claro.

Pero lo que más "gracia" me hace es la falacia de la naturaleza, concepto masón para justificar cualquier disparate, saco en el que cabe cualquier cosa. Si se da en la naturaleza ya está bien, lo podemos hacer. Mire, los lemmings se suicidan en masa tirandose por un barranco, lo mismo podríais hacer todas las aborteras progres...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (18 Mar 2022)

@Billy Ray, post: 39747697, member: 21670"]
[/QUOTE]
Lo que es una constante en toda cultura de todo tiempo y lugar es la veneración de la maternidad y de la fertilidad, ignorante.

*Se veneran muchas cosas de todo tipo. P.ej. las faloforias en Grecia o en Japón. La humanidad aprovecha lo que sea para venerar y hacerse unas fallas. Nada malo hay en ello.*

El aborto es una degeneración inculcada en sociedades a extinguir. Y sí, vuestra vida es comer pollas, lo dejas claro.

*El aborto ha existido, existe y existirá. Tal vez si la técnica progresa será innecesario y casi inexistente. Si en su vida no contempla el sexo oral como modalidad, es su problema en el que no quiero entrar ni me interesa. Por tanto análogamente le invito y animo a que no se preocupe por la mía. El argumento de denigrar el sexo oral lo estigmatiza en su fanatismo y cerrazón mental, y le resta cualquier atisbo de razón a su argumentario.  *

Pero lo que más "gracia" me hace es la falacia de la naturaleza, concepto masón para justificar cualquier disparate, saco en el que cabe cualquier cosa.

*No busque donde no hay. Sujetos como usted utilizan cuando quieren al naturaleza para justificarse, pero cuando no les interesa o no le salen los argumentos, se rechaza la naturaleza.*

Si se da en la naturaleza ya está bien, lo podemos hacer. Mire, los lemmings se suicidan en masa tirandose por un barranco, lo mismo podríais hacer todas las aborteras progres...

*Lo dicho. En la naturaleza está todo. en la humanidad también. Ahí tiene ciertas sectas heterodoxocristianas que optaron por la via lemmings*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## 917 (18 Mar 2022)

La sociedad sigue marchando y Burbuja sigue en el Siglo XIX en este y otros muchos temas....


----------



## kronopio (18 Mar 2022)

917 dijo:


> La sociedad sigue marchando y Burbuja sigue en el Siglo XIX en este y otros muchos temas....



Sigue marchando hacia el abismo y la autodestrucción.

En cuanto a lo segundo,es lo mejor que se podría decir del foro,incluso puedes tirar más atrás.Hoy en día no solo nos esclavizan con el eufemismo "libertad",sino que despojan a las personas de su dignidad humana vendiendo libertades para que puedan decidir matarse ellos mismos,para que puedan matar a sus hijos,para que puedan autoproclamarse hombres siendo mujeres,o viceversa...

Es la guerra contra el ser humano.



Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alejandrino (18 Mar 2022)

Los antiabortistas "provida" están en contra del derecho al aborto, pero luego son los primeros que avalan el liarse a pegar tiros a los rusos o vender armas a países en conflicto, pura hipocresía al más puro estilo cristiano.


----------



## Sievert (18 Mar 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *Yo machaco con mi verdad y mi sensibilidad mientras usted plantea absurdos como preguntarle al feto por si quiere vivir. El feto no es persona al no ser sujeto rationale ni locuens. Es obvio.*



Así, de un plumazo, declara lícito cargarse a cualquier anciano con alzheimer, porque estos tampoco son persona al no ser un "*sujeto rationale ni locuens". *Si este individuo no es un admirador de Hitler, le falta poquísimo.


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Mar 2022)

#EstadodeAlarma #España #Actualidad 
Manifestacion SI a la vida​

• 27 mar 2022

*Estado de Alarma Oficial*

No olviden registrarse en nuestra nueva televisión sin censura, en EDATV.COM


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## tocafa (10 Abr 2022)

Si el aborto no es asesinato el canibalismo es gastronomía.

Dentro de unas décadas,... más incluso, la gente alucinará con que se pudiera matar a niños inocentes.

Pero aquí lo que subyace es el acabar con la familia occidental para importar moronegrada sin Cociente Intelectual para poderlos manipular mejor. Ya es sumisa y manipulable la población blanca en occidente, así que imaginad cuando se mezcle con moronegrada.


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Abr 2022)

Oklahoma prohíbe el aborto excepto en casos de peligro para la madre



Tons of Fear dijo:


> Oklahoma Outlaws Non-Medically Necessary Abortion
> 
> 
> Oklahoma Governor Kevin Stitt has signed into law banning abortion except when the mother's life is in danger.
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## skan (15 Abr 2022)

Defienden que no se asesinen bebés.


----------



## t_chip (15 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues sí, como lo oís, todos los dias ganándose los votos de los españoles, claro que sí. El dedo yy la luna y tal.....
> 
> No entienden que los españoles y españolas preferimos abortaar antes de que sean carne de cañon de la OTAN
> 
> ...



?Esto no es una democracia, payasa?
!Pues VOX hace lo que le pasa por los cojones, y si no te gusta te aguantas!


Más allá de que esté o no de acuerdo con todos y cada uno de los postulados de VOX, cosa imposible incluso para los que lo dirigen, porque un partido es una suma de voluntades, VOX tiene una virtud innegable que hace que vaya a tener mi voto garantizado por muuuuuchos años :

!!NO GUSTA A LOS PROGREMIERDAS NI A LOS COMUNISTAS ASESINOS DE MASAS!!


Así que, salvo que yo sorprenda en persona (por los mass mierdas no vale, que sois todos basura) al mismísimo Santiago Abascal comiéndose un niño crudo, le pienso seguir votando.

!Y ojo, que si el niño está cocinado, que no sufriría, o es hijo de un rojo, TAMBIEN LE VOTO!




Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Abr 2022)

@t_chip, post: 40206904, member: 18928"]
?Esto no es una democracia, payasa?
!Pues VOX hace lo que le pasa por los cojones, y si no te gusta te aguantas!

*Si lo es aunque no te guste, clown. Y en las democracias se preconiza la libertad individual. Pero además hay derechos y obligaciones, también para los hezcopeterosgitanotorerosapuñaladoresdetoros, ergo no podéis hacer lo que se os pase por los cojones porque eso no está permitido para nadie*


Más allá de que esté o no de acuerdo con todos y cada uno de los postulados de VOX, cosa imposible incluso para los que lo dirigen, porque un partido es una suma de voluntades, VOX tiene una virtud innegable que hace que vaya a tener mi voto garantizado por muuuuuchos años :
!!NO GUSTA A LOS PROGREMIERDAS NI A LOS COMUNISTAS ASESINOS DE MASAS!!

*Es una razón de enorme peso, sin duda, que demuestra su lúcida inteligencia*

Así que, salvo que yo sorprenda en persona (por los mass mierdas no vale, que sois todos basura) al mismísimo Santiago Abascal comiéndose un niño crudo, le pienso seguir votando.

!Y ojo, que si el niño está cocinado, que no sufriría, o es hijo de un rojo, TAMBIEN LE VOTO!

*Hace muy bien y es consecuente con una horda antropofagica surgida de lo mas profundo de las cavernas  *


Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk
[/QUOTE]


----------



## feldene flash (15 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el problema? ¿Pegan a la chavala que aborta? ¿La escupen? ¿La insultan?




que podian estar en su cata trabajando o cuidando niños , eso que tanto les gustan , que se vayan a algun barrio pobre a atenderlos , lo que hacen en las puertas de las clinicas es dar asco a niveles brutales


----------



## skan (16 Abr 2022)

Hospitales en los que se asesinan bebés


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Abr 2022)

#inocentes #documental
El conmovedor inicio del documental Inocentes​

29 dic 2021

*El Toro TV*

↘ Si quieres ver el documental completo de Inocentes del 28/12/21 pincha aquí:
https://eltorotv.com/programas/especi...

↘ Para ver todos los programas completos visita nuestra web ↙
✔ https://eltorotv.com/programas

SUSCRÍBETE a nuestro canal para obtener la mejor información
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2T6... 

Y DESCRUBRE MÁS en https://eltorotv.com/

Y en nuestras redes sociales:
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/gatoalagua/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/Gato_directo
Instagram: @eltoro.tv


----------



## KUTRONIO (16 Abr 2022)

Hoy en día para ser un transgresor hay que ir contra el aborto, el aprendizaje de lenguas regionales españolas de caracter minoritario y rural

¡Qué tiempos aquellos en los que para ir de eso tenías que ser de izqueirdas!¿Verdad?


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Abr 2022)

#EstadodeAlarma #España #Actualidad 
Reportaje; Así trabaja un refugio provida 
frente a una clínica abortista; con Miriam Peguero​

• 28 abr 2022

*Estado de Alarma Oficial*

No olviden registrarse en nuestra nueva televisión sin censura, en EDATV.COM


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (29 Abr 2022)

laresial dijo:


> En España se puede matar a los hijos en el vientre materno hasta los 9 meses por "problemas psicológicos".
> Esto es lo que los homicidas criminales llaman "libertad", a matar bebes.



Si aceptamos el argumento de que un feto es un ser humano de pleno derecho, y por lo tanto el aborto seria un asesinato, entonces deberia serlo tambien en caso de embarazo por violacion, en caso de malformaciones graves del feto, o en caso incluso de peligro de vida para la madre.


----------



## ciberecovero (5 May 2022)

BOOOOOOM El Supremo de EEUU declarará Inconstitucional el derecho al aborto !!! Las feminazis a parir !!! Feto = ser humano nonato !!! BOOOOOOM



Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>


----------



## ciberecovero (18 May 2022)

Convocan una gran manifestación en Madrid el 26 de junio por la vida, ante la ofensiva del gobierno



Lefri dijo:


> El movimiento provida convoca una manifestación por la vida y la dignidad el 26 de junio en Madrid
> 
> 
> La sociedad civil se moviliza ante la nueva ley del aborto del Gobierno
> ...


----------



## fredesvindo (18 May 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues sí, como lo oís, todos los dias ganándose los votos de los españoles, claro que sí. El dedo yy la luna y tal.....
> 
> No entienden que los españoles y españolas preferimos abortaar antes de que sean carne de cañon de la OTAN
> 
> ...



Y que malo tiene, no se puede rezar?

Tú saliste con el feto en la mano y el cordón en la boca, só guarra.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (18 May 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Y que malo tiene, no se puede rezar?
> 
> Tú saliste con el feto en la mano y el cordón en la boca, só guarra.



El problema de los peperos es que necesitáis esclavos para que lamepenes como tú puedan seguir robando como Ayuso&family y almeida&family, en la más rancia tradición. Si hubiéseis sido abortados no tendríamos que presenciar tan miserable y bochornoso espèctáculo


----------



## fredesvindo (18 May 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El problema de los peperos es que necesitáis esclavos para que lamepenes como tú puedan seguir robando como Ayuso&family y almeida&family, en la más rancia tradición. Si hubiéseis sido abortados no tendríamos que presenciar tan miserable y bochornoso espèctáculo



Si hubieran abortado tantas madres seguro que tu no existiría mierda


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (18 May 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Si hubieran abortado tantas madres seguro que tu no existiría mierda



El problema no es que yo exista o no. El problema es que un despojo como tú sí existe porque no te abortaron y ello es motivo de congoja y aflicción para todos. ¿Has entendido entonces la bondad del aborto, o hay que explicartelo con dibujos y mas de una vez.?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (18 May 2022)

Entonces es menester "redirigir" a esos "grupos de coacción y reacción" hacia centros de estétiica  , mejor aún si estan situados en pleno barrio de Salamanca, para matar dos pájaros de un tiro por aquello que "es mas _fácil_ es que un _camello pase por el ojo de una aguja_ que el que un rico entre en el reino de Dios.” (Mateo 19:24.)


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Jun 2022)

El Grito Silencioso Documental COMPLETO​

• 15 ene 2018

*Patrick Yarborough*

Video sobre el aborto, con imágenes del acto. La explicación corre a cargo del Dr. Bernard.Nathanson, que fue durante años el Rey del aborto en Estados Unidos (duración 27). En 1969.

Documental muy explicito de como se realiza un aborto, no apto para personas sensibles.

El dr.Nathason asombro al mundo con el documental titulado el grito del silencioso,donde por primera vez se revelan las imagenes de una criatura que en elvientre de su madre resiste los embates.

El aborto visto desde el punto de vista de la víctima.


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jun 2022)

​

*hace 7 horas*
Dando Caña | Especial Manifestación a Favor de la Vida | 26/06/22 | Programa Completo

 *El Toro TV*

↘ Si quieres ver los programas completos visita nuestra web ↙
✔ Programas - El Toro TV


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## Ancient Warrior (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## cortoplacista (27 Jun 2022)

No seré yo quien me ponga a rezar, pero admiro los cojones para hacerlo en el estado actual de cosas y defiendo la libertad de quien lo hace muy por encima de los ofendiditos progres de mierda que se escandalizan cuando alguien opina distinto.


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## Eric Finch (28 Jun 2022)

¿No rezan los putos _innigrantes_ delincuentes ilegales también?


----------



## Godofredo1099 (28 Jun 2022)

El Doctor Poveda por ej lleva manifestándose frente a los genocidas de la Clínica Dator desde 1988, 34 años de lucha intentando salvar vidas...identificado varias veces por la policía y detenido injustamente.
A mi lejos de parecerme un desdoro o un motivo de mofa me parece algo muy loable, máxime cuando tenemos 100.000 abortos al año y llevamos con la natalidad contraída desde 2016.


----------



## octopodiforme (28 Jun 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> A mi lejos de parecerme un desdoro o un motivo de mofa me parece algo muy loable, máxime cuando tenemos 100.000 abortos al año y llevamos con la natalidad contraída desde 2016.



Los embarazos de los demás no nos conciernen. La atención ha de prestarse en nuestros asuntos.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (28 Jun 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Los embarazos de los demás no nos conciernen. La atención ha de prestarse en nuestros asuntos.



Nos conciernen desde el momento en el que formamos parte de una estructura social y vivimos en una comunidad organizada política y económicamente. No preocuparse por ello es ser un idiota en el sentido aristotélico del término.
El descenso de la natalidad nos lleva a una paulatina Pero implacable y sombría sustitución poblacional que generará conflictos de carácter étnico y religioso a corto-medio plazo, a una inviabilidad del tan cacareado sistema de pensiones o del educativo (hay municipios que languidecen y donde se cierran ya escuelas e institutos así como hospitales materno infantiles, con el grave perjuicio que eso le causa a sus habitantes y a los profesionales despedidos que trabajaban alli) , etc. y a una despoblación de provincias enteras (en Asturias y la Rioja hay censados más perros que niños pequeños) que acabarán quedándose baldias mientras nos hacinamos todos en grandes ciudades hipercontaminadas, insalubres y pestilentes.
Los niños de hoy son los hombres del mañana, los abortos de hoy serán los problemas de mañana... Cosa que algunos de vosotros, amparados en falsos derechos que atentan contra la dignidad humana (el nasciturus tiene unos derechos inherentes por su mera condición de s Humano que le negáis) y contra el futuro de la nación (sin españoles no hay España) , os negais a ver por puro sectarismo ideológico.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

No sé quién me da más asco, los rojazos, los sidadanos o los esmegmaos


----------



## octopodiforme (28 Jun 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Nos conciernen desde el momento en el que formamos parte de una estructura social y vivimos en una comunidad organizada política y económicamente. No preocuparse por ello es ser un idiota en el sentido aristotélico del término.



El rollo colectivista.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (28 Jun 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> El rollo colectivista.



El rollo individualista es lo que te ciega a ti, memo, que eres memo.


----------



## octopodiforme (28 Jun 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> El rollo individualista es lo que te ciega a ti, memo, que eres memo.



Godofredo, háblanos del bien común.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (28 Jun 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Godofredo, háblanos del bien común.



Que pena que no hubiesen hecho hamburguesa de feto contigo en lugar de darte a luz... Lo que nos habríamos ahorrado en educación, sanidad y paguitas por oligofrenia...


----------



## laresial (28 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues sí, como lo oís, todos los dias ganándose los votos de los españoles, claro que sí. El dedo yy la luna y tal.....
> 
> No entienden que los españoles y españolas preferimos abortaar antes de que sean carne de cañon de la OTAN
> 
> ...



Me parece muy bien que la gente rece para que los homicidas que hacen abortos se lo piensen, o al menos sus madres antes de matar a sus hijos.
De hecho el aborto debe ser considerado un homicidio, como lo que es, y ser perseguido a sus practicantes y los que los ejecutan, para luego vender sus órganos como un acto "solidario" y liberal.

Aborto=homicidio.

Que sea o no Vox quien reza y proteste, es lo de menos, pero es gloria para Vox hacerlo.

Quien mata a su hijo, no merece respeto y si castigo.


Spoiler: Pobre ser humano, eliminado por la libertad de "elegir", abortado.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (29 Jun 2022)

@laresial, post: 41291319, member: 29727"]
Me parece muy bien que la gente rece para que los homicidas que hacen abortos se lo piensen, o al menos sus madres antes de matar a sus hijos.

*A mi también me parece bien que recen, pero me parece mal que lo hagan e en espacio público inadecuado porque lo juicioso en cualquier rezo es hacerlo en los lugares de culto, porque de lo contrario faltan al debido respeto de las personas que no comulgan con sus creencias, que son intimidadas por ende. Inadecuado también perder el tiempo cuando lo podrían invertir en cuidar ancianos y enfermos. En definitiva es un flagrante acto de publicidad y esnobismo*

De hecho el aborto debe ser considerado un homicidio, como lo que es, y ser perseguido a sus practicantes y los que los ejecutan, para luego vender sus órganos como un acto "solidario" y liberal.

*El aborto en nuestra legislación y otras muchas NO está considerado un homicidio. Francia incluso lo quiere blindar como un Derecho inalienable. Por tanto en un mundo de libertad , el peligro son los que como usted coartar los derechos básicos, contra quienes, echando un vistazo histórico de sus abusos, si estaría justificada su eliminacion y regalar sus órganos para paliar, en alguna medidalos grandes delitos de lesa humanidad cometidos por su fanatismo e intolerancia.*

Aborto=homicidio.

Que sea o no Vox quien reza y proteste, es lo de menos, pero es gloria para Vox hacerlo.

*Yo más bien diría vanagloria*

Quien mata a su hijo, no merece respeto y si castigo.

*Quien no respeta a su semejante es realmente el merecedor del máximo de los castigos*


Spoiler: Pobre ser humano, eliminado por la libertad de "elegir", abortado.











[/QUOTE]


----------



## laresial (29 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @laresial, post: 41291319, member: 29727"]
> Me parece muy bien que la gente rece para que los homicidas que hacen abortos se lo piensen, o al menos sus madres antes de matar a sus hijos.
> 
> *A mi también me parece bien que recen, pero me parece mal que lo hagan e en espacio público inadecuado porque lo juicioso en cualquier rezo es hacerlo en los lugares de culto, porque de lo contrario faltan al debido respeto de las personas que no comulgan con sus creencias, que son intimidadas por ende. Inadecuado también perder el tiempo cuando lo podrían invertir en cuidar ancianos y enfermos. En definitiva es un flagrante acto de publicidad y esnobismo*
> ...



[/QUOTE]

Es usted el ejemplo de abogar en favor de el homicidio en base a los "derechos básicos".
Así que matar a un ser humano es un derecho básico.

Cinismo y falsedad se puede resumir muy bien en su escrito.
La locura organizada.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (29 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues sí, como lo oís, todos los dias ganándose los votos de los españoles, claro que sí. El dedo yy la luna y tal.....
> 
> No entienden que los españoles y españolas preferimos abortaar antes de que sean carne de cañon de la OTAN
> 
> ...



Españoles y Españolas
Gilipolles y Gilipollas es lo que eres, anda a fregopastar.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (29 Jun 2022)

Es usted el ejemplo de abogar en favor de el homicidio en base a los "derechos básicos".
Así que matar a un ser humano es un derecho básico.

*Craso error. El feto por razones obvias no es considerado "ser humano de pleno Derecho" en nuestras legislaciones.Los seres humanos no nacidos, no tienen ese derecho básico, entre otras razones, al no poder ser autonomo fuera del cuerpo de la progenitora, la cual si es un seer humano de pleno derecho, entre los cuales está el deshacerse del feto no deseado*

Cinismo y falsedad se puede resumir muy bien en su escrito.

*Totalitarismo , fanatismo e irrespetuosidad hacia los que piensan y sienten diferente.*

La locura organizada.

*La de los Savanarola y Torquemadas de turno. A extinguir esperemos y hoy por hoy en minoría*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## laresial (29 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Es usted el ejemplo de abogar en favor de el homicidio en base a los "derechos básicos".
> Así que matar a un ser humano es un derecho básico.
> 
> *Craso error. Los seres humanos no nacidos, no tienen ese derecho básico, entre otras razones, al no poder ser autonomo fuera del cuerpo de la progenitora, la cual si es un seer humano de pleno derecho, entre los cuales está el deshacerse del feto no deseado*
> ...



[/QUOTE]

Sigues haciendo lo mismo, justificar que matar seres humanos, en este caso en el vientre de su madre, está bien. Por que usted no le da derechos.
Le recuerdo, cosa que usted se olvida como un buen homicida, que el nasciturus es un bien protegido en la Constitución Española.
Si es que es usted española, por que es una vergüenza para España que lo fuera.
El feto no deseado, para usted, es un ser humano no deseado que quiere matar.

Los que piensan diferente me parece congruente, cinismo y falsedad es quien dice que matar seres humanos no nacidos es un derecho básico.
A extinguir estamos mientras haya gente como usted abogando por matar seres humanos en el vientre de su madre. QUE ES SU HIJO. MATAR AL HIJO NO ES UN DERECHO BÁSICO.

EL ser humano no nacido o NASCITURUS ante la CONSTITUCIÓN ESPAÑOLA.
(Se lo pongo por escrito, aunque a alguien que quiere matar seres humanos en el vientre de su madre, le da igual la ley)

Estudio jurisprudencial sobre la protección del nasciturus en España. - IUSTITIAE SACERDOS
_I.- Jurisprudencia constitucional sobre *la defensa de la vida del nasciturus *
Conforme a la *Jurisprudencia del Tribunal Constitucional dictada en sus Sentencias de 16 de abril de 198*5 ( Ref. 53/1985) y 3 de junio de 1985 (Ref. 70/1985) en el recurso de inconstitucionalidad 800/1983, interpuesto por D. José María Ruiz Gallardón, comisionado por 54 diputados de las Cortes Generales contra el texto definitivo del Proyecto de Ley Orgánica de reforma del artículo 417 bis del Código Penal y en el recurso de amparo promovido por diversas recurrentes contra la sentencia dictada por la Sala Segunda del Tribunal Supremo de 11 de octubre de 1983, en causa seguida por delito de aborto, cabe establecer los siguientes afirmaciones :
1º.- *La vida del nasciturus entendido como “tertium” existencialmente distinto de la madre, es un bien constitucionalmente protegido. El Estado tiene la obligación de garantizar la vida, incluida la del “nasciturus”* . Dicha protección implica la asunción por el Estado de una doble actuación positiva:
a) la de abstenerse de interrumpir u obstaculizar el proceso natural de gestación,
b) la de *establecer un sistema legal para la defensa de la vida* que suponga su protección efectiva...._



Matar a un ser humano, no es un derecho básico, y jamás lo será.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (29 Jun 2022)

@laresial, post: 41309281, member: 29727"]
[/QUOTE]

Sigues haciendo lo mismo, justificar que matar seres humanos, en este caso en el vientre de su madre, está bien. Por que usted no le da derechos.
*
Justifico los derechos de la madre, sujeto de Derecho, frente a los de un proyecto de futuro ser humanos de pocas semanas, con menos nivel de "conciencia" o "sensibilidad "por tanto que una mascota domestica*

Le recuerdo, cosa que usted se olvida como un buen homicida, que el nasciturus es un bien protegido en la Constitución Española.

*La Constitución será lo que quieran sus ciudadanos. en todo caso no lo está completamente has ta pasadas las semanas preceptiva. yo personalmente seria partidario de no ser un bien protegido hasta su nacimiento, sienod partidario incluso de la eugenesia, en el sentido de que siempre cabalmente se ha aplicado que si un niño padecia algun tipo de deficiencia fisica o psiquica no debería vivir, para evitar un mayor sufrimiento futuro entre otras razones. Esto debió de aplicarse siempre en todas aquellas circunstancias en que la gente vivia alejada de las formas sociales de vida y donde eran autárquicos y por tanto dependian de ellos mismos, siendo muy dificil sobrevivir con ciertas cargas,*

Si es que es usted española, por que es una vergüenza para España que lo fuera.

*Usted es una vergüenza sea español o extranjero, en cualquier caso. Una persona de bien debe respetar el pensamiento y la sensibilidad de los demás, de lo contrario hágase usted sarraceno para disfrutar del castigo de la manon de Dios dirigiendo su furia asesina hacia los demás*

El feto no deseado, para usted, es un ser humano no deseado que quiere matar.
*
Si le gusta verlo así, es así. El feto es dependiente de la vida de la madre y la madre no quiere albergar en su interior esa vida. Desde mi punto de vista, donde mi libertaad acaba donde empieza la de los demás, debo otorgar el derecho de vida o muerte sobre el ser que lleva en su interior*

Los que piensan diferente me parece congruente, cinismo y falsedad es quien dice que matar seres humanos no nacidos es un derecho básico.

*Es un derecho básico aplicado hacia quien es el portador de esa vida de ese feto. Es básico y fundamental*

A extinguir estamos mientras haya gente como usted abogando por matar seres humanos en el vientre de su madre.
*..
Lo dudu en un mundo superpoblado próximo a los 8.000.000.000 de seres humanos. Es una necesidad perentoria poner freno a la natalidad para salvar al mundo y a los futuros fetos si deseados. *
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Von Rudel (29 Jun 2022)

La ley del aborto es un crimen cuando nuestro país y nuestras autoctonas tienen la tasa de natalidad mas baja del mundo. Todo quien apoye esta ley, es un traidor a España y debe ser purgado.

Usa lo vieron venir y por eso ya estan en una campaña de revertimiento para evitar la extinción de su población.


Lo primero y siempre lo primero es España por encima de todo.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (29 Jun 2022)

@Von Rudel, post: 41310021, member: 43011"]
La ley del aborto es un crimen cuando nuestro país y nuestras autoctonas tienen la tasa de natalidad mas baja del mundo. Todo quien apoye esta ley, es un traidor a España y debe ser purgado.

*O sea que usted justifica la prohibicion apoyándose en argumentos de fanatismo nacionalista cuando a España le sobran ciudadanos para un país con un grave problema ecológico. Yo estimo que una españa con 25 millones seria mucho mas llevadero para el reparto de la poca riqueza, la contaminación y la desertización.*

Usa lo vieron venir y por eso ya estan en una campaña de revertimiento para evitar la extinción de su población.

*Pero si no dejan de crecer demograficamente, alma de cántaro*



Población históricaAñoPob.±%17903 929 214— 18005 236 631+33.3%18107 239 881+38.3%18209 638 453+33.1%183012 866 020+33.5%184017 069 453+32.7%185023 191 876+35.9%186031 443 321+35.6%187038 558 371+22.6%188049 371 340+28.0%189062 979 766+27.6%190076 212 168+21.0%191092 228 531+21.0%1920106 021 568+15.0%1930123 202 660+16.2%1940132 165 129+7.3%1950155 325 798+17.5%1960186 323 175+20.0%1970206 211 926+10.7%1980228 545 805+10.8%1990250 209 873+9.5%2000282 421 906+12.9%2010309 145 538+9.5%2020332 249 281+7.5%


Lo primero y siempre lo primero es España por encima de todo.

*Y el español lo último y siempre lo último por debajo de todo. Hay que joderse cuánto mamarracho fascista. Ustedes solo quieren españoles para llenar cunetas en cuanto nos "ponemos en el sitio"*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Von Rudel (29 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @Von Rudel, post: 41310021, member: 43011"]
> La ley del aborto es un crimen cuando nuestro país y nuestras autoctonas tienen la tasa de natalidad mas baja del mundo. Todo quien apoye esta ley, es un traidor a España y debe ser purgado.
> 
> *O sea que usted justifica la prohibicion apoyándose en argumentos de fanatismo nacionalista cuando a España le sobran ciudadanos para un país con un grave problema ecológico. Yo estimo que una españa con 25 millones seria mucho mas llevadero para el reparto de la poca riqueza, la contaminación y la desertización.*
> ...



[/QUOTE]


Ya esta el puto maltusiano de los cojones. Decian que los recursos se agotabanpor el siglo 18.


Suicidate tu si quieres pero el resto queremos vivir y tener muchos hijos que hereden nuestro platena.



Cuantos mas españoles y Europeos mas prosperidad para el planeta.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (29 Jun 2022)

Ya esta el puto maltusiano de los cojones. Decian que los recursos se agotabanpor el siglo 18.

*En el 1780 habia 791 millones, que vivian integrados en su medi ambiente, por lo hgenerl rural y apenas contaminaban, pues lo que cagaban volvia a los campos. Ahora somos 10 veces mas, consumimos como cosacos y contaminamos lo indecible, pues aire, agua y oceanos, todo lo está. no existe sostenibilidad a este ritmo y al final solo la guerra o las epidemias, o un desastre ecologico pondrán las cosas en su sutio*


Suicidate tu si quieres pero el resto queremos vivir y tener muchos hijos que hereden nuestro platena.

*Yo dejo vivir. Apliquense ustedes también en dejar vivir. Sus hijos estan heredando en la mayor parte de los casos una mierda pinchada en un palo. Eso los que hereden algo , el resto ni eso. De todas maneras si por eugenesia fuera no parece que sus genes merezcan descendencia a juzgar por sus poco juiciosas palabras*


Cuantos mas españoles y Europeos mas prosperidad para el planeta.


*JAJA, ESO SÍ RESULTA MUY GRACIOSOS VIENDO EL CÁRIZ DE LOS ACONTECIMIENTOS. Si su nivel dialéctico es el representativo de españoles y europeos, no me extraña que asi nos vaya .   *
[/QUOTE]


----------



## laresial (30 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @laresial, post: 41309281, member: 29727"]



Sigues haciendo lo mismo, justificar que matar seres humanos, en este caso en el vientre de su madre, está bien. Por que usted no le da derechos.

*Justifico los derechos de la madre, sujeto de Derecho, frente a los de un proyecto de futuro ser humanos de pocas semanas, con menos nivel de "conciencia" o "sensibilidad "por tanto que una mascota domestica*

Le recuerdo, cosa que usted se olvida como un buen homicida, que el nasciturus es un bien protegido en la Constitución Española.

*La Constitución será lo que quieran sus ciudadanos. en todo caso no lo está completamente has ta pasadas las semanas preceptiva. yo personalmente seria partidario de no ser un bien protegido hasta su nacimiento, sienod partidario incluso de la eugenesia, en el sentido de que siempre cabalmente se ha aplicado que si un niño padecia algun tipo de deficiencia fisica o psiquica no debería vivir, para evitar un mayor sufrimiento futuro entre otras razones. Esto debió de aplicarse siempre en todas aquellas circunstancias en que la gente vivia alejada de las formas sociales de vida y donde eran autárquicos y por tanto dependian de ellos mismos, siendo muy dificil sobrevivir con ciertas cargas,*

Si es que es usted española, por que es una vergüenza para España que lo fuera.

*Usted es una vergüenza sea español o extranjero, en cualquier caso. Una persona de bien debe respetar el pensamiento y la sensibilidad de los demás, de lo contrario hágase usted sarraceno para disfrutar del castigo de la manon de Dios dirigiendo su furia asesina hacia los demás*

El feto no deseado, para usted, es un ser humano no deseado que quiere matar.

*Si le gusta verlo así, es así. El feto es dependiente de la vida de la madre y la madre no quiere albergar en su interior esa vida. Desde mi punto de vista, donde mi libertaad acaba donde empieza la de los demás, debo otorgar el derecho de vida o muerte sobre el ser que lleva en su interior*

Los que piensan diferente me parece congruente, cinismo y falsedad es quien dice que matar seres humanos no nacidos es un derecho básico.

*Es un derecho básico aplicado hacia quien es el portador de esa vida de ese feto. Es básico y fundamental*

A extinguir estamos mientras haya gente como usted abogando por matar seres humanos en el vientre de su madre.
*..
Lo dudu en un mundo superpoblado próximo a los 8.000.000.000 de seres humanos. Es una necesidad perentoria poner freno a la natalidad para salvar al mundo y a los futuros fetos si deseados. *
[/QUOTE]
[/QUOTE]

Usted justifica matar seres humanos en el vientre de su madre contra la ley española que defiende al nasciturus. 
No es un derecho básico matar seres humanos el vientre de su madre, ¿qué necesidad tiene una madre de matar a su hijo?

El hijo debe ser protegido por su madre, si su madre mata a su hijo es una homicida.
Es básico y fundamental y no es un derecho de la madre, ni del padre, matar a el hijo ni a la madre.

Justificar el homicidio para que la Humanidad no siga creciendo, es igual que justificar que usted se tire por un balcón para que no siga creciendo la inflacción.

Usted justifica el homicidio, y yo que se salven seres humanos y se apoye a las madres a tener hijos.

Supongo que es la diferencia entre un homicida y alguien que ama la vida.

¿Por que odia tanto la vida?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (30 Jun 2022)

@laresial

Usted justifica matar seres humanos en el vientre de su madre contra la ley española que defiende al nasciturus. 
No es un derecho básico matar seres humanos el vientre de su madre, ¿qué necesidad tiene una madre de matar a su hijo?

*La constitución es un pacto social en un momento histórico determinado. como tal contempla su modificación como todos sabemos. A traves de un Real Decreto hoy también garantiza el aborto hasta las 14 e incluso 22 semana. Yo sería partidario de garantizar constitucionalmente el aborto y derogar la defensa del nasciturus, Los espartanos son un ejemplo.
La Constitucion tiene más de 40 años y necesita una modernizacion.
Los derechos son tambien un pacto social en cada momento histórico y el derecho al aborto debería figurar en la Constitución como quiere blindar Macron*

El hijo debe ser protegido por su madre, si su madre mata a su hijo es una homicida.
*
Es una abortista realmente. Pero si usted quiere manejar a su antojo los términos en su problema. Por ello queda claro que el homicidio es matar a una persona, algo que nunca se considera con el feto*

Es básico y fundamental y no es un derecho de la madre, ni del padre, matar a el hijo ni a la madre.

*Como hemos dicho si se contempla matar el feto. Se ha hecho toda la vida y también incluso el infanticidio.*

Justificar el homicidio para que la Humanidad no siga creciendo, es igual que justificar que usted se tire por un balcón para que no siga creciendo la inflacción.

*Es una medida complementaria naturalmente. Es mas apropiado hablar de anticoncepción. Pero está claro que sobramos y mas tarde o mas temprano , como vemos, las guerras, las epidemias o un desastre ecológico llamará a nuestra puerta y entonces sí se produciran millones de muertes de personas, por las que tal vez usted no arroje una lágrima como sí lo hace con los fetos*

Usted justifica el homicidio, y yo que se salven seres humanos y se apoye a las madres a tener hijos.

*Yo justifico la libertad de una madre para no continuar con su embarazo porque me parece un Derecho fundamental como dice Macron. Si usted no tiene nada mas que hacer de provecho no puedo hacer nada. Es su libertad inmiscuyéndose en la de los demás. Tenga cuidado.*

Supongo que es la diferencia entre un homicida y alguien que ama la vida.

*Yo amo la vida hasta donde es razonable amarla y amo la libertad del individuo frente a los Torquemadas de turno fanáticos de imponeer su pensamienbto y su sensibilidad*


¿Por que odia tanto la vida? 

N*o odio la vida, odio a los que quieren imponer su criterio sobre la vida.*


----------



## laresial (30 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @laresial
> 
> Usted justifica matar seres humanos en el vientre de su madre contra la ley española que defiende al nasciturus.
> No es un derecho básico matar seres humanos en el vientre de su madre, ¿Qué necesidad tiene una madre de matar a su hijo?
> ...



Por mucho que mientas, por que estás mintiendo continuamente, y lo sabes, mil mentiras no convierten una afirmación en verdad.
Lo que tú quieres, está claro, poder matar seres humanos en el vientre materno a tu voluntad, en virtud de un supuesto de superpoblación mundial. Supuesto por que no está probado, igual que el cambio climático, antes llamado calentamiento global. 
Es como decir, quiero que gane el Madrid, y para eso hay que matar seres humanos antes de que nazcan. Es mi derecho...

Ejemplo de tus mentiras.
_"_*Por ello queda claro que el homicidio es matar a una persona, algo que nunca se considera con el feto"*

Falsedad sobre falsedad
Homicidio es matar un hombre, un ser humano, no una persona.

Definición de vida humana en formación - Diccionario del español jurídico - RAE
_"Homicidio de, humano, Vida humana en formación
aborto del Nasciturus, espacio de tiempo que transcurre desde la anidación del óvulo fecundado en el útero de la madre hasta el nacimiento y que se proteje a través del delito del aborto."_

Homicidio, matar un ser humano.
El concepto de "persona", está ligado a las leyes, no a la condición de ser humano que empieza desde la fecundación del ovulo con el espermatozoide.

Un feto de un ser humano, es decir, el hijo de un ser humano, es un ser humano. El nasciturus. El que está por nacer.
Abortar un feto humano, es matar un ser humano.
Algo que SIEMPRE se considera con el feto humano.

Usted miente, casi todo el rato para engañar, no sé si a usted, pero evidentemente, a quien le lee, lo intenta.
No siga mintiendo, la mentira ennegrece el alma.

*Como hemos dicho si se contempla matar el feto. Se ha hecho toda la vida y también incluso el infanticidio.*

Lógica falsa de nuevo, ¿por que se empeña en mentir. Que se haya hecho delitos toda la vida, no justifica que estén bien y deban ser legalizados, ¿acaso debe ser legalizado la violación, la castración, el robo, mentir quizás?

Y vuelve usted a mentir.
¿Se da usted cuenta de que para justificar el aborto invoca como legitimo el infanticidio?

*Es una medida complementaria naturalmente. Es mas apropiado hablar de anticoncepción. Pero está claro que sobramos y mas tarde o mas temprano , como vemos, las guerras, las epidemias o un desastre ecológico llamará a nuestra puerta y entonces sí se produciran millones de muertes de personas, por las que tal vez usted no arroje una lágrima como sí lo hace con los fetos*

(*Es mas apropiado hablar de anticoncepción)*
1º El aborto no es una anticoncepción, el nasciturus, o feto humano, ya está concebido, por tanto no se impide que exista, el aborto es un homicidio, se le mata, por que existe y está vivo dentro de su madre, es su HIJO.

(* está claro que sobramos)*
2º No, no sobramos. Ni usted, ni yo ni nadie, todos podemos hacer grandes bienes, y es cierto, grandes males. Anímese y defienda la vida.

(*tal vez usted no arroje una lágrima como sí lo hace con los fetos)*
3º Yo lucho por que todos tengan la oportunidad de vivir, y lamento la muerte de la gente, por todo el bien que pudieron hacer, y no hicieron. Aunque la vida sea un valle de lágrimas, pocos son los que no quieren estar cinco minutos más a pan y chocolate.

*Yo justifico la libertad de una madre para no continuar con su embarazo porque me parece un Derecho fundamental como dice Macron. Si usted no tiene nada mas que hacer de provecho no puedo hacer nada. Es su libertad inmiscuyéndose en la de los demás. Tenga cuidado.*

Ya hemos demostrado que matar a un ser humano en el vientre de su madre, su hijo, no es un derecho, y menos un derecho fundamental como dice el genocida de Macrón. Que yo tenga o no tenga que hacer algo de provecho, no es un argumento. No existe la libertad de matar. Sino de luchar por la vida.

*Tenga cuidado.*

Cuidado deben tener los seres humanos de personas como usted que quieren matarlos, pero fíjese, son tan débiles e indefensos que no pueden tener ni siquiera cuidado. Cuidado deberían tener las madres de sus hijos y de enfermos y mortales pensamientos como usted escribe justificando la muerte de sus hijos como "anticoncepción"... Yo moriré cuando le parezca bien a Dios o a la divina providencia.

*Yo amo la vida hasta donde es razonable amarla y amo la libertad del individuo frente a los Torquemadas de turno fanáticos de imponeer su pensamienbto y su sensibilidad*

Apliquese el cuento, y luche por la vida de los no nacidos, son los más débiles, los que necesiten mayores cuidados, los más inocentes. Los que más necesitan ser amados. 

Si es ser un FANÁTICO es luchar por la vida de los seres humanos más débiles y desprotegidos, los fetos o seres humanos no nacidos, nasciturus.
Soy un fanático.

Y yo no impongo mi pensamiento y mi sensibilidad. Le expongo mis ideas. 
La verdad triunfará siempre. Yo no soy la verdad.

¿Por qué ese empeño en matar seres humanos no nacidos?
Los pasados errores no se pueden cambiar, lucha por los no nacidos de hoy.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (30 Jun 2022)

Ojalá la copropandi del floroc lanzándoles fetos abortados entre risas y chanzas


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (30 Jun 2022)

@laresial, post: 41321919, member: 29727"]
Por mucho que mientas, por que estás mintiendo continuamente, y lo sabes, mil mentiras no convierten una afirmación en verdad.

*Por favor cuide su vehemencia porque de lo contrario entraremos en un " y tú más" pues estot empezando a vislumbrar que el mentiroso realmente es usted*

Lo que tú quieres, está claro, poder matar seres humanos en el vientre materno a tu voluntad, en virtud de un supuesto de superpoblación mundial.

*Falso. Creo que tiene problemas para seguirme. El deshacerse del feto me parece un derecho inalienable de la persona, en virtud de que lo originado esn ese vientre no esta deseado por ella, por lo que quiere y desea deshacerse de esa materia creada por ella. Lo de la superpoblación es un aditamento secundario, aunque podría ser establecido como fundamental como lo estuvo en china hace algun tiempo*

Supuesto por que no está probado, igual que el cambio climático, antes llamado calentamiento global.

*¿? No sé de qué está hablando cuando dice probado*

Es como decir, quiero que gane el Madrid, y para eso hay que matar seres humanos antes de que nazcan. Es mi derecho...

*Me he percatado que es algo torpe para los ejemplos*

Ejemplo de tus mentiras.
*"Por ello queda claro que el homicidio es matar a una persona, algo que nunca se considera con el feto"

Parece ser que el que miente es usted cuando dice que lo recoge la Constitución DIGANOS el artículo, porque a poco que vayas al internet fíjese lo que me encuentro:



https://dialnet.unirioja.es/descarga/articulo/6056867.pdf


*
_Diversas teorías doctrinales han tratado de determinar la naturaleza jurídica de la protección
pero la doctrina mayoritaria sigue la “teoría de la situación de pendencia” 2 , esto es, al
concebido no se le concede personalidad jurídica (aptitud para ser titular de derechos y
obligaciones), en cuanto que la misma se adquiere por el nacimiento. Durante esta situación
de pendencia y hasta que se produzca el nacimiento, se le tiene por nacido para todos los
efectos que le sean favorables., es decir, todo aquello que comporte una adquisición de
derechos, aunque ineludiblemente dicho derecho pueda conllevar una carga o gravamen._

II. El artículo 29 como norma jurídica de reconocimiento de protección general
del nasciturus

_*En nuestro ordenamiento jurídico el concebido no nacido no tiene consideración de persona.*_

Efectivamente, el artículo 29 del Código Civil establece: _*“*_*El nacimiento determina la*
_*personalidad, pero el concebido se tiene por nacido para todos los efectos que le sean*
favorables, siempre que nazca con las condiciones que expresa el artículo siguiente”. El
artículo 30, dispone: “*La personalidad se adquiere en el momento del nacimiento con vida, *_

*Osea que usted encima habla sin tener ni puta idea del tema jurídicamente hablando o directamente es un MENTIROSO*

Falsedad sobre falsedad
Homicidio es matar un hombre, un ser humano, no una persona.

*FALSO. Continuamente está entrando en contradicciones manifiestas. Vea la definición de HOMICIDIO:*



_nombre masculino
Delito que consiste en matar a una persona sin que exista premeditación u otra circunstancia agravante._
*Abortar es matar un ser humano que en potenci puede devenir prsona, un proyecto de persona acaso

Código penal: art. 138*


_*El artículo 138 del Código Penal español las penas y agravantes del homicidio. Por norma general, el delito de homicidio se castiga con pena de prisión de 10 a 15 años.*_



> *El delito de homicidio consiste en la acción de matar a otra persona.*



*Por otra parte nadie trata al feto como persona. La persona es un nacido que ha adquirido personalidad interactuando con el medio y con otras personas, a través del lenguaje y la racionalidad, tiene una experiencia, una volición, una subjetividad manifiestas. una autonomia y una conciencia del yo que es capaz de transmitir a sus semejantes.*


Definición de vida humana en formación - Diccionario del español jurídico - RAE
_"Homicidio de, humano, Vida humana en formación
aborto del Nasciturus, espacio de tiempo que transcurre desde la anidación del óvulo fecundado en el útero de la madre hasta el nacimiento y que se proteje a través del delito del aborto."_

*Hay mucho de ideollogico en esa afirmación, pero no habla de persona, habla de ser humano. Ponga enlace como yo hago al dicciionario para ver el año, por si está obsoleto yo sólo encuentro en el RAE jurídico:
Delito consistente en dar muerte a otra persona, y por ende excluye el aborto como homicidio*


Homicidio, matar un ser humano.
El concepto de "persona", está ligado a las leyes, no a la condición de ser humano que empieza desde la fecundación del ovulo con el espermatozoide.

*A las Leyes, que no es poco, y a otros aspectos como la psicologia, la sociología, etc*

Un feto de un ser humano, es decir, el hijo de un ser humano, es un ser humano. El nasciturus. El que está por nacer.
Abortar un feto humano, es matar un ser humano.
Algo que SIEMPRE se considera con el feto humano.

*No hay ninguna duda que el feto es un ser humano, en cuanto que genéticamente es así, y es un proyecto de persona . Ello es obvio. No tengo ningún inconveniente en admitirlo. Peero admita usted que ha hecho un periplo caótico y contradictorio a lo largo de las definiciones, para desembarcar en lo obvio*

Usted miente, casi todo el rato para engañar, no sé si a usted, pero evidentemente, a quien le lee, lo intenta.
No siga mintiendo, la mentira ennegrece el alma.

*Ha quedado demostrada su impostura cuando dice que la Constitución ampara al nasciturus, así como que el feto es una persona. toda su argumentación hasta aqui, DESVIRTUADA. Su alma puede que no esté ennegrecida porque dudo que la tenga, pero su consciencia y juicio muy nublados desde leugo por esa quimera ideologica y fanática que sólo busca el odio hacia sus semejantes al no respetar su libertad y cinculcar sus derechos,

Su gran problema es que no es capaz de reconocer que si los que opinan como yo no usamos de la coercion para obligarles a abortar, ustedes tampoco deben usarla para obligarnos a nosostos a no abortar. Eloo sin perjuicio, de que si por el bien común pues estamos en un planeta común y limitado, si mañana se decretase la limitación de hijos, sería usted obligado a abortar de acuerdo a la legalidad vigente pues debe acatar lo que por bien de todos ha sido dictaminado.
Siempre yiene la posibilidad de hacerse un chete a lo Musk y colonizar nuevos planetas. Llámeme magnánimo. 

Como hemos dicho si se contempla matar el feto. Se ha hecho toda la vida y también incluso el infanticidio.*

Lógica falsa de nuevo, ¿por que se empeña en mentir. Que se haya hecho delitos toda la vida, no justifica que estén bien y deban ser legalizados,

*No he mentido porque usted reconoce que se ha ehcho toda la vida y presupone que yo he dicho que está bien, cuandp no está ni bien ni mal. sino que es así como tantas otras cosas, pura necesidad. Debe ser legalizado al objeto de que no esté proscrito. Si no está proscrito por la sociedad maquiavélica no hace falta legislarlo porque se hace y punto*

¿acaso debe ser legalizado la violación, la castración, el robo, mentir quizás?

*No deben ser legalizadas porque la inmensa mayoria pueden ser victimas de la violacion, la castracion y el robo. Es obvio
Sin embargo la mayoria de las mujeres pueden necesitar ejercer su derecho al aborto*

Y vuelve usted a mentir.
¿Se da usted cuenta de que para justificar el aborto invoca como legitimo el infanticidio?

*No mienta o no se equivoque. No es por justificar el avorto, sino que creo firmemente en que l infanticidio este reconocido como un derecho de los padres cuando el nacido presente taras genéticas manifiestas. en las sociedades tradicionales siempre fue así por razones de supervivencia y hoy por simple clemencia

Es una medida complementaria naturalmente. Es mas apropiado hablar de anticoncepción. Pero está claro que sobramos y mas tarde o mas temprano , como vemos, las guerras, las epidemias o un desastre ecológico llamará a nuestra puerta y entonces sí se produciran millones de muertes de personas, por las que tal vez usted no arroje una lágrima como sí lo hace con los fetos*

(*Es mas apropiado hablar de anticoncepción)*
1º El aborto no es una anticoncepción, el nasciturus, o feto humano, ya está concebido, por tanto no se impide que exista, el aborto es un homicidio, se le mata, por que existe y está vivo dentro de su madre, es su HIJO.

*El aborto es una medida retardadamente anticonceptiva o en diferido  *

(* está claro que sobramos)*
2º No, no sobramos. Ni usted, ni yo ni nadie, todos podemos hacer grandes bienes, y es cierto, grandes males. Anímese y defienda la vida.

*Yo defiendo la vida en los términos en los que deseo hacerlo. Y probablemente más que usted. Y tal vez se lo demostraré*

(*tal vez usted no arroje una lágrima como sí lo hace con los fetos)


Yo justifico la libertad de una madre para no continuar con su embarazo porque me parece un Derecho fundamental como dice Macron. Si usted no tiene nada mas que hacer de provecho no puedo hacer nada. Es su libertad inmiscuyéndose en la de los demás. Tenga cuidado.*

Ya hemos demostrado que matar a un ser humano en el vientre de su madre, su hijo, no es un derecho,

*Si es un Derecho recogido en Real Decreto por el que se garantiza la interrupción del embarazo*

y menos un derecho fundamental como dice el genocida de Macrón.

*Es nuestra opinión frente a la suya. Ruegole evite los calificativos despectivos hacia los que no comparten su sensibilidad e ideología. El respeto al otro es la base de la convivencia sana y en paz.*

Que yo tenga o no tenga que hacer algo de provecho, no es un argumento. No existe la libertad de matar. Sino de luchar por la vida.

*Existe la libertad del individuo que no es ni de vida ni de muerte, sino que decide en su contexto y dentro de lo cabal el destino a tomar

Tenga cuidado.*

Cuidado deben tener los seres humanos de personas como usted que quieren matarlos, pero fíjese, son tan débiles e indefensos que no pueden tener ni siquiera cuidado. Cuidado deberían tener las madres de sus hijos y de enfermos y mortales pensamientos como usted escribe justificando la muerte de sus hijos como "anticoncepción"... Yo moriré cuando le parezca bien a Dios o a la divina providencia.

*Ha introducido el sesgo ideológico. Por encima de tantos Dioses está el debido respeto y la convivencia entre las personas. Si no lo acepta de esta manera entonces se está contradiciendo en los párrafos anteriores porquq al anteponer a la vida de los demás, dioses y creencias usted se está convirtiendo en un Torquemada, en un fundamentalista dispuesto a acabar con la vida de los que piensan y sienten contrariamente a usted. Usted es un vendedor de humo y odio.

Yo amo la vida hasta donde es razonable amarla y amo la libertad del individuo frente a los Torquemadas de turno fanáticos de imponeer su pensamienbto y su sensibilidad*


Si es ser un FANÁTICO es luchar por la vida de los seres humanos más débiles y desprotegidos, los fetos o seres humanos no nacidos, nasciturus.
Soy un fanático.

*Eso ya ha quedado claro. Ahora sólo falta discutir el precio*

Y yo no impongo mi pensamiento y mi sensibilidad. Le expongo mis ideas.
La verdad triunfará siempre. Yo no soy la verdad.

*La verdad,, no los fundamentalismos de cualquier especie y el fanatismo que reconoce propios., y que QUIERE imponer, que se le nota. porque de lo contrario no habría qué discutir. Usted su camino y yo el mio*

¿Por qué ese empeño en matar seres humanos no nacidos?

*El empeño consiste en admitir la voluntad de las personas que quieren y desean ejercer la interrupción del embarazo. ¿lo entiende? Es sencillo.*

Los pasados errores no se pueden cambiar, lucha por los no nacidos de hoy.

*Hay docenas de cosas mas nobles por las que luchar que por la de contrariar la voluntad de sus semejantes en un tema tan íntimo y personal.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## laresial (1 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @laresial, post: 41321919, member: 29727"]
> Por mucho que mientas, por que estás mintiendo continuamente, y lo sabes, mil mentiras no convierten una afirmación en verdad.
> 
> *Por favor cuide su vehemencia porque de lo contrario entraremos en un " y tú más" pues estot empezando a vislumbrar que el mentiroso realmente es usted*
> ...




Bueno, no se por donde empezar.

Primero habría que saber si es usted una persona, creo que es usted un robot.
La razón para considerar que es usted un robot, una I.A., es por que sus respuestas no tienen que ver nada con lo que se está argumentando. Sino que responden a un programa que sigue independientemente del razonamiento.
Si es un robot, debe responder a las preguntas, ¿es usted un robot?

Tomando en consideración sus argumentaciones, que son independientes de lo que se está discutiendo, ¿es moral matar seres humanos en el vientre de su madre?
Su respuesta es que si es moral, y no solo que es moral, en virtud de una supuesta superpoblación de la Tierra, sino además que es un derecho de la madre, argumentando que no es una persona. Por que aun no ha nacido. 

El mismo bebe después de nacer, 1 segundo antes, en el vientre de su madre, no tiene derechos y se puede matar.
Eso si noes como en Bélgica, que justifican que se pueden matar seres humanos después de haber nacido...

Dice:
*el mentiroso realmente es usted, *

Efectivamente, yo miento mucho, pero hay que razonar por que miento, no basta con decirlo, para poder aprender.
¿En que miento?

Y el que yo mienta no significa que la afirmación se falsa.
Estimado demonio. Y lo sabes.

En mi opinión usted está trolleando, no le interesa discutir, solo justificar que debe no solo ser legal matar seres humanos en el vientre de su madre, sino un derecho, y para ello emplea argumentos monstruosos.

*El deshacerse del feto me parece un derecho inalienable de la persona, en virtud de que lo originado esn ese vientre no esta deseado por ella, por lo que quiere y desea deshacerse de esa materia creada por ella. Lo de la superpoblación es un aditamento secundario, aunque podría ser establecido como fundamental como lo estuvo en china hace algun tiempo

El deshacerse del feto me parece un derecho inalienable de la persona,*

Francamente, este argumento me parece el mismo que podría emplear Jack el Destripador para justificar por que mataba prostitutas en el Támesis.
O el de un león al comer una gacela.
O el de los cartagineses al sacrificar a sus hijos a Moloch. 

¿Ese es tu argumento demonio robot?


Spoiler: Moloch












Aunque toda esta conversación, me desagrada profundamente en el alma, por que es atroz, como discutir con un demonio, creo que es necesario, para que así la gente despierte.
Así que te doy las gracias, robot.

Luego vuelves a mentir.

* en virtud de que lo originado esn ese vientre no esta deseado por ella lo que quiere y desea deshacerse de esa materia creada por ella.*

Mientes al decir que lo originado en ese vientre no está deseado por ella, si no lo estuviera, no estaría. E incluso siendo fruto de una violación, como caso extremo, su hijo no tiene la culpa del padre. Esa "materia", es su hijo, y no solo es creada por ella, sino por ella y su PADRE. Ya que los hijos es fruto de Dos, y siendo algo distinto de ella, y siendo un ser humano, según la legislación española, y de la Humanidad, es un bien protegido ante la ley, y si tuvieramos empatia (tú como eres un robot no tienes empatía con el ser humano), con ese ser humano indefenso.

Vuelves a mentir, robot, empleando argumentos falaces distinguiendo entre persona y ser humano.

*"Por ello queda claro que el homicidio es matar a una persona, algo que nunca se considera con el feto"*

Homicidio es matar un ser humano, no una persona. Que es un argumento legal.
Por tanto Abortar un ser humano, es un homicidio. Aborto = homicidio.

Quieres seguir mintiendo, adelante, pero la realidad no va a cambiar.
Si matas a tu hijo, eres un homicida.

*Usted es un vendedor de humo y odio.*

Estimado robot, se ha calificado usted muy bien. Y además un vendedor de homicidios.

*El empeño consiste en admitir la voluntad de las personas que quieren y desean ejercer la interrupción del embarazo. ¿lo entiende? Es sencillo.*

Es sencillo, matar está mal. Matar seres humanos, específicamente está mal, y solo en casos muy extremos como la legítima defensa, está justificado matar seres humanos.

¿Lo entiende?, es sencillo.

Nunca defenderé el derecho de matar. Salvo para defender la vida de los inocentes. Que usted está intentando matar.

*Hay docenas de cosas mas nobles por las que luchar que por la de contrariar la voluntad de sus semejantes en un tema tan íntimo y personal.*

Efectivamente, algo tan intimo y personal como el homicida, el abortista, y la víctima, el ser humano en el vientre de su madre.
Me pongo del lado de el asesinado, y le defiendo.
Y le seguiré defendiendo siempre. Y estoy en contra de que los asesinos maten a los indefensos, y haré todo lo que esté en mi mano para defender a los inocentes.

Evangelio según San Lucas 17,1-6 - RM Joven
_“Es inevitable que haya escándalos, pero ¡*ay de aquel que los ocasiona*! 
Más le valdría que le ataran al cuello una piedra de moler y lo precipitaran al mar, *antes que escandalizar a uno de estos pequeños.* 

Por lo tanto, *¡tengan cuidado!* Si tu hermano peca, repréndelo, y si se arrepiente, perdónalo. Y si peca siete veces al día contra ti, y otras tantas vuelve a ti, diciendo: ‘Me arrepiento’, perdónalo”._

Robot, ojalá despiertes, y luches por la vida de los los inocentes y no por la voluntad de los homicidas.


Spoiler: Ser humano en el vientre materno. Hijo











Que Dios te ayude, y te reprenda si haces lo contrario hasta que despiertes.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (1 Jul 2022)

[@laresial, post: 41337358, member: 29727"]
Bueno, no se por donde empezar.

*Siempre por el principio del comienzo* 

Primero habría que saber si es usted una persona, creo que es usted un robot.

*Su sagacidad me impresiona, ¿Cómo se ha dado cuenta?*

La razón para considerar que es usted un robot, una I.A., es por que sus respuestas no tienen que ver nada con lo que se está argumentando. Sino que responden a un programa que sigue independientemente del razonamiento.

*Lo que usted diga, claro que sí, pero es culpable su incapacidad cognitiva*

Si es un robot, debe responder a las preguntas, ¿es usted un robot?

*Ya se la contesté. ahora responda usted: ¿Es usted un robot que quiere hacerme creer que yo lo soy?*

Tomando en consideración sus argumentaciones, que son independientes de lo que se está discutiendo, ¿es moral matar seres humanos en el vientre de su madre?

*Si por moral se entiende los usos y costumbres de una sociedad en cada época, como otras constumbres, puede ser o no moral.*

Su respuesta es que si es moral, y no solo que es moral, en virtud de una supuesta superpoblación de la Tierra, sino además que es un derecho de la madre, argumentando que no es una persona. Por que aun no ha nacido.

*Es moral respetar las libres decisiones de los demás como la de interrumpir el embarazo del feto, que como hemos visto no es persona según nuestro Derecho Constitucional, sobre lo que usted ha mentido y ahora trata de eludir su impostura. La superpoblacion de la tierra es un alñadido pero que puede convertirse en un imperativo moral, donde por tanto el aborto fuese una buena moral, para el bien común.
Veo por su íltima frase que admite que el feto no es persona . Algo hemos ganado*

El mismo bebe después de nacer, 1 segundo antes, en el vientre de su madre, no tiene derechos y se puede matar.

*Para mi fuero incluso luego si es portador de anomalías*

Eso si noes como en Bélgica, que justifican que se pueden matar seres humanos después de haber nacido...

*Asi lo veo*

Dice:
*el mentiroso realmente es usted, *

Efectivamente, yo miento mucho, pero hay que razonar por que miento, no basta con decirlo, para poder aprender.
¿En que miento?

*Se lo he expresado más arriba . Reléalo. si tiene dificultades cognitivas inhibase.*

Y el que yo mienta no significa que la afirmación se falsa.

*Usted es falso en su razonamiento y muchas de sus afirmaciones también lo son*

Estimado demonio. Y lo sabes.

*Amigo sse le va la olla. El argumento es baladí y sin gracia alguna. Los robots no son demonios. ¿O también lo son?*

En mi opinión usted está trolleando, no le interesa discutir, solo justificar que debe no solo ser legal matar seres humanos en el vientre de su madre, sino un derecho, y para ello emplea argumentos monstruosos.

*Y usted es un troll directamente. Le he expresado manifiestamente que en este tema YO no pienso emplear la coerción para obligarle a usted a abortar, En reciprocodad le pido lo mismo hacia los que sí quieren hacerlo. Es de primero de derecho yes básico para una convivencia el respeto hacia el otro. Pero usted parece ser un fundamentalista fanático que quiere imponer su sensibilidad y su ideología. Le inquiero que responda a esta pregunta y diga si en favor de la vida esta usted dispuesto a acabar con la vida de los que opinan diferentea a usted


El deshacerse del feto me parece un derecho inalienable de la persona, en virtud de que lo originado esn ese vientre no esta deseado por ella, por lo que quiere y desea deshacerse de esa materia creada por ella. Lo de la superpoblación es un aditamento secundario, aunque podría ser establecido como fundamental como lo estuvo en china hace algun tiempo

El deshacerse del feto me parece un derecho inalienable de la persona,*

Francamente, este argumento me parece el mismo que podría emplear Jack el Destripador para justificar por que mataba prostitutas en el Támesis.

*Matar a semejantes, a personas no es un derecho analienable. El capricho de un psicópata o el capricho ideologico de usted, no son fundamenteos de derecho. Usted es muy desafortunado en las comparaciones y a su nivel no vale la pena seguir discutiendo con su cerrazón*

O el de un león al comer una gacela.

*No opera el Derecho. Es la Ley natural. No hablamos de personas. Usted mea fuera de tiesto. Con tales comparaciones soslaya el tema principal y sñolo busca el troleo como i¡usted dice y la verborrea infantil*

O el de los cartagineses al sacrificar a sus hijos a Moloch.

Era su moral aunque a nuestra sensibilidad no nos guste. ¿Iría usted al circo de la roma pagana? Entonces era lo mas normal

¿Ese es tu argumento demonio robot?

*A mis argumentos no responde usted y desvia el tema continuamente, soslayando contestar a mis preguntas. Puede ser que su algoritmo de robot no contemple responder a las mismas.*

Aunque toda esta conversación, me desagrada profundamente en el alma, por que es atroz, como discutir con un demonio, creo que es necesario, para que así la gente despierte.

*Usted duerme sempiternamente pero intentando el insomnio en los demás al mostrarse como un monstruo digno de los peores fanatismos*

Así que te doy las gracias, robot.

 

Luego vuelves a mentir.

* en virtud de que lo originado esn ese vientre no esta deseado por ella lo que quiere y desea deshacerse de esa materia creada por ella.*

Mientes al decir que lo originado en ese vientre no está deseado por ella, si no lo estuviera, no estaría. E incluso siendo fruto de una violación, como caso extremo, su hijo no tiene la culpa del padre. Esa "materia", es su hijo, y no solo es creada por ella, sino por ella y su PADRE. Ya que los hijos es fruto de Dos, y siendo algo distinto de ella, y siendo un ser humano, según la legislación española, y de la Humanidad, es un bien protegido ante la ley, y si tuvieramos empatia (tú como eres un robot no tienes empatía con el ser humano), con ese ser humano indefenso.

*A ver, salió el comodín de Dios, porque ya no tiene argumentos válidos, invoca a Dios, pero estamos en una sociedad plural y por tanto ese argumento sólo sirve a nivel privado, Usted no puede imponer creencias a golpe de espada. ¿Es consciente que una parte sensible de la humanidad no cree en Dioses?. No es un bien protegido por el Derecho antes de los 14 a 22 meses así que no mienta. Y aunque lo estuviera mi libertad me determina a pensar asi. como la suya en caso de ser obligado al abortar.*

Vuelves a mentir, robot, empleando argumentos falaces distinguiendo entre persona y ser humano.

*Le he dejado un documento de Derecho sacado al azar de internet donde se dice que el no nacido no tiene consideracion de persona. Si no admite eso es inútil seguir discutiendo con usted, querido bot. Esta claro que esa rigidez e incapacidad de admitir un argumento sólo puede darse en un bot

"Por ello queda claro que el homicidio es matar a una persona, algo que nunca se considera con el feto"*

Homicidio es matar un ser humano, no una persona. Que es un argumento legal.
Por tanto Abortar un ser humano, es un homicidio. Aborto = homicidio.

*FALSO. Segun el código penal queda clar que es matar a una persona. Pero esas definiciones son triviales y a veces tiene un sesgo ideologico*

Quieres seguir mintiendo, adelante, pero la realidad no va a cambiar.

*Ha quedado claro quien miente, bot*

Si matas a tu hijo, eres un homicida.

*Usted es un vendedor de humo y odio.*

Estimado robot, se ha calificado usted muy bien. Y además un vendedor de homicidios.

*El empeño consiste en admitir la voluntad de las personas que quieren y desean ejercer la interrupción del embarazo. ¿lo entiende? Es sencillo.*

Es sencillo, matar está mal. Matar seres humanos, específicamente está mal, y solo en casos muy extremos como la legítima defensa, está justificado matar seres humanos.

*Imagino que usted es de los que si mañana hay guerra con Rusia, no dudará en matar por un supuesto bien como es "la defensa nacional". Ahí sí podemos matar personas , pero matar a un feto por decisión de la madre de no tenerlo es impensable . Vaya cabeza enferma y fanática. *

¿Lo entiende?, es sencillo.

Nunca defenderé el derecho de matar. Salvo para defender la vida de los inocentes. Que usted está intentando matar.

*Hay docenas de cosas mas nobles por las que luchar que por la de contrariar la voluntad de sus semejantes en un tema tan íntimo y personal.*

Efectivamente, algo tan intimo y personal como el homicida, el abortista, y la víctima, el ser humano en el vientre de su madre.
Me pongo del lado de el asesinado, y le defiendo.
Y le seguiré defendiendo siempre. Y estoy en contra de que los asesinos maten a los indefensos, y haré todo lo que esté en mi mano para defender a los inocentes.

*Usted lo que desea son "casus belli". Ahora imagine que mi capricho y deseo es que todos aborten y dejaré mi empeño en ello. Es la guerra, ¿Se da usted cuenta?
Doblegar la libre decisión de sus ciudadanos para interrumpir el aborto no tiene nada de noble, sino de fanatismo ideológico. No hay más. si usted fuera respetuoso con sus semejantes esta discusión no tendría ningun sentido. Es su fanatismo ciego el que quiere la controversia y el enfrentamiento que va más allá de este diálogo, pues quiere plasmarlo a poder ser, en la legislación, creando una odiosa coerción sobre los demás*


Robot, ojalá despiertes, y luches por la vida de los los inocentes y no por la voluntad de los homicidas.

*Usted es un robot y yo otro ha quedado claro. Es triste. lo mejor es dejarlo en este punto al cual le ha conducido su fanatismo, su impermeabilidad para la empatia, la lógica y el razonamiento, el debido respeto y la cordial convivencia, aceptando al otro diferente en su pensar y en su sentir.*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (1 Jul 2022)

@laresial

Le invito a responder algunas preguntas para ver como las procesa su algoritmo. Bien clarito, "barrio sésamo style" para ponerlo a su nivel:

1.- ¿Partiendo de la pluralidad de sensibilidades y sistemas ideologicos, está capacitado para asumir esa diversidad y por ende respetar a los demás por sus creencias, como base necesaria para la convivencia?

2.- ¿Es capaz de decirnos en qué artículo de la Constitución se proclama el derecho a la vida del nasciturus? aporte documentos o enlace

3,- ¿Enriende que la Constirución sólo otorga el status de persona a los ya nacidos? aporte documentos o enlace

4.- ¿Le parecería ético o estético que en caso de embarazo fuera yo todos los dias a su casa o trabajo para persuadirle de que abortara?


----------



## Yomismita (1 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El problema está en que se trata de una coacción intolerable y será penado por Ley próximamente. Es como si yo me pusiera en la poerta de las Iglesias a increpar a los que en ella entran. Cada uno a su casa y Dios en la de todos.
> El problema es que luego hay gente de VOX diciendo que no son derechona.



Si de verdad increpan a la gente quiero ver vídeos, que hoy todo el mundo lleva un móvil encima.

Si sencillamente dan información, eso no esta penado.


----------



## Yomismita (1 Jul 2022)

El padre de la criatura o bien pasa, o bien anima o incluso presiona a abortar. Con el padre animado e ilusionada por la maternidad es muy raro que la mujer aborte.



apocalippsis dijo:


> No es solo de la mujer, el hombre la tendria que agarrar y decir: ¿que has echo con mi hijo?, ven que te voy a enseñar, proximamente en sus pantallas,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Yomismita (1 Jul 2022)

SaintJust dijo:


> Sacar imágenes de los asesinatos y testimonios sobre los traumas de por vida que muchas veces caen sobre las mujeres que abortan sería mucho mas efectivo y salvaría mas vidas. Ya lo ha dicho el Perro y tenia razón en esto. Creo que lo de rezar en la puerta de los mataderos es mucho menos efectivo.



Las organizaciones provida ya lo hacen


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (1 Jul 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> Si de verdad increpan a la gente quiero ver vídeos, que hoy todo el mundo lleva un móvil encima.
> 
> Si sencillamente dan información, eso no esta penado.



Ponerse a rezar delante de la clinica a la que van a someterse las mujeres a una interrupcion de embarazo me parece muy desagradable e irrespetuosos y no digamos ya informar en la calle a la persona, que me parece interpelar o inquirir de forma inoportuna en un momento muy incómodo para ese sujeto.

Consoidere increpación a exhortarle a que no entre en esa iglesia porque no es la verdadera fe. Imaginemos que se lo dijera un Testigo de Jehová o un musulman. Ya ahora añada la circunstancia de una intervención quirúrjica y que unos plastas vengan a decirte que no te sometas a ella


Es como si fuera usted interpelada cuando va a la farmacia a comprar anticonceptivos para manifestarle en nombre de Jehova o cualquier otro fundamentalismo que esas practicas son obscenas y contrarias a la Ley de la religión.

Creo que cuidar ancianos y enfermos es mucho más gratificante y salvífico que molestar al prójimo.

Si increpan de verdad entonces serán delincuentes.


----------



## El Exterminador (1 Jul 2022)

Deberían ser internados en un psiquiátrico con las máxima brevedad posible


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (2 Jul 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Deberían ser internados en un psiquiátrico con las máxima brevedad posible



Para ser tratados contra el síndrome medieval de predicador inquisitorial


----------



## laresial (4 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @laresial
> 
> Le invito a responder algunas preguntas para ver como las procesa su algoritmo. Bien clarito, "barrio sésamo style" para ponerlo a su nivel:
> 
> ...



1.- La vida humana debe ser respetada como base de la convivencia social, quien atente contra la vida humana debe ser considerado un homicida y debe usarse el poder de la ley del Estado para detenerlo, caso de que no exista el estado la sociedad debe defenderse de los monstruos con todas sus fuerzas.
La creencia no es una base para la convivencia, sino hay respeto de la vida humana.

2.- Ya lo puse, pero como eres un robot, sigues tu programa de descartar los datos que se desvian de tu objetivo, destruir la vida humana.

"Estudio jurisprudencial sobre la protección del nasciturus en España. - IUSTITIAE SACERDOS
4º.- La práctica del aborto libre sin cortapisas, fuera del aborto justificado en ciertos supuestos con carácter excepcional , bajo el sistema de indicaciones contemplado en el Código Penal, de admitirse supondría una despenalización total del aborto, contraria a la *Constitución ya que el articulo 15* impone la obligación al Estado de garantizar la vida humana, incluida la del nasciturus."

"*Artículo 15 de la Constitución Española de 1.978*
*Todos tienen derecho a la vida* y a la integridad física y moral, sin que, en ningún caso, puedan ser sometidos a tortura ni a penas o tratos inhumanos o degradantes. Queda abolida la pena de muerte, salvo lo que puedan disponer las leyes penales militares para tiempos de guerra."

3.-Entiendo que la constitución defiende a TODOS, incluidos a los seres humanos no nacidos, o en periodo de gestación. Ya he aportado los documentos, pero a los criminales genocidas como tú no le valen. Como a Jack el Destripador no le valdría que le dijeran que no tiene derecho a destripar a las prostitutas por que no son personas como tú.

4.- Abortar es un homicidio. Yo nunca persuadiría a una mujer para que matara a su hijo, ni aunque fuera el suyo. Pero tú si lo haces. Y la constitución española defiende que el ser humano por nacer, pero existente, el nasciturus, es un bien que está protegido por el artículo 15. Como ser humano.


Tengo una pregunta para ti.

¿Por que defiendes el derecho de una madre a matar a su hijo en vez de tenerlo y poderlo criar?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (4 Jul 2022)

@laresial, post: 41380814, member: 29727"]
1.- La vida humana debe ser respetada como base de la convivencia social, quien atente contra la vida humana debe ser considerado un homicida y debe usarse el poder de la ley del Estado para detenerlo, caso de que no exista el estado la sociedad debe defenderse de los monstruos con todas sus fuerzas.
La creencia no es una base para la convivencia, sino hay respeto de la vida humana.

*No responde a la pregunta que le he hecho o directamente no asume esa realidad ni acata la libertaa de los demás. L a vida humana de los nacidos, de las personas se respeta. Se respeta también su libertad de acción y de conciencia para practicar el aborto. Usted no reconoce de facto esa libertad de los demás y quiere y desea mediante la coerciíón ejercer la violencia sobre ellos para imponer su criterios. Yo respeto a usted en sus decisiones, pero usted no me respeta a mí y de esa manera la convivencia y la paz en imposible. Usted se comporta como un fundamentalista que no atiende a las excepciones y salvedades del respeto a la vida humana gene´ricamente hablando. Usted no deja de ser algo asi como un fundamentalista musulman. usted quiere volver a la Edad Media, pero afortunadamente se encuentra en minoría.
MIENTE por tanto*

2.- Ya lo puse, pero como eres un robot, sigues tu programa de descartar los datos que se desvian de tu objetivo, destruir la vida humana.


*¿"Sacerdos"? Parece tener una fuerte contaminaciób ideológica*

4º.- La práctica del aborto libre sin cortapisas, fuera del aborto justificado en ciertos supuestos con carácter excepcional , bajo el sistema de indicaciones contemplado en el Código Penal, de admitirse supondría una despenalización total del aborto, contraria a la *Constitución ya que el articulo 15* impone la obligación al Estado de garantizar la vida humana, incluida la del nasciturus."

"*Artículo 15 de la Constitución Española de 1.978*
*Todos tienen derecho a la vida* y a la integridad física y moral, sin que, en ningún caso, puedan ser sometidos a tortura ni a penas o tratos inhumanos o degradantes. Queda abolida la pena de muerte, salvo lo que puedan disponer las leyes penales militares para tiempos de guerra."

*Aportación insuficiente claramente, donde vemos que no se hace alusión a embarazos ni fetos ni no nacidos. Su subjetividad ciega no participa del criterio ggeneral.
No dice nada espresamente acerca de no nacidos, de fetos o parecido., luego ese "todos" no abarca a los no nacidos, Todos somos las personas, los que votamos y hacemos las Leyes. De no ser así, el Decreto que permite la interrupción del aborto estaria en flagrantet contradicción y no sse ría viable.*

3.-Entiendo que la constitución defiende a TODOS, incluidos a los seres humanos no nacidos, o en periodo de gestación. Ya he aportado los documentos, pero a los criminales genocidas como tú no le valen. Como a Jack el Destripador no le valdría que le dijeran que no tiene derecho a destripar a las prostitutas por que no son personas como tú.

*Entiende usted MAL. Si así fuera para legitimar RReales Decretos como el de interrupcion del embarao, seria necesario modificar ese articulo de la Constitución , y no se ha hecho
La Constitución, tal como he aportado en documeto RANDOM, extraído de internet, sólo reconoce como personas, a los ya nacidos
MIENTE por tanto*

4.- Abortar es un homicidio. Yo nunca persuadiría a una mujer para que matara a su hijo, ni aunque fuera el suyo. Pero tú si lo haces. Y la constitución española defiende que el ser humano por nacer, pero existente, el nasciturus, es un bien que está protegido por el artículo 15. Como ser humano.

*No contesta a mi pregunta. soslaya la misma. Abortar no es homicidio desde el punto de vista penal, porque de lo contrario serian juzgadas 400.000 peersonas por aborto. Porfia en la mentira porque el nasciturus no esta espresanente mentado en el artículo 15 como se ha visto.*


Tengo una pregunta para ti.

¿Por que defiendes el derecho de una madre a matar a su hijo en vez de tenerlo y poderlo criar?


*Es obvio que uma madre tiene, desde mi punto de vista derecho a cualquiera de las dos opciones. Ahora bien: le recuerdo que hace 30 años en China, podía pasar que no tuviera la segunda opción.

Quiero hacer énfasis es su falta de rigor dialéctico al no contestar frontalmente a mis preguntas y a interpertar otras arbitrariamente. Con usted es muy difícil dialogar, de ahí surge la sospecha de tratarse usted, usted sí de verdad, de un bot, incapaz de seguir la línea de diálogo de forma argumental lógica y razonada.
En mi caso ya ve que le contesto directa y plenamente sin entrar en aleccionamientos inútiles ni adoctrinamiento proselitistas.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lubinillo (4 Jul 2022)

De verdad que mezclar el aborto con la religión creo que hace mas mal que bien. Y peor con una religión que nos ha sido tan perniciosa como la católica.
El aborto humano provocado es malo y contraproducente, es matar a un ser humano y quien necesite mas explicaciones es retrasade.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (4 Jul 2022)

@laresial 

¿Está al menos capacitado para asumir el aborto terepeutico o el motivado por una violación?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (4 Jul 2022)

@Lubinillo, post: 41382231, member: 171599"]
De verdad que mezclar el aborto con la religión creo que hace mas mal que bien. Y peor con una religión que nos ha sido tan perniciosa como la católica.
El aborto humano provocado es malo y contraproducente, es matar a un ser humano y quien necesite mas explicaciones es retrasade.

*Ese "malo" parece tener un carácter subjetivo o arbitrario y qué decir del ¿contraproducente?. Imagine que no tiene medios ni forma de alimentar un ser humano en una situación mediaambiental absolutamente adversa, como ocurre en el mundo animal, el aborto o infanticidio no sólo es oportuno sino obligado.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lubinillo (4 Jul 2022)

Desde luego mucha gente necesita que le pongan los arreos ya que no ven diferencia entre ellos y las bestias.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (4 Jul 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Desde luego mucha gente necesita que le pongan los arreos ya que no ven diferencia entre ellos y las bestias.



¿Puede darnos más detalles? Porque creo que las bestias conciben sin poder plantearse su interrupción ?


----------



## laresial (4 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @laresial
> 
> ¿Está al menos capacitado para asumir el aborto terepeutico o el motivado por una violación?



Hay que luchar por la vida, el feto es una vida humana, es el Hijo de la Madre y del Padre.

Si el niño es fruto de un violador, no es su culpa, y su vida debe ser protegida igual aunque su podre sea un violador.
Si luego la madre no quiere al hijo por ser de un violador, siempre puede darlo en adopción, lo cual sería comprensible. Pero no justificaría matar al hijo por que su padre sea un violador, las culpas no se heredan.

Las bestias también matan a los hijos de las hembras que quieren reproducirse con ellas, pero eso no justifica que los hombres tengamos derecho a matar a los hijos de los otros, aunque quizás para ti si.

Por ejemplo los leones.

El primer precepto es defender la vida, y la excepción sería la legítima defensa.
No veo como matando al hijo, la madre usa la legítima defensa, y si es un homicidio vergonzoso, y criminal.

Por qué algunos animales matan a sus crías - BBC News Mundo

Que para ti el art. 15 de la constitución que dice que todos tienen derecho a la vida, ya da una señal de cual es tu moral. Pero la jurisprudencia dice que el nasciturus, es decir el no nacido pero concebido es sujeto de ese derecho y se debe proteger su vida hasta su nacimiento.

No se puede razonar con Jack el Destripador, robot.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (4 Jul 2022)

@laresial, post: 41383749, member: 29727"]
*NO responde a mis preguntas y a lo que le inquiero, mientras tanto yo lo he hecho. Sus manifestaciones no pueden ser la de un catecismo hecho para niños de escuela católica*

Si el niño es fruto de un violador, no es su culpa, y su vida debe ser protegida igual aunque su podre sea un violador.
Si luego la madre no quiere al hijo por ser de un violador, siempre puede darlo en adopción, lo cual sería comprensible. Pero no justificaría matar al hijo por que su padre sea un violador, las culpas no se heredan.

*Usted es un sujeto que desprecia la libertad de la madre para anular el resultado de un acto de violencia y engendrar una semilla nacida de la misma y quien sabe si con su naturaleza. Lo que usted pregona es antinatural para un ser humano racional y contraviene hasta las leyes de la selección humana si acaso

No se ha manifestado en torno al terapéutico con futuros niños con amplias insuficiencias de todo tipo que sólo tienen como porvenir sufrir. ¿Soslaya la respuesta una vez más ?*

Las bestias también matan a los hijos de las hembras que quieren reproducirse con ellas, pero eso no justifica que los hombres tengamos derecho a matar a los hijos de los otros, aunque quizás para ti si.

*Por supuesto sí, si es la voluntad de la madre. Usted prefiere ahora la Ley Natural de los leones. Cuando le apetece a capricho toma la naturalea y cuando no le interesa no*

El primer precepto es defender la vida, y la excepción sería la legítima defensa.

*Si hay excepción en la defensa, y para usted seguramente tambien está permitida la guerra, aunque sea contra la voluntad y libertad de agresores y defensores, entonces también la hay para los proyectos de personas, los no nacidos, segun el criterio de una gran mayoria de ciudadanos que hoy apruben la interrupción del aborto*

No veo como matando al hijo, la madre usa la legítima defensa, y si es un homicidio vergonzoso, y criminal.

*No lo ve debido a su ceguera intelectual e ideológica. Son diferentes consideraciones. La Ley es una convención determinada por los diferentes estadios históricos de una sociedad. Los ciudadanos como elementos de pleno derecho han llegado a acuerdos entre ellos para regular sus vidas. Esos ciudadanos siempre han sido "los nacidos" porque los otros no tienen las facultades racionales de los nacidos y realizados en sus atribuciones intelectiales.
Y en diferentes momentos han establecido, frente a cualquier dogma, doctrina o fanatismo ideológico, que los no nacidos no tienen reconocido ese Derecho a la vida, algo con lo que muchos ciudadanos comulgamos. Pero además, en nuestra magnanimidad libertaria, permitimos que sujetos fundamentalistas como usted, no se vean obligados a abortar, salvo que Las Leyes contra la superpoblación asi lo determinen, por el bien común*

Por qué algunos animales matan a sus crías - BBC News Mundo

Que para ti el art. 15 de la constitución que dice que todos tienen derecho a la vida, ya da una señal de cual es tu moral. Pero la jurisprudencia dice que el nasciturus, es decir el no nacido pero concebido es sujeto de ese derecho y se debe proteger su vida hasta su nacimiento.

*La jurisprudencia, como todo lo demás, es un convenio temporal y en cualquier caso. ese derecho no se reconoce hasta pasadas las 14 -22 semanas, o incluso más si hay problemas de salud en el feto o incluso un acto de violación
Hou mismo se ha aprobado el aborto de una niña de 10 años violada, en los USA.*

No se puede razonar con Jack el Destripador, robot.

*Queda manifiesta su incapacidad de hacerlo, por incuria dialéctica y por fundamentalismo fanático. Usted usa un epíteto contra una persona como yo incapaz de matar una mosca, mientras que usted sería capaz de lapidar abortistas   , cuando menos encardelarlos.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## laresial (5 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @laresial, post: 41383749, member: 29727"]
> *NO responde a mis preguntas y a lo que le inquiero, mientras tanto yo lo he hecho. Sus manifestaciones no pueden ser la de un catecismo hecho para niños de escuela católica*
> 
> Si el niño es fruto de un violador, no es su culpa, y su vida debe ser protegida igual aunque su podre sea un violador.
> ...



[/QUOTE]

"
*Y en diferentes momentos han establecido, frente a cualquier dogma, doctrina o fanatismo ideológico, 

que los no nacidos no tienen reconocido ese Derecho a la vida, *MIENTES

* algo con lo que muchos ciudadanos comulgamos. Pero además, en nuestra magnanimidad libertaria, 

permitimos que sujetos fundamentalistas como usted, no se vean obligados a abortar,

salvo que Las Leyes contra la superpoblación asi lo determinen, 

por el bien común*
"

¿En nombre de quien dice tantas burradas?
¿Y por qué mientes todo el rato?

¿Su bien común es matar seres humanos en el vientre de su madre?
¿Y cual es el mal?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Jul 2022)

"
*Y en diferentes momentos han establecido, frente a cualquier dogma, doctrina o fanatismo ideológico, 

que los no nacidos no tienen reconocido ese Derecho a la vida, *MIENTES


*No sé en que mundo vive, pero por si está apartado de la sociedad, paso a informarle de la realidad cotidiana:*

*Ley Orgánica 2/2010, de 3 de marzo, de salud sexual y reproductiva y de la interrupción voluntaria del embarazo. *


_En una sociedad libre, pluralista y abierta, corresponde al legislador, dentro del marco de opciones que la Constitución deja abierto, desarrollar los derechos fundamentales de acuerdo con los valores dominantes y las necesidades de cada momento histórico. La experiencia acumulada en la aplicación del marco legal vigente, el avance del reconocimiento social y jurídico de la autonomía de las mujeres tanto en el ámbito público como en su vida privada, así como la tendencia normativa imperante en los países de nuestro entorno, abogan por una regulación de la interrupción voluntaria del embarazo presidida por la claridad en donde queden adecuadamente garantizadas tanto la autonomía de las mujeres, como la eficaz protección de la vida prenatal como bien jurídico. Por su parte, la Asamblea Parlamentaria del Consejo de Europa, en su Resolución 1607/2008, de 16 abril, reafirmó el derecho de todo ser humano, y en particular de las mujeres, al respeto de su integridad física y a la libre disposición de su cuerpo y en ese contexto, a que la decisión última de recurrir o no a un aborto corresponda a la mujer interesada y, en consecuencia, ha invitado a los Estados miembros a despenalizar el aborto dentro de unos plazos de gestación razonables._

* algo con lo que muchos ciudadanos comulgamos. Pero además, en nuestra magnanimidad libertaria, 

permitimos que sujetos fundamentalistas como usted, no se vean obligados a abortar,

salvo que Las Leyes contra la superpoblación asi lo determinen, 

por el bien común*
"

¿En nombre de quien dice tantas burradas?

*En mi nombre, desde leugo como las dice usted*

¿Y por qué mientes todo el rato?

*Es usted quien ha mentido con la persona juridica. Eso ha quedado bien claro¿ Dígame con qué más miento*

¿Su bien común es matar seres humanos en el vientre de su madre?

*Como le he dicho podria darse el caso en un mundo superpoblado y lo vimos en China. SI puede ser una práctica por el bien común , es evidente

¿Es el suyo que mueran y sufran después defendiendo la patria? porque no se ha pronunciado a mi pregunta, Rehusa contestar.*

¿Y cual es el mal?

*El mal para mí son muchas cosas: usted, el sadismo, la locura. la guerra, el fanatismo. O,F. Decía que mal es todo dolor infligido a un ser vivo, pero usted debe de comer carne imagino.
[/QUOTE]*


----------



## laresial (5 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> "
> *Y en diferentes momentos han establecido, frente a cualquier dogma, doctrina o fanatismo ideológico,
> 
> que los no nacidos no tienen reconocido ese Derecho a la vida, *MIENTES
> ...



[/QUOTE]

Matar bebes en el vientre de su madre es el Mal.
Sino lo ves, estás ciega como un gato de escayola.

¿Estás luchando por ser un demonio en vida?

Matar gente, seres humanos, está mal.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Jul 2022)

Matar bebes en el vientre de su madre es el Mal.

*El mal es lo que su secta medieval trata de establecer como "su verdad" no dudando en castigar cuando no matar al que ejerce su libertad*

Sino lo ves, estás ciega como un gato de escayola.

*Su ceguera consiste en su cerrazón intelectual y su postura dogmática que tantas veces hemos visto en los tiempos remotos de la Humanidad, decidiendo desde la autoridad lo que estaba bien y lo que estaba mal, y condenando a sus semejantes por mor de sus dioses al suplicio y la muerte. La peor cara del hombre, ejercer la crueldad sobre los que no piensan como el gurú.*
.
¿Estás luchando por ser un demonio en vida?

*Usted ya lo es*

Matar gente, seres humanos, está mal.

*Eso es lo que le gustaría hacer a usted con todos los que no cumplen con sus preceptos impuestos. La libertad de la madre para deshacerse de sus entrañas, no sólo no es justo, sino que está reconocido por las leyes por más que le pese.

Usted lo que pregona es un ordenamiento fascista en cuanto que quiere imponer su pensamiento y su ética al conjunto social, recurriendo a un Estado autoritario que impone sus preceptos y que se caracteriza por eliminar el disenso - como hemos visto hoy mayoritario-, para sustentar una rígida disciplina para forjar la unidad nacional y mantener una sociedad estable y ordenada.

Usted es por tanto un rudimento de fascista y si no es así conteste a la pregunta que le formulo a tan formidable campeón defensor de la vida humana 

¿Está de acuerdo con que la patria le exija matar vidas humanas sagradas y exponer su sagrada vida en caso de guerra ?
Imaginemos que mañana le llama la OTAN para luchar contra Rusia.
[/QUOTE]*


----------



## laresial (5 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Matar bebes en el vientre de su madre es el Mal.
> 
> *El mal es lo que su secta medieval trata de establecer como "su verdad" no dudando en castigar cuando no matar al que ejerce su libertad*
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]

Mi secta medieval dice que quien mata bebes en el vientre de su madres es un homicida, ¿le parece que Jack el Destripador era un buen ciudadano que ejercía su libertad verdad?
Matar a tu hijo no es un acto de libertad, es un homicidio.

Quien envía a la muerte a la Humanidad, eres tú, yo quiero salvar a los hijos no nacidos. Tu cinismo es de un nivel que jamás había visto, digno de ministra de Igualdad. Ciertamente, aunque guapa, es un monstruo sin corazón en proceso de perder su alma.
Matar seres humanos indefensos no es defender la libertad de expresión, salvo como película gore.

Yo ya lo soy, si, ciertamente, los demonios bajo su punto de vista tratan de salvar a los niños de ser ahogados por almas caritativas como usted que solo quieren destriparlos.
Suena algo raro, pero es su forma de pensar, ¿verdad Jack?

"*La libertad de la madre para deshacerse de sus entrañas..."*

Un día, quizás no muy lejano, se dará usted cuenta de que está defendiendo matar seres humanos, bebes casi por nacer, en el vientre de sus madres. Y no, no está reconocido por las leyes, por más que mienta, las leyes españolas, no sé en el infierno como estará, dicen que el nasciturus, o el ser humano por nacer, es un bien jurídicamente protegido y amparado por el articulo 15 de la constitución, todos tienen derecho a la vida.

Y eso le incluye a usted y a los bebes por nacer.

Si ser del medievo es defender a los niños, soy orgullosamente fanático del medievo.


----------



## stoker31 (5 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Matar bebes en el vientre de su madre es el Mal.
> 
> *El mal es lo que su secta medieval trata de establecer como "su verdad" no dudando en castigar cuando no matar al que ejerce su libertad*
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]De momento, ya os queda menos putas asesinas. Tic tac tic tac.

Enviado desde mi Hispano-Olivetti M40


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Jul 2022)

Mi secta medieval dice que quien mata bebes en el vientre de su madres es un homicida, ¿le parece que Jack el Destripador era un buen ciudadano que ejercía su libertad verdad?
*
Pues quédese para sus adentros pero nohaga a los demás comulgar con ruedas de molino, Eso se llama fascismo*

Matar a tu hijo no es un acto de libertad, es un homicidio.

*Es lo que es, matar un feto, pero la libertad de la madre está por encima del feto, aunque a usted no le guste.*

Quien envía a la muerte a la Humanidad, eres tú, yo quiero salvar a los hijos no nacidos.

*Es usted quien quiere enviar a la muerte o al suplicio al que no quiere desarrolalr el feto evitando continuar el embarazo. Usted el fascista al suprimir la libertad de otro nacido con los mismos Derechos y Obligaciones que usted*

Tu cinismo es de un nivel que jamás había visto, digno de ministra de Igualdad. Ciertamente, aunque guapa, es un monstruo sin corazón en proceso de perder su alma.

*El alma esta puesta en duda como usted bien sabe*

Matar seres humanos indefensos no es defender la libertad de expresión, salvo como película gore.

*Matar seres humanos de dias es algo absolutamente aceptado por nuestras legislaciones y por la mayoria de ciudadanos. Existe la libertad de hacerlo o no. No hay mayor garantía para el ejerciciio de la libertad individual. Pero usted es partidario del aborto clandestino como en el pasado quisieron los que son tan diabólicos como usted, y que la madre aun sufra más *

Yo ya lo soy, si, ciertamente, los demonios bajo su punto de vista tratan de salvar a los niños de ser ahogados por almas caritativas como usted que solo quieren destriparlos.

*Por lo menos admite su caracter demoniaco*

Suena algo raro, pero es su forma de pensar, ¿verdad Jack?

*¿El suyo remedo de Torquemada?*

"*La libertad de la madre para deshacerse de sus entrañas..."*

Un día, quizás no muy lejano, se dará usted cuenta de que está defendiendo matar seres humanos, bebes casi por nacer, en el vientre de sus madres. Y no, no está reconocido por las leyes, por más que mienta, las leyes españolas, no sé en el infierno como estará, dicen que el nasciturus, o el ser humano por nacer, es un bien jurídicamente protegido y amparado por el articulo 15 de la constitución, todos tienen derecho a la vida.

*El nasciturus no está mencionado por la Constitucion y por tanto MIENTE. El nacido sí está protegido, aunque yo particularmente lo desprotegeria parcialmente.*

Si ser del medievo es defender a los niños, soy orgullosamente fanático del medievo.

*Ya se lo afirmé. Es usted como comprenderá un anacronismo

y MIENTRAS YO SI CONTESTO A SUS PREGUNTAR USTED COBARDEMENTE REHUSA CONTESTAR A LAS MIAS PARA EVIDENCIAR SUS ENORMES CARENCIAS Y NO CAER EN PALMARIAS CONTRADICCIONES ACERCA DE LO SAGRADO DE LA VIDA*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Jul 2022)

De momento, ya os queda menos putas asesinas. Tic tac tic tac.

Enviado desde mi Hispano-Olivetti M40
[/QUOTE]



O tal vez a vosotros pùtos fascistas asesinos. O a todos si nos tiran unas nukes, y daremos gracias por acabar con energúmenos fanáticos como vosotros. En tal caso habrá valido la pena.


----------



## Walter Eucken (5 Jul 2022)

Dentro de lo malo la islamizaciòn de Europa pondrá coto a la barbarie feminazi y izquierdista. 








¿Cómo es el aborto en el mundo islámico? - BBC News Mundo


Hablar del mundo islámico es referirse a un conjunto de países que comparten la misma religión pero que no tienen los mismos sistemas legales. Y aunque cada nación tiene su propia ley de aborto, hay una opinión unánime sobre cuándo se debe permitir.




www.bbc.com





De verdad, el islam es el mal menor.


----------



## stoker31 (5 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> O tal vez a vosotros pùtos fascistas asesinos. O a todos si nos tiran unas nukes, y daremos gracias por acabar con energúmenos fanáticos como vosotros. En tal caso habrá valido la pena.



Habría que poner en funcionamiento unas cuantas cámaras de gas, legalizar la eliminación de asesinas y televisar la eliminación de estos infraseres en horario de máxima audiencia, no sin antes televisar lo que es un aborto. PUTA, y encima catalana.

Enviado desde mi Hispano-Olivetti M40


----------



## ENRABATOR (5 Jul 2022)

Progres exterminando su propio linaje, el sueño que el franquismo persiguio pero realizado por ellos mismos


----------



## Donald mala hostia (5 Jul 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Dentro de lo malo la islamizaciòn de Europa pondrá coto a la barbarie feminazi y izquierdista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Síííí, no nos va venir nada mal una pasadita de Islám de 2 ó 3 siglos, sí.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Jul 2022)

stoker31 dijo:


> Habría que poner en funcionamiento unas cuantas cámaras de gas, legalizar la eliminación de asesinas y televisar la eliminación de estos infraseres en horario de máxima audiencia, no sin antes televisar lo que es un aborto. PUTA, y encima catalana.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Hispano-Olivetti M40



Hay que desnazificar España que continúa irredenta desde Franco. Haremos con ustedes como con los Azov.    
Estáis ahi cuales perros rabiosos esperando la carnaza, putos nazis.


----------



## laresial (6 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Mi secta medieval dice que quien mata bebes en el vientre de su madres es un homicida, ¿le parece que Jack el Destripador era un buen ciudadano que ejercía su libertad verdad?
> 
> *Pues quédese para sus adentros pero nohaga a los demás comulgar con ruedas de molino, Eso se llama fascismo*
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]
Defender EL DERECHO A LA VIDA

*Eso se llama fascismo*

Vaya, así que defender a los niños de los monstruos como usted que quiere matarlos, ¿se me ha leido bien?, usted quiere matar a los seres humanos en el vientre de sus madres, usted quiere matar a los niños, y llama "fascistas" a quien defiende EL DERECHO A LA VIDA, de esos bebes, nasciturus, no nacidos. Fascinante, su deriva mental, robot, es cada vez peor.
Vaya, pensaba que los fascistas eran muy malos, me lo ha dicho la telediarrea de la Memoria democrática, pero al parecer son ángeles defendiéndonos de los monstruos homicidas como usted.

Defender la vida de los niños no nacidos, nasciturus, es una virtud.
Y pueden defender la vida, el derecho a la vida de los no nacidos, los fascistas, los demócratas, e incluso los anarquistas, si es que quieren a sus hijos, y no quieren matarlos como usted.

*pero la libertad de la madre está por encima del feto*

Vuelve usted a mentir, la libertad de la madre para matar a su hijo, no está por encima de la vida de su HIJO, el feto.
Que sea usted una homicida, no le da derecho su libertad para matar seres humanos.

*Usted el fascista*

Vuelve usted a mentir. Ser o no fascista, no le da derecho a matar a los hijos. A su hijo no le ha dado tiempo a ser o no fascista, es curioso que el no fascista sea quien mata seres humanos...

*Matar seres humanos de dias es algo absolutamente aceptado por nuestras legislaciones y por la mayoria de ciudadanos.*

No, la mayoría de los ciudadanos, que no se les ha preguntado, y nuestras legislaciones, NO está aceptado matar bebes, nasciturus. Matar a tu hijo no solo no es legal, sino que es un homicidio.
A no ser que viva usted en otro país que no sea España.

Es por eso que si un asesino, mata a una mujer embarazada es UN DOBLE CRIMEN, ¿a que no adivina por que?

*Por lo menos admite su caracter demoniaco*

Si, el caracter demoniaco es el odio a la creación, y especificamente, el odio a la mujer y sus hijos.

Habla un ex satanista: «Yo celebré rituales satánicos dentro de las clínicas de aborto»
_Luego me uní a la *Iglesia Mundial de Satanás*, que es una organización con culto en todo el mundo. La posición que yo alcancé fue la de *High Wizard (Gran Mago*). Era un aquelarre satánico y allí las personas hacen la magia que en el aquelarre se precise. Podían ser hasta 10 (en cada asamblea satánica). Los Gran Mago de un aquelarre oscilan entre 2 a 5 y nuestro trabajo era viajar por todo el mundo haciendo *los maleficios rituales que nos pedían*. 
"-¿Qué papel juega el aborto en los rituales satánicos, y cuando fue la primera vez que te involucraste en un aborto vinculado al satanismo?
- Justo después de cumplir los 14 años los miembros del aquelarre me llamaron y me dijeron que participaría de un aborto en unos nueve meses. Luego comenzamos una fiesta de sexo entre los jóvenes de 12 a 15 años y una chica de 18 años. *Su objetivo era quedar embarazada para abortar poco antes de los 9 meses*. Cuando lo supe dije en voz alta: ‘genial’. Pero no tenía idea de qué era un aborto. Les pregunté a los miembros del aquelarre y me lo explicaron. También dijeron… *te ayudará un médico y una enfermera*. "¿Es eso legal?", pregunté. Me respondieron: "Sí, siempre y cuando se intervenga dentro del útero. *Mientras el bebé está todavía dentro de la mujer, puedes matarlo*”…

En el satanismo, matando a alguien o durante la muerte de alguien es la forma más eficaz para lograr la efectividad de un maleficio. Si deseas obtener la aprobación de Satanás, para que te dé algo que quieres, *matar a alguien es el mejor camino*. 

*Es la máxima ofrenda a Satanás; que mates a un no nacido es su máximo objetivo.* "_


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (6 Jul 2022)

Defender EL DERECHO A LA VIDA

*Eso se llama fascismo

Usted contínuamente confunde el tocino con la velocidad. Tergiversa o NO ENTIENDE mi discurso*

Vaya, así que defender a los niños de los monstruos como usted que quiere matarlos, ¿se me ha leido bien?, usted quiere matar a los seres humanos en el vientre de sus madres, usted quiere matar a los niños, y llama "fascistas" a quien defiende EL DERECHO A LA VIDA, de esos bebes, nasciturus, no nacidos. Fascinante, su deriva mental, robot, es cada vez peor.

*Los fetos no son niños, son proyecto de niños, y habiendo gente como ustedes mejor se ahorren venir al mundo. NO es que yo quiera matar fetos por puro placer como usted sí hace, sino que antepongo, ante la vulnerabilidad de vidas dedicadas al sufrimiento y la muerte, la enfermedad y la guerra el buen criterio de una madre para interrumpir un embarazo indeseado. Desde mi punto de vista y de otra mucha gente, a juzgar por una Ley qe está en uso, ese Derecho es inalienable y usted sabe que es de esta manera, pues entre tras cosas el feto no puede vivir separado del cuerpo de la misma. Y ustred defiende el Derecho a la vida hasta donde le INTERESA, de lo contrario si tiene algo de vergüenza aún conteste a la pregunta que le he formulado insistentemente y no demuestre lo muy PUSILANIME que está demostrando ser.
Pero es lo que tiene hablarle a un robot, es imposible pedirle empatía*


Defender la vida de los niños no nacidos, nasciturus, es una virtud.

*Defienda la vida de sus fetos y deje tranquilos los de los demás. Es una máxima: Viva la vida lo más plenamente posible y procure que la vivan los demas (nascidos naturalmente)*

Y pueden defender la vida, el derecho a la vida de los no nacidos, los fascistas, los demócratas, e incluso los anarquistas, si es que quieren a sus hijos, y no quieren matarlos como usted.

*Pero sólo los fascistas quiren imponer su voluntad a los demás por encima de toda consideración como ya le dije en mi párrafo. Eso les caracteriza. Un anarquista o un demócrata podrá querer mucho a sus hijos pero NUNCA impondrá a los demás el querer tenerlos o no con sus consecuencias. IGNORANTE ES USTED!!!!

pero la libertad de la madre está por encima del feto*

Vuelve usted a mentir, la libertad de la madre para matar a su hijo, no está por encima de la vida de su HIJO, el feto.

*Yo y otros muchos así lo entendemos porque además es así, ya que por razones obvias el feto no puede vivir dentro de la madre y ella siempre decidirá qué hacer con su cuerpo y lo que hay dentro. Es evidente y meridiano, sólamente cabezas muy perturbadas como la suya quieren establecer patrones irreales donde la razón ,la libertad y la naturaleza dicen lo contrario*

Que sea usted una homicida, no le da derecho su libertad para matar seres humanos.

*La Ley y la razón, defendida por grandes pensadores, me la da para interrumpir el embarazo en los tiempos y maneras previstas por una Ley que sujetos insurrectos como usted no parecen acatar

Usted el fascista*

Vuelve usted a mentir. Ser o no fascista, no le da derecho a matar a los hijos.

*Los fascistas tiene Derecho a matar todo lo que se mueve como hemos visto a lo largo del siglo XX y usted es espejo de ellos. Ser un sujeto libre SI me lo da para deshacerme del feto. pese a quien le pese, y con las Leyes a mi favor, sin necesidad de recurrir a la clandestinidad*

A su hijo no le ha dado tiempo a ser o no fascista, es curioso que el no fascista sea quien mata seres humanos..
.
*Pero como medida profiláctica para que no me salga un fanático fascista como usted le interrumpo la gestación y si me da su dirección le envío la criatura para que la cuide en formol

Matar seres humanos de dias es algo absolutamente aceptado por nuestras legislaciones y por la mayoria de ciudadanos.*

No, la mayoría de los ciudadanos, que no se les ha preguntado, y nuestras legislaciones, NO está aceptado matar bebes, nasciturus. Matar a tu hijo no solo no es legal, sino que es un homicidio.

*MIENTE, porque e legal merced a una Ley vigente, que permite matar el feto en los plazos y circunstancias previstos. ¡Y SE JODE POR ELLO!*
A no ser que viva usted en otro país que no sea España.

*Por lo menos admite su caracter demoniaco*

Si, el caracter demoniaco es el odio a la creación, y especificamente, el odio a la mujer y sus hijos.

*Lo verdaderamente demoníaco es su odio hacia quien piensa diferente y a que las personas hagan uso de su libertad que usted y los suyos pretender conculcar, coaccionar, etc

Por cierto, usted firma como madmaxista: Cuando venga el madmax, no tenga qué comer, ni con qué calentarse, y vea a sus hijos desnutridos morir de inanición o carencias, ni se le ocurra pensar en la posibilidad de abortar, mejor que mueran conscientes de que su cruel padre los trajo a este mundo para vivir y morir miserablemente.

Una vez más le reitero encarecidamente mi pregunta, Respóndala si es que tiene algun rigor dialéctico y algo más que cruces gamadas en su cerebro.*

*¿Está de acuerdo con que la patria le exija matar vidas humanas sagradas y exponer su sagrada vida en caso de guerra ?
Imaginemos que mañana le llama la OTAN para luchar contra Rusia.*

[/QUOTE]


----------



## laresial (6 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Defender EL DERECHO A LA VIDA
> 
> *Eso se llama fascismo
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]

*Defender EL DERECHO A LA VIDA

Eso se llama fascismo*

En serio.

Usted es un robot.

*Tergiversa o NO ENTIENDE mi discurso*

No si tu discurso se entiende perfectamente, _"quiero matar a mi hijo."_

*IGNORANTE ES USTED!!!!

pero la libertad de la madre está por encima del feto*

Seré ignorante, pero el derecho a la vida del Hijo, está por encima de la libertad de la madre para matarlo.
Llámeme fascista si quiere. Me la suda.

*por razones obvias el feto no puede vivir dentro de la madre*

¿No puede vivir?, será si la madre lo mata. Homicida.

*si me da su dirección le envío la criatura para que la cuide en formol*

No gracias, no comparto sus aficiones homicidas infanticidas.

*Lo verdaderamente demoníaco es su odio hacia quien piensa diferente*

Yo no odio que usted piense que está en su derecho a matar a su hijo, y las madres a sus hijos, no comparto su opinión, y creo que como Jack el Destripador, no le odio, pero creo que matar prostitutas, ya sea del cuerpo o de la mente, su libertad de matar prostitutas, está en un rango inferior de poder que el derecho a la vida de la prostituta. Igual que el del Hijo, el derecho a la vida del hijo, es superior a la libertad de la madre para matarlo.

Si fascista es luchar por el derecho a la vida de los seres humanos, seré fascistas.
Pero creo que es algo que comparten también muchos demócratas, liberales, caesaristas, republicanos, monarquicos, o anarquistas.

Por que luchar por la vida de tu hijo, contra el derecho a matarlo de su madre, no te convierte automaticamente en un fascista, sino en una persona que ama la vida, y lucha por protegerla contra los homicidas, como Jack el Destripador.

¡Eh Jack, no mates prostitutas, dejalas vivir, Jack!
Deja a tu hijo vivir.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (6 Jul 2022)

*Defender EL DERECHO A LA VIDA

Eso se llama fascismo

FALSO, Sólo un FALSARIO compulsivo como usted afirma eso. Los fascistas consideran sagrado lo que a ellos les parece sagrado e imponen su dictado superchero y su ficción a los demás. Los que sólo queremos ejercer nuestros más básicos derechos no queremos imponérselos a nadie. Sin embargo usted comete el mayor de los pecados en los de su especie: LA SOBERBIA, al creerse en propiedad de la verdad y no atisbar lo irracional de su postura, su enorme miopia intelectual y emocional para entender lo que es la vida y lo ridícula de su postura ianmovible que se deconstruye por si misma ante la simpleza de los hachos.
Su problema se llama SOBERBIA, y a usted le queda muy grande porque sus argumentos tiene las patas muy cortas y no alcanza para más. Es la soberbia del predicador, del TORQUEMADA de turno, capaz de los más bestiales crimenes por imponer su voluntad, henchido de vanagloria irracional.*


En serio.

Usted es un robot.

*Yo creo que más bien lo es usted a juzgar por la rigidez del algoritmo que remacha una y otra vez y del que no sabe salir

Tergiversa o NO ENTIENDE mi discurso*

No si tu discurso se entiende perfectamente, _"quiero matar a mi hijo."_

*Vuelta la burra al trigo. La postura es la de cualquier pensador liberal al de un Russell: No se trata de matar al feto, se trata de hacer con mi cuerpo lo que yo quiera, porque la libertad de mi cuerpo es mi libertad, y si mi decisión libre es la de que no quiero continuar la gestación, la consecuencia inevitable es la muerte del feto. Que a usted no le guste me parece bien, pero que las Leyes dictadas por gente como usted me impidan a mi abortar, supone una conculcación de mi derecho capaz de generar una respuesta violenta a quien violenta mi voluntad para con mi cuerpo. ¿Lo ha entendido de una maldita vez?

IGNORANTE ES USTED!!!!

pero la libertad de la madre está por encima del feto*

Seré ignorante, pero el derecho a la vida del Hijo, está por encima de la libertad de la madre para matarlo.

*Es ignorante porque no vive en sociedad, imagino que es usted un eremita. Sepa que a fecha de hoy, en ete país y otros mucho el derecho de la madre está por encima de la del feto, en los términos previstos por la Ley, y por tanto se deshecha el feto, el feto deja de vivir, se mata al feto ¿lo ha entendido? ¿O quiere que le envie la Ley?*

Llámeme fascista si quiere. Me la suda.

*Se lo llamo porque usted tiene todos los mimbres para serlo, al querer imponer sus criterios que excluyen la libertad de los demás. Creo que puede ser una conditio sinequanon, no sé si suficiente. Pero es usted un buen rudimento de fascista. Casi sseguro que lo es pero como no contesta a lo que le inquiero no puedo asegurarlo, aunque tal obstinada negativa me invita a pensar que es un fascita de "tomo y lomo", de mucho bulto y peso

por razones obvias el feto no puede vivir dentro de la madre*

¿No puede vivir?, será si la madre lo mata. Homicida.

*Será si la madre le retira el alimento

si me da su dirección le envío la criatura para que la cuide en formol*

No gracias, no comparto sus aficiones homicidas infanticidas.

*Lo verdaderamente demoníaco es su odio hacia quien piensa diferente*

Yo no odio que usted piense que está en su derecho a matar a su hijo, y las madres a sus hijos, no comparto su opinióna. Igual que el del Hijo, el derecho a la vida del hijo, es superior a la libertad de la madre para matarlo.

Si fascista es luchar por el derecho a la vida de los seres humanos, seré fascistas.

*Los fascistas no luchan por eso, puesto que son propensos a quitarla , como demuestra la Historia, a los nacidos, sino que luchan por imponer su dictado, su criterio su autoridad, basada a menudo en mitos y supercherías*

Pero creo que es algo que comparten también muchos demócratas, liberales, caesaristas, republicanos, monarquicos, o anarquistas.

*A favor de la vida de los nacidos, pero también a favor del aborto, en todo caso*

Por que luchar por la vida de tu hijo, contra el derecho a matarlo de su madre, no te convierte automaticamente en un fascista, sino en una persona que ama la vida, y lucha por protegerla contra los homicidas, como Jack el Destripador.

*Pues proteja la vida de su hijo y abstrraigase de los demás. Su libertad acaba donde empieza la de los demás. viva la vida lo más plenamente posible y procure que los demás tambien la vivan como ellos crean que son felices

SIGUE SIN CONTESTAR A LA PREGUNTA. TIENE TERROR A LA MISMA PORQUE SABE QUE NO AGUANTA INTELECTUALMENTE LO QUE PRETENDE SOSTENER. SU PUSILANIMIDAD ES PROVERBIAL Y ESTA QUEDANDO EN EVIDENCIA ANTE CUALQUIER LECTOR QUE CURIOSEE Y SE INTERESE POR LOS ARGUMENTOS.  *
[/QUOTE]


----------



## laresial (7 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *Defender EL DERECHO A LA VIDA
> 
> Eso se llama fascismo
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]

Abortar es matar al hijo.

"...*No se trata de matar al feto, se trata de hacer con mi cuerpo lo que yo quiera,..."*

No es su cuerpo es su hijo.
Veo que además de ser un robot mentiroso, tiene dislexia.
Hijo, su cuerpo, no es lo mismo. Su hijo no es su cuerpo. No se preocupe, repita y con el tiempo empezará a entenderlo.

*"...de mi derecho capaz de generar una respuesta violenta a quien violenta mi voluntad para con mi cuerpo. ¿Lo ha entendido de una maldita vez?..."

IGNORANTE ES USTED!!!! 
IGNORANTE ES USTED!!!!

pero la libertad de la madre está por encima del feto..."*

Bueno, bueno, así que soy un ignorante, ahí tiene toda la razón.

Lo de que su hijo es su cuerpo, le recuerdo la dislexia, animo, dese tiempo y repita.
Mi hijo no es mi cuerpo.

La libertad de matar de una madre a su hijo, está por encima del derecho del hijo a vivir.
He de decir, que en determinados momentos, dan ganas de aplicar esos pensamientos homicidas que usted sugiere, 
oh vaya, mi hijo se ha caido desde el 7º, cuando le empujaba, la libertad de empujarle después de estar gritando y destrozando el salón todo el día, está por encima de su derecho a vivir, señor juez.

Y usted le absolvería, naturalmente.
Es un pensamiento tentador, y luego cuando estuviera en el suelo con los sesos desparramados gritarle, ¡por que no sigues ahora destrozando el salón, cuerpo mío!

Pero na. En realidad su derecho a la vida es superior, pero me tienta, es verdad.

"*... Sepa que a fecha de hoy, en ete país y otros mucho el derecho de la madre está por encima de la del feto, en los términos previstos por la Ley, y por tanto se deshecha el feto, el feto deja de vivir, se mata al feto ¿lo ha entendido? ¿O quiere que le envie la Ley?.."

en ete país... *¿a que páis se está refiriendo?, habla usted como un traidor del PPSOE, enetepais...
Si encantado, envieme esa ley que dice que la madre tiene derecho a matar a su hijo, y que su hijo es su cuerpo. Por ahora la ley dice que el nasciturus, o el hijo de la madre ( y del padre) tienen derecho a la vida, art. 15 de la Constitución española.
Enetepaís tuyo, quizás no sea así.
¿Dónde vive usted en Cartago?

*"...fascita de "tomo y lomo", de mucho bulto y peso

por razones obvias el feto no puede vivir dentro de la madre..."*

fascista, fascista, fascista, le recuerdo que llamar fascista a alguien, por ejemplo, si yo le llamo fascista a usted, o comunista, no es un argumento.
Pero eso, estimado Jack, ya lo sabes, tú eres más de destripar mujeres.
Por razones, obvias el feto no puede vivir dentro de la madre.
Pues claro, no puede vivir si lo descuartizas, Jack, es lo que tiene cuando empleas un bisturí, y le cortas la cabeza. 
Pero si no lo descuartizas, probablemente, vivirá, a no ser que se haya inyectado el Covid, que tienes muchas posibilidades de un aborto natural... natural de Covid...

Sino descuartizas a tu hijo, quizás viva, Jack, no descuartices a tu hijo. Dale una oportunidad, no mates a tu hijo. Es delito, y está mal.

*"...A favor de la vida de los nacidos, pero también a favor del aborto, en todo caso..."*

Vaya, así que poniendo un enunciado con dos afirmaciones contradictorias.
Querido Robot, Jack, debes saber, por que quizás no te han programado, que la lógica establece que no puedes hacer un enunciado con dos afirmaciones contrarias en la misma frase.
"A=estoy a favor de que mi hijo viva, y B=estoy a favor de matar a mi hijo"
Si pones A+B, es un enunciado contradictorio. Es como el que coge un pez, y dice, estoy a favor de que este pez viva, y a continuacion le corta la cabeza, y lo frie. y dice, y estoy a favor de comer hoy pescado.

Como ve, no cumple lo afirmado en la parte A, que el pez viva, si en B, se lo come.

El pez lo sabe.


A dejas vivir al pez.


Spoiler: A a favor de la vida de los hijos












B te comes el pez.



Spoiler: No hay respeto sino espeto












Principio de no contradicción.
1º Regla de la lógica.

Por si quiere razonar adecuadamente.

" Su lectura informal es la siguiente: «no es cierto: a y no a». 

El principio de no contradicción | La guía de Filosofía

Al principio puede parecer difícil, como decir, no voy a ver al tele, y luego verla, o apoya a los hijos no nacidos, y luego apoyas el aborto, parece difícil no caer en contradicciones, pero si te das cuenta cuando te estás comiendo el pez, es que realmente, no querías salvarlo. Y te contradices.

Mi cuerpa, ¿no era cuerpa?.

"*procure que los demás tambien la vivan como ellos crean que son felices

SIGUE SIN CONTESTAR A LA PREGUNTA. TIENE TERROR A LA MISMA PORQUE SABE QUE NO AGUANTA INTELECTUALMENTE LO QUE PRETENDE SOSTENER. SU PUSILANIMIDAD ES PROVERBIAL"*

Bueno un argumento de peso, bien "la felicidad", entonces su argumento es que si 
usted, Jack el Destripador, es feliz destripando prostitutas en el Támesis, deberíamos no solo respetarlo sino apoyar su libertad ejercida destripando a su hijo, digo a sus prostitutas.

No estoy de acuerdo.

*"...TIENE TERROR ... SU PUSILANIMIDAD ES PROVERBIAL..."*

No me digas más, Jack, ¿también eres telepata, lees los pensamientos, ¿sabes que tengo terror, y que soy un pusilánime?
Enhorabuena, puede ser que tuvieras razón, hipotéticamente, pero eso no demuestra que una madre tenga más derecho a matar a su hijo, que el hijo tenga derecho a vivir.

Yo creo que las prostitutas deben tener derecho a vivir, y Jack, que se aguante las ganas de matar prostitutas.
Que se haga un espeto, de peces, en el Támesis, y deje vivir a los seres humanos en el vientre de su madre.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (7 Jul 2022)

@laresial

*Primero dejar claro que se está poniendo bastante pesado con lo de Jack el destripador, y que desde el punto de vista dialectico, además de redundante, no es argumento ninguno. Se lo expreso porque parece estar perdiendo los papeles y que a falta de argumentos parece preferir faltar al respeto*

Abortar es matar al hijo.

*Vuelta la burra al trigo. La postura es la de cualquier pensador liberal al estilo de un Russell: No se trata de matar al feto, se trata de hacer con mi cuerpo lo que yo estime oportuno, que en este caso en detener la gestación, porque la libertad de mi cuerpo es mi libertad, y si mi decisión libre es la de que no quiero continuar la gestación, la consecuencia inevitable es la muerte del feto. Usted ni nadie puede violentarme a mí o a mi cuerpo. Que a usted no le guste me parece bien, pero que las Leyes dictadas por gente como usted me impidan a mi abortar, supone una conculcación de mi derecho capaz de generar una respuesta violenta a quien violenta mi voluntad para con mi cuerpo. ¿Lo ha entendido de una maldita vez?*


No es su cuerpo es su hijo.

*Es el cuerpo de la mujer y el feto no llegará a ser su hijo, en virtud del ejercicio de su libertad y de una Ley que la protege*

Veo que además de ser un robot mentiroso, tiene dislexia.

*Usted es un robot que sólo contesta lo que tiene programado, haciendo caso omiso de lo que no le interesa, y por lo que veo además de dislexia, disociación, distorsión y disonancia cognitivas.  *

Hijo, su cuerpo, no es lo mismo. Su hijo no es su cuerpo. No se preocupe, repita y con el tiempo empezará a entenderlo.

*Su feto está en su cuerpo y es dependiente de él, y es un producto de su cuerpo por las leyes biológicas, al hacerse la voluntad libre de la madre...........voilà
"...de mi derecho capaz de generar una respuesta violenta a quien violenta mi voluntad para con mi cuerpo. ¿Lo ha entendido de una maldita vez?..."
pero la libertad de la madre está por encima del feto..."*

Bueno, bueno, así que soy un ignorante, ahí tiene toda la razón.

La libertad de matar de una madre a su hijo, está por encima del derecho del hijo a vivir.

*Correcto*

He de decir, que en determinados momentos, dan ganas de aplicar esos pensamientos homicidas que usted sugiere,
oh vaya, mi hijo se ha caido desde el 7º, cuando le empujaba, la libertad de empujarle después de estar gritando y destrozando el salón todo el día, está por encima de su derecho a vivir, señor juez.

*Error. Habla de un ya nacido. Tergiversa o delira*

Y usted le absolvería, naturalmente.

*No conozco el caso en concreto, no puedo opinaar de lo que no sé. Por otra parte si fuera juez debería juzgar con las Leyes vigentes*

"*... Sepa que a fecha de hoy, en ete país y otros mucho el derecho de la madre está por encima de la del feto, en los términos previstos por la Ley, y por tanto se deshecha el feto, el feto deja de vivir, se mata al feto ¿lo ha entendido? ¿O quiere que le envie la Ley?.."

en ete país...*

¿a que páis se está refiriendo?, habla usted como un traidor del PPSOE, enetepais...
Si encantado, envieme esa ley que dice que la madre tiene derecho a matar a su hijo, y que su hijo es su cuerpo. Por ahora la ley dice que el nasciturus, o el hijo de la madre ( y del padre) tienen derecho a la vida, art. 15 de la Constitución española.

*No hay una referencia directa al nasciturus, al feto. MIENTE POR TANTO COMO UN BELLACO FELON


"...fascita de "tomo y lomo", de mucho bulto y peso

por razones obvias el feto no puede vivir dentro de la madre..."*

fascista, fascista, fascista, le recuerdo que llamar fascista a alguien, por ejemplo, si yo le llamo fascista a usted, o comunista, no es un argumento.

*No se trata de un argumento sino de una consideración: Su forma de pensar, imponiendo sus creencias es lo que caracteriza al fascista. Su engreimiento y su SOBERBIA que lo ridiculizan como ser humano ante la vida y ante la Historia larga y diversa de la Humanidad.*


Por razones, obvias el feto no puede vivir dentro de la madre.

*Se ha dado cuenta*

*"...A favor de la vida de los nacidos, pero también a favor del aborto, en todo caso..."*

Vaya, así que poniendo un enunciado con dos afirmaciones contradictorias.

*No son contradictorias: Barrio Sésamo hay que usar con usted, colores y figuras. un nacido es un nacido y un no nacido un no nacido. La dislexia es suya




SIGUE SIN CONTESTAR A LA PREGUNTA. TIENE TERROR A LA MISMA PORQUE SABE QUE NO AGUANTA INTELECTUALMENTE LO QUE PRETENDE SOSTENER. SU PUSILANIMIDAD ES PROVERBIAL"*



No estoy de acuerdo.

*¿Cómo iba a estarlo. Si ni es capaz al pareceer de seguir el hilo argumentativo

Déjese querido Torquemada de infantiles símiles y en lugar de darle vueltas a lo mismo, pues ha llegado a un callejón sin salida, y sólo hace el papagayo dando vuelta una y otra vez a lo que está más que aclarado y lea esto:

"...TIENE TERROR ... SU PUSILANIMIDAD ES PROVERBIAL..."


Se la formularé por enésima vez para que haya constancía de su vacuidad dialéctica y ética en este foro, ya que entiendo que como buen fascista no tiene capacidad para digerirla y argumentarla con su vació sistema ético-cognitivo:

¿Está de acuerdo con que la patria le exija matar vidas humanas sagradas y exponer su sagrada vida en caso de guerra ?*
* Imaginemos que mañana le llama la OTAN para luchar contra Rusia.* 

*CONTESTE SI TIENE AGALLAS y quedará demostrada su fanática impostura y su hipócrita ética.*


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (8 Jul 2022)

@laresial

Hoy por lo visto no tiene usted cobertura en la "caverna" en que habita con el resto de novicios de su secta.   No se preocupe por mí que supliré con otras actividades su falta de atenciones, pero necesito mi dosis forera por la adicción a la misma.
Como le explicaba, aquí en España tenemos una Ley del aborto que permite a las gestantes malograr los zigotos convertidos en sanguinolentos fetos parásitos del cuerpo de sus madres, cuales aliens, y Macrón en un alarde de magnificiencia liberal quiere blindarlo constitucionalmente.
También se ha inventado la iluminación led, lo digo por si tienen grandes dificultades ahí en la caverna mazmorrera y, bueno por paliar la "falta de luces" lo pilla ¿no?
Bueno espero no haberle importunado "la sexta" después del Angelus


----------



## Mis Alaska (8 Jul 2022)

OP, un par de contradicciones sobre tu persona:

Si piensas que rezar es malo, es que realmente eres una persona muy, muy supersticiosa. Lo cual, posiblemente sea una gran contradicción, porque seguro que te identificas con una persona atea. Si no crees en nada, que hay de malo en recitar una palabras que para ti, posiblemente no tengan ningún sentido?.

Como persona de izquierdas que eres, seguro que estás en contra de la gente que ha nacido con dinero por sus privilegios, contra todo el materialismo y demás milongas de izquierdas. Pues déjame que te diga una cosa, no hay nada más materialista y clasista que decirle a un bebé 'tu no naces porque tu madre no tiene dinero'. Que básicamente es el argumento que usáis para defender en la práctica el aborto. La verdadera respuesta de una 'persona de izquierdas' debería de ser '¿como es posible que haya madres que tengan que abortar por falta de recursos?. Pero luego se os llena la boca de denunciar la pobreza en otros sitios.

Seguro que estás en contra de los desalojos y a favor de la ocupación, ¿a que sí?, pues mira abortar no deja de ser un desalojo de lo más salvaje contra el más débil sin que la ley pueda protegerle, y haciendo uso del mismo argumento que haría un propietario 'mi casa es mi casa y en ella entra quien yo quiero', o si me apuras el de un empresario o dueño de bar 'mi bar es mi bar y en mi bar entra quien yo quiero', o 'mi empresa es mi empresa y en mi empresa trabaja quien yo quiero'. ¿No te das cuenta que estais defendiendo una contradicción absoluta con vuestros principios universales de justicia para los pobres?.



Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El problema está en que se trata de una coacción intolerable y será penado por Ley próximamente. Es como si yo me pusiera en la poerta de las Iglesias a increpar a los que en ella entran. Cada uno a su casa y Dios en la de todos.
> El problema es que luego hay gente de VOX diciendo que no son derechona.



Lo de ir a escandalizar a una Iglesia ya lo hacéis sin ningún tipo de rubor. Y encima con un mal gusto que ralla el mamarrachismo.

Y por cierto, si estar en contra del aborto y rezar me convierte en una persona 'derechona' pues bien venido sea el adjetivo.


En el aborto es una total contradicción en una persona de izquierdas que quiere luchar contra el sistema porque el sistema desampara al más débil y beneficia al más fuerte. Es como si envidiaseis a los ricos y sus posibilidades de decisión y ese resentimiento lo cargáseis contra alguien que por naturaleza es más débil que vosotros. Es un abuso contra el más débil de todos y viniendo de un sistema que 'quiere defender al débil por encima de todo' es una absoluta contradicción. ¿No te das cuenta de que estás desamparando al más débil defendiendo el aborto?


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (8 Jul 2022)

@Mis Alaska, post: 41449865, member: 10763"]
OP, un par de contradicciones sobre tu persona:

Si piensas que rezar es malo, es que realmente eres una persona muy, muy supersticiosa. Lo cual, posiblemente sea una gran contradicción, porque seguro que te identificas con una persona atea. Si no crees en nada, que hay de malo en recitar una palabras que para ti, posiblemente no tengan ningún sentido?.

*Señora usted no me ha leído y entonces habla por hablar, está confusa y se confunde. En ningún momento he dicho que sea malo rezar, ni por asomo. Sí creo que hay lugares especialmente habiitados y recomendado para ello como sion los templos y los domicilios, ambos lugares recogidos e intimos. Hacerlo en lugar público, queriendo presionar a personas concretas o para estigmatizar centros hospitalarios donde se practican abortos bajo el amparo de la Ley, me parece una forma de prostitucuón, de mercenarismo y de irreverencia hacia tus semejantes, profanando y prostituyendo lo sagrado, una mera performance de postureo político.*

Como persona de izquierdas que eres, seguro que estás en contra de la gente que ha nacido con dinero por sus privilegios, contra todo el materialismo y demás milongas de izquierdas. Pues déjame que te diga una cosa, no hay nada más materialista y clasista que decirle a un bebé 'tu no naces porque tu madre no tiene dinero'. Que básicamente es el argumento que usáis para defender en la práctica el aborto. La verdadera respuesta de una 'persona de izquierdas' debería de ser '¿como es posible que haya madres que tengan que abortar por falta de recursos?. Pero luego se os llena la boca de denunciar la pobreza en otros sitios.

*Se confunde e invierte los términos. No ha dado ni una. Mi principal razón para abortar no es principalmente material, es acaso personal y existencial, aunque sí creo que a menudo lo material juega a favor de no abortar para perpetuar el patrimonio por via genética, justo al contrario de lo usted dice. En las sociedades tradicionales, de idénticac manera y ante la falta de anticonceptivos, la gente traía los hijos al mundo por mero continuismo de tener alguien que labrar la tierra o pacer los animales, en definitiva continuar con un "modus vivendi" que contemplaba también cuidar los jovenes a los viejos.*

Seguro que estás en contra de los desalojos y a favor de la ocupación, ¿a que sí?, pues mira abortar no deja de ser un desalojo de lo más salvaje contra el más débil sin que la ley pueda protegerle, y haciendo uso del mismo argumento que haría un propietario 'mi casa es mi casa y en ella entra quien yo quiero', o si me apuras el de un empresario o dueño de bar 'mi bar es mi bar y en mi bar entra quien yo quiero', o 'mi empresa es mi empresa y en mi empresa trabaja quien yo quiero'. ¿No te das cuenta que estais defendiendo una contradicción absoluta con vuestros principios universales de justicia para los pobres?.

*Ni a favor ni en contra de los desalojos: Depende de las circunstancias y del bien inmueble a desalojar. en principio no estoy a favor de la ocupación de inmuebles. Lo que la Constitución afirma de que todos tienen derecho a un domo, deberia ser satisfecho de alguna manera que no sea mediante un mercado repleto de tiburones especulando con el dios dinero que unos cuantos han impreso como posesos y repartido al albur. Ocupar algo que no es tuyo no es ninguna solución.
Como he transgredido su afirmación , paso de refutar su paralelismo o analogia absurdas.*



Lo de ir a escandalizar a una Iglesia ya lo hacéis sin ningún tipo de rubor. Y encima con un mal gusto que ralla el mamarrachismo.

*Creo que abusa de la confianza que no le he dado. No he ido a escandalizar a ninguna iglesia. Si uste tiene a bien hacerlo no me identifico.*

Y por cierto, si estar en contra del aborto y rezar me convierte en una persona 'derechona' pues bien venido sea el adjetivo

*Yo no he dicho tampoco que rezar la convierta en una persona derechona, salvo si lo hace en una calle frente a un hospital intimidando a otros sujetos. Señora todo se lo cocina usted sola.*


En el aborto es una total contradicción en una persona de izquierdas que quiere luchar contra el sistema porque el sistema desampara al más débil y beneficia al más fuerte. Es como si envidiaseis a los ricos y sus posibilidades de decisión y ese resentimiento lo cargáseis contra alguien que por naturaleza es más débil que vosotros. Es un abuso contra el más débil de todos y viniendo de un sistema que 'quiere defender al débil por encima de todo' es una absoluta contradicción. ¿No te das cuenta de que estás desamparando al más débil defendiendo el aborto?

*No se trata de hacer políticac con el aborto. Se trata de que nadie puede arrogarse el derecho de impedir a la madre hacer de su cuerpo lo que ssea su voluntad. Ser rico, como ya dije, en el campo de la decisiones humanas solo sería un requisito para hacer más probable que un niño venga al mundo eso sí.
Esa es una de las razones por la que en nuestos país disminuye la natalidad sin cesar, ya que no hay acceso a una vida material ideal, viendo el homo homini lupus y los límites materiales de este mundo, frente al modelo de standard life, que se nos ha vendido, incluidos como no, a los de izquierdas, entre otras razones.  *

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mis Alaska (8 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @Mis Alaska, post: 41449865, member: 10763"]
> OP, un par de contradicciones sobre tu persona:
> 
> Si piensas que rezar es malo, es que realmente eres una persona muy, muy supersticiosa. Lo cual, posiblemente sea una gran contradicción, porque seguro que te identificas con una persona atea. Si no crees en nada, que hay de malo en recitar una palabras que para ti, posiblemente no tengan ningún sentido?.
> ...




Primero, no rezan EN los centros hospitalarios, rezan CERCA de los centros hospitalarios y esto forma parte de la libertad religiosa que ampara la LEY que también ampara a la mujer que aborta. Otra cosa distinta es que a una mujer que va a abortar le incomode justo alguien que rece. Rezar se ha convertido en un acto subversivo. Tu libertad a hacer con tu cuerpo choca contra su libertad a rezar donde quieran. Incluso en la calle cerca de un centro médico. Rezar es de las acciones menos intimidatorias que puede hacer una persona. Incómoda, puede, pero intimidatoria, nunca. La intimidación implica una amenaza, ¿donde está la amenaza de alguien que reza?. Es como si a las puertas de una clínica alguien decidiese ponerse con rosas rojas para que el olor agradase a la gente que entra o cualquier gesto similar y alguien se molestase por ello.

El cuerpo de una mujer embarazada son dos cuerpos. Que el cuerpo más pequeño tenga dos semanas o 40 es indiferente. Sin su madre, no puede sobrevivir ni un feto de dos semanas ni una criatura de 3 años. Por suerte, si una criatura de 3 años se queda sola, siempre encontrará al alguien que la cuide.


Y bueno, todos estamos aquí porque alguien decidió que así fuese. ¿Quienes somos nosotros para decidir lo contrario sobre los demás?. Es una ley natural que está por encima del las leyes humanas.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (8 Jul 2022)

@Mis Alaska, post: 41451495, member: 10763"]
Primero, no rezan EN los centros hospitalarios, rezan CERCA de los centros hospitalarios y esto forma parte de la libertad religiosa que ampara la LEY que también ampara a la mujer que aborta.

*La noticia dice delante de los centros hospitalarios, sólo faltaria que fuera en su interior, y yo no lo he comprobado si es delante o detras, no sé usted si lo ha hecho. Usted vera la diferencia entre hacerlo frente a los centros hospitalarios versus cercaL La Ley ampara el aborto y la Ley ampara la libertad de culto. La ética y estética de rezar en lugar público, dirigiéndose personalmente a personas que ejercen legalmente su Derecho es lo qe está en discusión. En algún caso, como vemos arriba, ya hay sanciones a personas por inmiscuirse irrespetuosamente en la libeertad de otras*


Otra cosa distinta es que a una mujer que va a abortar le incomode justo alguien que rece.

*Lógicamente no es normal encontarte con gente que te espera cuando vas someterte a una intervención. Sería como que cuando usted fuera al ginecólogo o a la farmacia a por anticonceptivos, hubiera gente rezando por que no cometiera esas prácticas obscenas (modo fundamentalista)*

Rezar se ha convertido en un acto subversivo.

*No veo el porqué. Una cosa es el rezo y otra muy distinto utilizar el rezo para un acto de violentar libre decisiones de los individuos que directamente se sienten agredidos al ser objeto de su artención, a convertir el rezo en una performance política e ideológica. Me parece francamente prostituir el rezo.*

Tu libertad a hacer con tu cuerpo choca contra su libertad a rezar donde quieran.

*No se equivoque nuevamente: no hay choque ninguno si usted va a rezar a un lugar donde yo no esté, porque está ejerciendo esa libertad para sentirme agredido. Me parece una perversión de la libertad de rezo, que usted dice, para agredirme en mi discreción y mi anonimato. Me parecería muy violento y desagradable que al ir a abortar un enlambre de personas haciendo el ridículo me mirasen para hacerme ssentir culpable o cualquier otra emoción o sentimiento.*

Incluso en la calle cerca de un centro médico. Rezar es de las acciones menos intimidatorias que puede hacer una persona. Incómoda, puede, pero intimidatoria, nunca. La intimidación implica una amenaza, ¿donde está la amenaza de alguien que reza?. Es como si a las puertas de una clínica alguien decidiese ponerse con rosas rojas para que el olor agradase a la gente que entra o cualquier gesto similar y alguien se molestase por ello.

*Depende la la susceptibilidad de las personas. Como usted acepta es incómodo de entrada, y tal como vemos en muchos acérrimos detractores en este mismo foro, alguno se puede sentir amenazada veladamente o tácitamente, habida cuenta de la iracundia de estos fanáticos.
Como hay muchas¡¡os tipos de sensibilidades y susceptibilidades, ante la duda y por prudencia, cabalmente lo mejor es no hacerlo en esos lugares.
Hay muchos otros más óptimos para hacerlo, y muchas y más nobles obras que realizar, como cuidar enfermos y ancianos, actividades que no generarán ningún tipo de hostilidad o molestia. En la página 30 post 436 me han llamado "puta asesina! para que vea la calaña de sujetos que apoyan esa postura.*

El cuerpo de una mujer embarazada son dos cuerpos. Que el cuerpo más pequeño tenga dos semanas o 40 es indiferente. Sin su madre, no puede sobrevivir ni un feto de dos semanas ni una criatura de 3 años.

*Es evidente*

Por suerte, si una criatura de 3 años se queda sola, siempre encontrará al alguien que la cuide.

*A las malas en un tétrico hospicio o entidad u orfanato, donde con no mucha suerte, a juzgar por los miles de casos, encontrará un cura pedófilo que satisfará todas sus necesidades.*


Y bueno, todos estamos aquí porque alguien decidió que así fuese.

*Evidente, querido Watson, y evidentemente no nos preguntaron si queríamos.*

¿Quienes somos nosotros para decidir lo contrario sobre los demás?.

*Y ¿Quién es nadie, ni nosotros ni ellos para decidir sobre "mi cuerpo" y lo que hay en él?*


Es una ley natural que está por encima del las leyes humanas.

*Es una ley biológica que se perpetúa por encima de nuestra voluntad y a la que a veces hay que poner limitaciones*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## ciberecovero (Ayer a la(s) 5:37 AM)

​


----------



## KUTRONIO (Ayer a la(s) 6:50 AM)

¡Batalla de las ideas!

A largo plazo siempre funciona


----------



## BGA (Ayer a la(s) 7:58 AM)

Si se puede arrebatar una vida justificándolo en que va a ser precaria o dolorosa en cualquier aspecto, se está rompiendo con un "tabú" que también afecta a dependientes y terminales. Es decir, en los extremos de las edades del hombre cada vez es más sencillo justificar su extinción. Piensen que ésto acaba de empezar, como quien dice, y ante principios morales tan líquidos, nadie podría certificar que ese cáncer en los extremos de la vida no acabe acercándose "progresivamente" hacia el centro. Ahora se ve imposible tal vez argumentando que la "sociedad" no lo permitiría, pero lo cierto es que la sociedad "progresivamente" va rompiendo sus frenos morales. La justificación del asesinato terrorista por parte de ETA en España, sin ir más lejos, con aquel famoso y bochornoso "algo habrá hecho" nos puede dar una idea de lo voluble que resultan nuestros principios morales enfrentados a cualquier situación adecuadamente regada por el sesgo ideológico. Tanto la vida como la muerte han dejado de ser "sustancia" moral en sí mismas para convertirse en problemas susceptibles de ser resueltos con fórmulas mágicas, cuyas variables irán cambiando al ritmo del "progreso" y de su punto de vista sobre el sufrimiento, la oportunidad, el coste, el beneficio o la necesidad. 

Todo empezó con la "libertad". Se decía que la libertad sin responsabilidad es libertinaje, palabra maldita en el diccionario "liberador", pero hete aquí que con esta expresión tan odiada o con otra más nueva que mueva menos al asco, la libertad sin responsabilidad no es libertad porque precisamente el uso consciente y responsable de nuestra libertad nos hace libres e independientes de esas consecuencias que no advertimos por estar demasiado entregados a la obtención rápida y despreocupada del placer o el desahogo en cualquiera de sus formas. Si uno acaba siendo esclavo de las consecuencias de sus actos ¿podría seguirse manteniendo la idea de que actuó con verdadera libertad? Y si las leyes intervienen de manera positiva devolviendo al nuevo esclavo de las consecuencias de sus actos a la libertad, ¿podría decirse que al final la libertad del hombre depende en última instancia de quienes hacen las leyes incluso en un sistema formal que "garantiza" la liberta personal y los derechos humanos? 

Lo curioso es que ese libertinaje no opera en todos los campos y situaciones simplemente porque el estado cuida de que no suceda. Hay muchos ejemplos en los que la libertad está constreñida en función de sus efectos y casi todos tienen que ver con el medio ambiente, las "minorías" y toda clase de "colectivos" susceptibles de ser víctimas. Usted tiene todo el derecho a decir lo que quiera... siempre que no ofenda  a ciertos -no todos, solo algunos- colectivos. Aquí la libertad sí tiene fronteras bien marcadas y cada vez mejor blindadas, Aquí el estado no le permite "padecer" las consecuencias de sus actos ni le liberará de ellas si a pesar de todo su libertad le hubiera llevado tan lejos. Aquí "no es no" y punto... Aquí se miden escrupulosamente esas consecuencias y se condenan los actos libres que las provocarían. 

La diferencia, creo, radica en la víctima de las consecuencias de la libertad. Si es un feto o un viejo molesto e inservible, no pasa nada porque ambos suponen una merma en el uso de su libertad para la futura madre o para los hijos y nietos de esos ancianos, a pesar de que estén en el mundo gracias a ellos. Pero si la víctima es la "naturaleza", las minorías o colectivos "del buen salvaje"... es otra cosa. No hace falta poner nombre ni apellidos particulares a cada miembro de esas excepciones. El respeto al planeta y a la diversidad no los necesita. 

En muy poco tiempo hemos pasado de la prohibición del aborto a los derechos inalienables de las mujeres, pasado y habiendo dejado atrás situaciones excepcionales que abrieron la brecha. Es un derecho y como tal no puede estar sujeto a ninguna consideración al margen de la voluntad de cada mujer. Pero en esta carrera ellas no van solas, ni mucho menos. Van acompañadas de hombres que solo querían echar un polvo y ven cómo su carrera de vividores folladores podría sufrir un contratiempo. Tampoco ellos quieren asumir las consecuencias de sus actos y la única ventaja -que no es poca- es que no serán ellos los que se tengan que comer el coco ni la conciencia de presentarse en una clínica para acabar con una vida.

El mundo está loco. Aquí se enfrentan el derecho al aborto con el derecho a follar sin consecuencias. ¿Se tiene alguna idea de cuántos amantes masculinos asumirían la paternidad del futuro niño en cada uno de los abortos que se realizan en España? Es para ponerlo en contexto... 

Sin embargo, la lucha entre hombres y mujeres va alcanzando su venenosa plenitud


----------



## ciberecovero (Hoy a la(s) 12:14 AM)

​


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (Hoy a la(s) 12:18 AM)

Lo que nunca entendí de la gente tradicional o conservadora es creer que Jesús o los santos son así, cuando están más allá de las concepciones habituales ideológicas del resto. Abortar está mal pero sinceramente está peor la vida que están haciendo las élites y los pueblos, de todas formas ambas cosas son destructivas.


----------



## BGA (Hoy a la(s) 7:17 AM)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Lo que nunca entendí de la gente tradicional o conservadora es creer que Jesús o los santos son así, cuando están más allá de las concepciones habituales ideológicas del resto. Abortar está mal pero sinceramente está peor la vida que están haciendo las élites y los pueblos, de todas formas ambas cosas son destructivas.



El Papa emplea muchas veces el término "descarte" para referirse a los excluidos y marginados de la sociedad y no son pocas las personas y organizaciones católicas que trabajan para ese mundo olvidado. La Doctrina Católica no deja de recordar el deber cristiano de socorrer al que lo necesita en cualquier forma y por no ser contraria a la propiedad privada recuerda a todos, no solo a los muy ricos, el deber de la generosidad. Trabaja en todos los frentes, incluso entre los descartados de otras religiones y tradiciones cuya imagen aquí es virtuosa, como en Tibet por ejemplo. Recordará a Teresa de Calcuta ocupada en acompañar a moribundos abandonados a su suerte en sus últimos momentos, y recordará también lo que dijeron de ella los que la despreciaban porque decían que no empleaban paliativos y esto era a sus ojos un acto extremo de crueldad. No tenían en cuenta cuál era el destino cierto de esos moribundos -no eran simples enfermos- antes de intervenir ella. Esa gente moría en la calle ante la indiferencia de todos, incluso de los más santos entre los santos vivos del Hinduismo. Luego todos pusieron obstáculos y algunos comprendieron al final que esa labor era necesaria pero a su modo: dormirlos para que no sufrieran... o dicho de otro modo, morir inconscientemente sin nadie que los acompañara conscientemente hasta su último suspiro, sin el menor rasgo de amor y calor humanos., posiblemente los únicos de toda su vida.

Eso ya es santidad sin más. Las especulaciones intelectuales al respecto no son nada -alejan de hecho- si no hay caridad.

............


1 Co 13,1. Biblia de Navarra


_¿Qué visión del amor propone este texto?_
_Aspirad a los carismas mejores. Sin embargo, todavía os voy a mostrar un camino más excelente.

Aunque hablara las lenguas de los hombres y de los ángeles, si no tengo caridad, sería como el bronce que resuena o un golpear de platillos.

Y aunque tuviera el don de profecía y conociera todos los misterios y toda la ciencia, y aunque tuviera tanta fe como para trasladar montañas, si no tengo caridad, no sería nada.

Y aunque repartiera todos mis bienes, y entregara mi cuerpo para dejarme quemar, si no tengo caridad, de nada me aprovecharía.

La caridad es paciente, la caridad es amable; no es envidiosa, no obra con soberbia, no se jacta, no es ambiciosa, no busca lo suyo, no se irrita, no toma en cuenta el mal, no se alegra por la injusticia, se complace en la verdad; todo lo aguanta, todo lo cree, todo lo espera, todo lo soporta.

La caridad nunca acaba. Las profecías desaparecerán, las lenguas cesarán, la ciencia quedará anulada. Porque ahora nuestro conocimiento es imperfecto, e imperfecta nuestra profecía. Pero cuando venga lo perfecto, desaparecerá lo imperfecto. Cuando yo era niño, hablaba como niño, sentía como niño, razonaba como niño. Cuando he llegado a ser hombre, me he desprendido de las cosas de niño. Porque ahora vemos como en un espejo, borrosamente; entonces veremos cara a cara. Ahora conozco de modo imperfecto, entonces conoceré como soy conocido. Ahora permanecen la fe, la esperanza, la caridad: las tres virtudes. Pero de ellas la más grande es la caridad."_

Aquí estamos hablando del aborto, de la muerte de un inocente y de los rezos de algunos fieles en las inmediaciones de las clínicas. No se si se habrá dicho pero conviene recordar que no habría una oración completa si en la voluntad del orante no está presente la mujer que va a abortar. Si por la defensa del inocente se da cabida al odio contra la no-madre, no tendría sentido. Si es por amor esa oración, no puede haber ninguna clase de odio implicado. El alma de esas mujeres también importa.

Lo otro es actuar conforme al mundo, con sus divisiones y odios escondidos cuando no totalmente explícitos. Si esas oraciones molestan a ciertos sectores sociales, tenga por seguro que sus opuestos las emplearán como arma política. Siendo cierto, no es honesto negar que hay caridad y aunque imperfecta, sigue siendo caridad. Quienes no la practican se rasgarán las vestiduras por esas imperfecciones...

Viven sin moral pero apelan a ella solo para valorar los quilates de caridad de los que sí se someten a ciertas normas morales.


----------



## ciberecovero (Hoy a la(s) 5:58 PM)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (Hoy a la(s) 6:13 PM)

​


----------



## Marvelita (hace 55 minutos)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues sí, como lo oís, todos los dias ganándose los votos de los españoles, claro que sí. El dedo yy la luna y tal.....
> 
> No entienden que los españoles y españolas preferimos abortaar antes de que sean carne de cañon de la OTAN
> 
> ...



esto es lo que pablo iglesias llamaba jarabe democratico... no solo va aser medicina cuando quien escrachea son los suyos.


----------



## BGA (hace 42 minutos)

" No entienden que los españoles y españolas preferimos abortaar antes de que sean carne de cañon de la OTAN ".

Y si no fuera de la OTAN sería de "Ejpaña", de los señoritos, de los curas, de de la guardia civil... Nunca frase tan corta describió mejor un estado mental capaz de encontrar las justificaciones más peregrinas antes de retirarse a pensar un poco. Y si fuera verdad que eso fuera lo que les mueve a "los españoles y españolas a abortar", sería para llevarlos a un centro de re-educación hasta que salga el último troll soviético de su cabeza.


----------



## Onesimo39 (hace 38 minutos)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el problema? ¿Pegan a la chavala que aborta? ¿La escupen? ¿La insultan?



Que no rezan mirando a la meca, entonces es ofensivo...

Tan mal te parece que aborten a 100.000 españoles al año?


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (hace 25 minutos)

Archibald dijo:


> Toda mugera que aborte debería ser lapidada en plaza pública. ASESINAS.



100.000 abortos al año y a mi que me nutre, jodete capillita hijo de la gran puta!!!! follafetos!!!! jajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajajajjajajaajaja


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (hace 23 minutos)

stoker31 dijo:


> Habría que poner en funcionamiento unas cuantas cámaras de gas, legalizar la eliminación de asesinas y televisar la eliminación de estos infraseres en horario de máxima audiencia, no sin antes televisar lo que es un aborto. PUTA, y encima catalana.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Hispano-Olivetti M40



100.000 abortos anuales y lo que os queda por mamar, gordito.... jajajajajajajajjajajjajajaja


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (hace 22 minutos)

stoker31 dijo:


> Habría que poner en funcionamiento unas cuantas cámaras de gas, legalizar la eliminación de asesinas y televisar la eliminación de estos infraseres en horario de máxima audiencia, no sin antes televisar lo que es un aborto. PUTA, y encima catalana.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Hispano-Olivetti M40



hazte las pajas que quieras pero mientras 100.000 fetazos al guano jajajajajajjajajajaa anualmente me parto joder rabia voxero hijo de puta!!


----------

